# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  سطور فارغة ....

## لحن الخلود

:embarrest:  اليوم وصلتني رواية بلبلوثوث من صاحبتي 
 وانا قلت راح انزلها هنا قبل حتى ما اقراها يعني راح اقراها معكم كل يوم جزء واتمنى انكن تتفاعلوا معي
وان شاء الله من بكره المساء راح ابدي تنزيل فيها 
 واسمها سطور فارغة
 للكاتبة : ترانيم
واتمنى بجد تفاعل منكم وخاصة انكم ماتقصروا ماشاء الله عليكم 
بكره راح ابدء 
 :cool:

----------


## لحن الخلود

سطور فارغة
للكاتبة: ترانيم


الجزء الأول

في زمن الفقدان... في زمن أزيلت معالمه...
ألمحت بصيص نور.... وكأني مغمضة العين...
أسير على خطاه... تتعثر قدمأي...
يحوم نظري حول المكان... يهيبني السكون... 
ابحث عن المجهول تحت أكوام من الغبار...
لتمتد يدأي نحوى صندوق خشي موصد... 
أبعثر أشيائه هنا وهناك..وجدت ورودا قد جفت...
بين طيات صفحه من الماضي... 

بكلماتي المبعثرة كتبتها لكم بصوت عاله بكاء وقلبا عافه نداء أقدم لكم قصتي المتواضعة
سطور فارغة !!! 
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ 
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ 
صرخات ادوة سكون المكان
صرخات تسللت إلى قلوب مفزعه
لحلم رسما بفرشاة أتعبها الزمن
لأمل يشع في محيا عقول يافعة
لنسمات تلفح بوجوه خطاها المشيب...
أعين ترقب متجهة نحو باب خشبي موصد
وجوه غاضبه وأخرى حائرة....
تخرج الدايه لتعلن الخبر الجديد للضيف الجديد.... 
اقصد الضيفة الجديدة...
لتحل على البيت بصرخاتها 
لتطرح التساؤل:
هل هي صرخات التنبيه!!! لتعلن بصوتها الضعيف... أنا موجودة
أم الاعتراض!!! لإخراجها من مخبأها
" ها قد جاءت عانس جديدة "
لتعترض الأخرى: 
" أنا لست عانس "
" ستكونين "
ليعلو صوتها مرة أخرى: 
" لا "
من هيا ومن هي الأخرى,,, لا تتعجلوه فالقادم أسوا.
لتدخل الأخت العانس إلى والدتها بعد أن خرجت الدايه لفرحتها في أظهار مخلوق صغير على الحياة... 
 (أوه اعتذر اقصد الكبرى) 
ضممت يدها إلى قلبي وكلي خوف عليها
رايتها تغمض عينيها متألمة
بدا على والدتي التعب الشديد... 
فهي تزداد نحولا عن ذي قبل...
وتزداد موتاً عن ذي قبل...
فهذا المرض اللعين افتك بها...
رأيت أمي
بوجه متعب,
أثقله الانتظار,
أغمضة عيناها... لتشيح بنظرها عن الطفلة الصغيرة
وكأن هماً ثقيلاً أضيف على كاهلها
استدرت إلى الدايه كانت تمسح الطفلة عن الأوساخ التي تغطيها
رهف تحدق فيها متعجبة !!!!
من منا لا يطير فرحا عندما ينظر إلى جنين اخرج من بطن أمه حديثاً...
من منا لا يحلق عالياً فوق تلال السحاب ليسرح في حلم الطفولة... 
ظلت الدايه تراودها بين الحين والأخر...
وبعد ساعات طويلة منذ الصباح ذهبت بعد أن تأخر بها الوقت 
ما يقلقني أخبارها لي بان الغالية حالتها لا تطمن أبدا 
ليشعرني بخوف ما بعده خوف وألم ما بعده الم
يبدو أن النور القابع في غرفة أمي قد وله هاربا تاركاً مكانه لترتدي السماء ثوبها الأسود متزينة بكوكبها
حل الليل على المكان موشحاً بالسواد ولم يكن أفضل مما كان لا تسمع فيه غير حثيث أوراق الشجر
اقتربت من النافذة مائلة إلى الإمام مددت يدي امسح بها الزجاج المغطاة بطبقة من الضباب !
سمعت صوت وقع احد أورقها على طرف النافذة لا لم اسمعها بل استشعرت صوتها عندما رايتها تسقط بالقرب مني
سأختار لكم أحد أوراقها... لا اكتب لكم معانتها..
ليعود بي الزمن إلى تلك السنوات البعيدة 
عندما تزوج أبي أمي لم تنجب إلا بعد عدت سنوات
فقد شابهم الانتظار...
وكم كانت فرحتهم كبيرة عند ما حملت أمي فقد كنت أنا
وكم كنت شديدة الشبه بابي...
وبعدها لم يطل الأمر حملت أمي للمرة الثانية...
مرت السنوات بهم وكنا أنا وأختي فرحتهم في الحياة...
وكانت الفرحة مضاعفه في حملها للمرة الثالثة...
ضرب من الجنون أن يعرض الإنسان نفسه إلى الانتهاء لمجرد أمل يراوده...
ليس بأمل بل احتمال لا يمكن الجزم بحدوثه أو اختيار نتائجه
وتدخل أمي في دوامة الرغبة في إنجاب المزيد.. ولكن بسبب مرض أمي المستمر منعها من الحمل.. ورغم المحاولات أتمت الفرحة بحمل أمي وبنيت الأحلام على أن يكون صبيا..ً يكتمل كباقة من الورود الحمراء تزينها وردة بيضاء وردة واحدة باسم أبي... 
وشاء الأقدار إن يصاب أبي في حادث سير....
اشتدت حاله أمي سوءً لحزنها على فقدان أبي 
لكنها ظلت متمسكة بالطفل القادم فهو ما كان يدفعها للبقاء...
سأشبع فضولكم لأخبركم من نحن...
يمكن أن يطلق علينا الثلاثي المختلف!!!
" رنا "
26سنه.. أكبرهم لكن سأدع الحكم لكم...
" وئام "
23سنه.. لا تحب مساعدة الغير... ولديها أفكارها الخاصة...
" رهف "
16 سنه.. تقلد وئام في معظم الأمور... وهما على خلاف دائم
وئام لم تتعب نفسها.. حتى بإلقاء نظرة ورهف غلبها النوم مبكر
بقيت ساهرة بجانب أمي فهي لم تكف عن التوجع طوال الليل 
ولم اشعر بعدها إلا مغمضة العين يبدو أن جفنأي أباه البقاء مفتوحتين
استيقظت على نداء أمي, بصوت بالكاد سمعته تطلب كأس ماء
لم تطلبي شيئاً يا أمي لو كان البحر أمامي لرويتكِ منه  ساعدتها في شرب الماء..أبعت الكأس عنها قاله 
" تريدين المزيد "
لم تجبني عادة إلى النوم متعبه
بقيت وحدي ساهرة بجانبها 
مما زاد ني حنقاً.. وئام رفضت حمل الطفلة الصغيرة.. أو أبداء أي مساعدة
لم انم تلك الليلة كثير خوف على أمي المريض ولعدم معرفتي إلى الطفلة الصغيرة

----------


## لحن الخلود

أكثر ما أسعدني أن الطفلة ظلت نائمة بدون أن يصدر منها صوت فلم أكن أعلم ماذا افعل معها
لكن عندما جاءت جارتنا أم باسم تخلصت قليلاً من الخوف الذي ينتابني
بادرتني:
"أسفه لم أكن هنا لقد خرجنا بالأمس ولم نعد ألا في وقت متأخر"
تابعة حديثها.. ناظرتاً إلى أمي
" كيف حالها "
" متعبه "
اقتربت من أمي 
" أ أنت بخير ؟؟ " 
كلمة واحدة نطقت بها 
" الصغيرة "
قالت أم باسم:
" لا عليكي "
كل الأمور تتولاها أم باسم... من أطعام الطفلة... و تبديل ملابسه  والاعتناء بها
مضت الأيام كما هو الحال لم تتحسن أمي...
ووئام ورهف الشجار الدائم بينهم
وأنا في دوامه تلف بي لتوقعني ارضً
ذات صباح رأيت أمي تصرخ المً لا تقوى حتى على الاستدارة
يا لهذا المرض لو رايته لخنقته بين يدي و أرديته قتيلاً
بدون أي تردد هرولت خارجه إلي حيث كانت شقيقتاي تتشاجران 
واقفة ببلاها انظر إليهما
"اسكتي أنت ِ"
أجابتها رهف
" بل أنتي "
تقدمت منها تدفعها
" أنا من يتكلم اسكتي "
" لماذا ؟؟ !! لا أرى على راسك ريشه "
صرخت بهما
" توقفا"
السكون لف المكان 
تابعة قائله
" إلا تشعران.. قلوبكم معماة عن النظر أمي متعبة جدا "
و صرخت من حيث لا اشعر
" أنها تموت "
ما هيا ألا لحظات من اللحظة أسرعت وئام طالبه المساعدة من جارتنا 
كما أخبرتكم لا احد لدينا غيرها
وكم هي طيبه للحظات كانت في البيت
عندما حظرت جارتنا أم باسم وكان حاله أمي يزداد سوءا
ناظرت أليها قائله
" يجب نقلها إلى المستشفى "
بادرتها وئام باكيه
" كيف فلا احد لدينا "
طمأنتها
" سينقلها أبا باسم "
اقتربت منها شاكره... لكن كلماتها سبقتني
" لا داعي لذالك فأمكم عزيزة لدينا "
تعاونا جميعنا في مساعدة أمي في ارتداء عبأتها فقد كانت لأتقوى على تحريك يديها...
هممنا في إخراجها من البيت وقلوبنا تزداد خوفاً.. وهلعاًُ...
صعدت أم باسم إلى المقعد الأمامي وأنا وأمي في المقعد الخلفي
ممن التوتر المتملك قلوبنا لم تعترض أي منهما اقصد وئام ورهف على الاعتناء بأختنا الصغيرة 

ممسكة بذراعها... بجسدها المتعب 
متشبثة بلحظة من الماضي
وصورة من الحاضر
نظرت إلى أصابعها النحيلة بمحاولة منها بضغط على يدي 
اقتربت منها لأتمكن من سماعها
بكلمات قليلة أخرجتها من شفة جفت من الحياة 
(اعلم انك تسالون ماذا أخبرتي ستعرفونها لاحقاً)
كانت تصرخ من الألم
صرخات تذيب أقصى القلوب 
وشعوراً يقتلني لرويتي إليها تتعذب
وقلبي يبكي قبل عيني لألمها
تفتح عينيها لثوان ، ثم تغمضهما...
تراخت قبظتها
وكان الأقدار كتبت لتغمض عينك عن رؤيتها

في مستشفى المدينة
أودعت أمي أخر أنفاسها..أودعت أغلى من أحب
أودعت
الأمل و الفرح 
القلب و الروح
البسمة و الحياة
وقفت كالجدار المتصدع الذي يوشك على السقوط 
ومتعلق بحبال تشده للصمود كما كان
أم باسم تواسيني 
تطبطب على ظهري تارة 
تضمني تارة أخرى 
وأنا كما أنا 
لا حوله ولا قوة
ما بال تلك الدموع قد جفت
ما بالها قد تيبست 
ما بلها امتنعت عن التدفق من عين عافت البكاء
أليست هذه أمي المتوفاة منذ لحظات
أليست من يشعرني بالأمان
أليست القلب الدافئ.. والصدر الحنون
ما بال تلك الدموع قد جفت

عدنا إلى البيت.. هنا شعرت بألم يعتصرني.. يلقيني حيث ما يشاء 
انظر إلى البيت بقلب مكسور... يحوم ويدور نظري حيث ما يهو
عندما خرجنا من السيارة كان الباب قد فتح و ظهر منه وئام ورهف 
تتقدمان لي مترقبتين لما حدث
يبدو انه لا حاجة إلى السؤال
لم أفق مما أنا فيه إلى على صراخ أختي اليتيمة 
وئام
و
الفاقدة 
رهف
تدفقت دموعي عند هذه اللحظة التي مزقتني أشلاء
أبكي بحرقة و مرارة 
ها أنا الآن وأخواتي نساء بلا رجال...

----------


## لحن الخلود

يا لها من كلمة فيكفي رجل واحد لنشعر بالأمان...
فهو أغلى من رحل عنا بغير رجعه...
فقدنا ألام منذ رحيلا الأب 
لأنها كانت جسد بلا روح

كم كانت ليلتنا مأساوية...
تخللها دموعنا التي أبت أن تتوقف واستيقاظ رهف فزعه ويزدد معها نحيبنا في احد غرفا البيت.. وتحديدً احد زواياها ضممنا بعضنا كل منا تبحث عن الأمان 
قضينا ليلتنا أنا ووئام والصغيرة رهف فهي حقاً صغيرة... أن تكون بلا أم صغيرة والطفلة الجديدة معنا فمن حقها أن تكون معنا 
أكررها المرة تلو أخرى فانا بحاجة لتكرارها 
بيت موحش بفقدان أبي منذ عدة أشهر أي منذ أن حملت أمي ومرضها 
بل نعيها
بيت موحش كئيب 
تقشعر له الأبدان من سكونه

احمد الله ألف مرة أن انعم علينا بجارتنا لولها لأعرف ماذا افعل لقد اهتم أبا باسم بكل شئ
مضى أسبوعين وحالنا كما هو خوف وهلع مما حدث لنا فلا أم تواسينا لموت أبي ولا اباً يحمينا من فقدان أمي ليقطع علي حزني وأفكاري المتضاربة
سمعت طرقا على الباب ...
وتواصل الطرق ويبدو أن لا احد منهم قد تطوعت لفتح الباب همهمة بالنهوض بعد تركة الصغير لوحدها
خرجت من الغرفة أمي الحبيبية تاركه الطفلة مع ذكرا هذا المكان قاصده فتح الباب
ما أغضبني رأيت وئام جالسه وكأنها لا تسمع أي صوت أخر غير صوت تنفسها فثرت غاضبه مشتعلة الم أكن محترقة
" ألا تسمعين "
لم تحرك ساكناً...
اقتربت منها أمسكتها من ذراعها
" أتحدث لكي أجيبي "
واضعه يدها على رأسها 
" الم تسمي جرس الباب "
بدون اهتمام
" سمعته "
فتحت عينأي على مصرعهم
" لما لم تفتحي الباب "
وئام بكل برود
" لست بخادمه في البيت "
نظرت إليها قاله بيأس
" لا باس أني كذالك "
ارتدت الحجاب لتغطي رأسها
" من "
" أنا "
" ماذا تريد "
" افتحي الباب "
" من أنت ؟؟؟؟ "
" هل سأقف هنا كثيراً !!!! "
ازداد خوفها مع إصرار الوقف عند الباب على فتح الباب دون ذكر من يكون 
" لا احد هنا فماذا تريد "
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~

----------


## لحن الخلود

هذا هو الفصل الاولى ونزلته وباقي عليكم تقولوا الي اكملها او لا 
:)

----------


## آهات عاشقه

ايه كمليها شكلها رووعه تجنن 


بس الله يخليش لا تتاخري علينا 


تسلمي يالغاليه ودمتي في حفظ الرحمن

----------


## اسير الهوى

حلوة مرررة خية بس لو تكبري الخط وتحطي لون غير الاحمر لاني شكلي بعمى من هاللون..

يعطيك الف عافية ويكون بعونك يالله كمليها واحنا ننتظر..

اخوك

----------


## لحن الخلود

> ايه كمليها شكلها رووعه تجنن 
> 
> 
> بس الله يخليش لا تتاخري علينا 
> 
> 
> تسلمي يالغاليه ودمتي في حفظ الرحمن



 :embarrest:  مشكورة اختي اهات عاشقة من عيوني مابتاخر بس على وقتي وانا راح انزلها كل يوم جزء انت تامرين بس مشكور على مرورك الطيب طيبتي خاطري

----------


## لحن الخلود

> حلوة مرررة خية بس لو تكبري الخط وتحطي لون غير الاحمر لاني شكلي بعمى من هاللون..
> 
> يعطيك الف عافية ويكون بعونك يالله كمليها واحنا ننتظر.. 
> 
> اخوك



ان شاء الله استاذ ياسر راح اكبر الخط واغير اللون مو ناقصة تلبس نظارة والسبب خط لحن الخلود خخخخخخ مافي شدتك ودا اني كبرت الخط كده زين  :wink:  :cool:

----------


## كبرياء

جدااااااااا روووووووووووووووووووووعه وكلمات مرررررره مؤؤؤؤثرره

بانتظااااار البقيــــــــــــه أختـــي ؛؛

تحيــــــــــــااتيـــــــــ

----------


## لحن الخلود

الجزء الثاني

في لحظة ما تحثنا ألذكره على البحث بين خطين...
أحداهما
نخباه نحن في عقولنا وقلوبنا... و يمكن أن يرسم الفرح معه
و الأخر يظهر لنا من حيث لا ندري... و يمكن أن يزرع الخوف معه
وكل الأمرين أوقع شرا من الأخر...
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ 
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
" من "
" أنا "
" ماذا تريد "
" افتحي الباب "
" من أنت ؟؟؟؟ "
" هل سأقف هنا كثيراً " 
ازداد خوفها مع إصرار الوقف عند الباب على فتح الباب دون ذكر من يكون
" لا احد هنا فماذا تريد؟ "
لا اعرف أي أفكار مجنونة خطرت لي لا تسرع في قولي
" أبي نائم ألان فماذا تريد "
أطلقت تلك الكذبة الصغيرة.. 
شعور طبيعي, يولد بالفطرة, إن نحمي أنفسنا من الخوف من معتدي أو حتى لوجود غرباء.. 
أعقبه صمت وسكون.. يثير الرهبة في النفس
سمعت الواقف في الخارج يتحرك من مكانه مبتعدا..
لكنها الخطوات نفسها تتراجع اتجاه الباب...
ليعود ذالك الصوت الرجولي
" أليس هذا بيت السيد إبراهيم حامد رحمه الله ! "
بقيت واقفة في مكاني كأن عقارب ا لساعة توقفت عن التحرك..
تملكني الخوف فجأة... لتزداد معها ضربات قلبي متسارعه ومتلاحقة لتدور في راسي عما يكون

بعد بضع الوقت جالسة على مقعد أنا و وئام و رهف كل من مقتربة من الأخرى متلاصقين 
وعلى مقعد أخر يجلس شخص طرق بابنا طالباً الدخول
و لم يكن مجرد طلب ما كان إلا إن أعلن عن هويته.. 
لتجبرني فتح الباب وان بدوت مترددة, مرتعبه... 
فتحت الباب ببطء.. ليخطو أول خطواته عندا عتبة المنزل..
و على الضوء الشمس المتسلل من خلف الغيوم، تراجعت إلى الخلف.. 
لا تمكن من رأيت القادم...
حينها كادت أن تخرج مني شهقة فزع لتخترق الجدران لتعود مرة أخرى لتغلق معها الأبواب وصورة من شبح الماضي معها... 
التصقت بالجدر ا حتمي منه.. واضعة يدي على عنقي امنع معها خروج روحي من شدة الخوف.. و فقدت أي قدرة على النطق.. أو حتى الصراخ
هويت على الأرض مذعورة.. وألم شديد يعصف راسي مما حدث لنا.. ومما سيحدث.. وكلمات ارددها بدون أن القياها خارج لساني
كيف يعود الأموات بعد رحيلهم..
كيف؟؟
كيف؟؟
أيعقل أن يعود أبي إلينا؟!!
قفزت وئام مسرعة ممسكة بي ولم اشعر بعدها و إلا قطرات من الماء تبلل وجهي...
ارفع بصري إليها لأدقق التركيز فيه...
تقاسيم الوجه نفسها مع اختلاف بسيط...
لو فتشت جميع الأدراج المقفلة للبحث عن صورة قديمة إلى أبي.. وقارنتها مع الجالس أمامي لا صبح هو بالتأكيد.. ولكن قبل بضع سنوات الم تكن أكثر من خمسة عشر عاما...

----------


## لحن الخلود

" هل لي بكوب ماء, الجو حارا جدا"
ليس أكثر من الحر الذي يتزايد بداخلي ليصهر أطرافي حتى لا أقوى على لمس شيء
أعادني صوته إلى الواقع تحركت من مكاني مسرعه.. اهرب من الشبح المتلبس بصوره بشريه.. ووئام ورهف فررنا إمامي مسرعات نحو باب المطبخ.. ومن سيتجراء على البقاء معه.. أغلقت وئام الباب ورائنا.. 
و وقفت خلف الباب يبين للقادم أنها تمنع احد من الدخول.. أو خوفها من دخول الضيف إلى المطبخ أيضا...
قالت رهف متوترة
" أحقا هو عمي اقصد أخاً إلى أبي "
التفت أليه اغسل الكأس الزجاجي
" و ما الفرق بينهما أن كان عمي أو شقيق أبي فهو ذاته "
أعادة سؤاله مرة أخرى
" لم تقولي اهو شقيق أبي "
قلت
" نعم "
قالت رهف
" وكيف لم نعلم به؟ ولم نكن نراه ؟"
قاطعتها وئام 
" أتذكر انه حظرا إلى بيتنا.. لكن منذ سنوات ماضيه "
أكملت مشيرة إلى رهف 
" قبل أن تولدي أنتِ "
قالت رهف متعجبة
" ولماذا لم نكن نزورهم !.. وهم لا يأتون إلينا ! "
عرفت أنها لن تتوقف عن طرح الأسئلة.. 
مقتطعه السيل الجارف في معرفه سر القابع في منزلنا 
" ليس الآن "

رجعنا إلى الضيف الملقب عمي وكل منا مرتدية عبأتها... 
حتى لو كان عماً يظل رجل غريب اقتحم علينا بيتناً... 
أعطيته كاس الماء بدون أن انظر إليه... 
بعد أن شرب الماء.. و ضع الكأس على منضدة بجانبه...
صمت يتلوه صمتا.. ودقيقه تلاحقها الأخرى.. وحاضر تسبقه ألذكره..
حتى ابتداء بالكلام
" ماذا فعلتم هذه الفترة "
أي سؤال هذا !! وأي أجابه تدون بدون النطق بها...
ماذا يفعل اليتيم بعد أن ييتم مرتين..
و الفاقد عند غياب الراحل عنه..
و المشتاق لرواية من يحب.. 
و من لا صدر يلمه..
و لا كتف تحمل ثقل الخوف من الوحدة..
و لا ذراع تشد عليه في محنته..
حزن الم بقلبي اشد مما كان دفعني للقول
" ماذا يفعل مما لا احد له "
لاحظت تقطيب حاجبيه وان حاول استعادة ثباته مرة أخرى
تكلم موضحاً
" كنت خارج البلاد "
أتما كلامه بأسى
" ولم اعلم بخبر موته ألا منذ عدة أيام "
دون رد أو حتى التفافه.. 
تتحرك الأجفان للتأكد من وجودهم في الحياة
[FONT='Times New Roman','serif']" تدبرون أموركم [/FONT]

----------


## لحن الخلود

سؤال آخر لم اعرف له أجابه
رددت عليه 
" الحمد لله "
لم ارغب في الشكوه إليه.. 
البقية المتبقية من كانت تحتفظ به أمي لم يبقى منه إلا القليل لسد حاجيات الصغيرة 
" وأمكم؟؟ "
بداء الحزن الشديد على وئام عندما قالت
" توفيت منذ أسبوعين "
" يرحمها لله.. ظللت وحدكم "
كل هذا هو يسأل ونحن نجيب
قالت رهف 
" ومن سيكون معنا.. فلا احد لدينا بعد موت والدأي "
قال
" ألان لن تكونوه وحدكم "
صمت برهة ثم قال 
" ستعيشون معي "
نظرنا أليه بدهشة..
ماذا يعني سيعيش معنا أو.. أو
هززت رأسي اعتراضا
" كيف سنعيش معك "
نظرا إلينا مره أخرى الواحدة تلو الأخرى
" تعيشون في بيتي في المدينة الأخرى.. مع عائلتي "
قلت غاضبه
" لماذا ؟ "
حرك رأسه.. فلم يخلو صوته من الغضب حتى تخيلت إن من يتكلم ألان أبي بلحمة و بنبرته الواثقة
" كيف !! لماذا ؟؟ "
فجاءني أسلوبه الجاف الفظ هذا.. فنحن لم نره ألا منذ ساعات ويتكلم بصفه التملك 
قالت وئام متحججة:
" نترك بيتنا الذي ولدنا فيه " 
بدا متردد قليلا ثم أجاب
" لا أستطيع ترككم هنا وأنا في مكان أخر "
تابع ناظر إلينا بحنان مغدق
" انتم أمانة عندي.. أبوكم أوصى لي بذالك "
(متى حدث ذلك حقا لا افهم شيء مما يقوله)
قلت بإصرار
" نستطيع تصريفا أمورنا فلا تقلق "
قال
" لا تزالون صغاراً تحتاجون ا لعناية "
لم أتحمل بعده أي كلمة, انهض ثائرة قابضه على يدي 
" لست بصغيرة سوف أتم السادسة و العشرين قريباً "
نظر إلي مطولاً ورسم على شفتيه ابتسامه بالكاد تلحظ
" برغم ذالك لا تزلين صغيرة..
و ألمراء هي ألمراء.. 
تبقى صغيرة مهما بلغت من العمر..
تحتاج إلى من يحميه ويحافظ عليها "
ازداد ثورتي فماذا يقصد بكلامه 
" أستطيع الحفاظ على نفسي "
أتكلم بكل الغضب المتأجج بداخلي, و هو تكلم بهدوء بالغ
" و أختاكِ يحتاجون إلى الرعاية والاهتمام "
تطوعت رهف بالقول

----------


## لحن الخلود

" ثلاثة "
التفت إليها مستفسر
" ماذا "
تكلمت موضحه
" أنا و وئام والصغيرة..أنجبتها أمي حديثاً "
تقوّس حاجباه استغرابا و سأل
" ا أنجبت طفله "
حركة رهف رأسها بي الإيجاب 
قال
" تحتاجون من يعيلكم من أين ستوفرون المال أن بقيتم هنا.. 
ولن اقبل بذالك..في هذه الحالة أو قبلها لا يهم.. 
ستنتقلون إلى العيش تحت رعايتي انتم "
مشير إلينا نحن الثلاثة 
أتما كلامه 
" و الطفلة أيضا "
بعد فترة من الحديث المطول.. ومن الإقناع بضرورة انتقالنا إلى المدينة
معه.. و يبدو أن لا مفر من ذلك..
هم بالانصراف
سار نحو الباب مغادرا، التفت إلينا وكأنه تذكر أمرا 
" كم عمر الطفلة ؟؟ "
أجبته
" ستكمل الشهر "
"حسناً بنيتي اهتمي بأخواتك.. سأعود غداً "
و خرج بعدها ولم انتظر شيئاً 
بسرعة أغلقت الباب.. وأقفلته بالمفتاح

بعد ساعات،
سألتني وئام 
"ماذا سنفعل الآن؟؟ 
قالت رهف
" لماذا لا نذهب معه..البيت أصبح مخيفاً بدون والداي "
حملقنا كلانا فيها .. كلامها صحيح..
ولكن امن البساطة أن ندع البيت الذي تربينا فيه 
" في دوامة من الحيرة و الخوف و الحزن و الحسرة.. لا اعلم ماذا سنفعل.. و إي طريق اختار.. مضطربة و مشتتة "
لكن دموعي الحبيسة شارفت على السقوط لتعلن أنهزمها في معركة الدفاع عن التشبث بصورة من الماضي
ولم اشعر بعدها و وئام مرتمية في حضني تضمني بقوة ورهف تتقدم منا باكيه وحزينة 
لنقضي ليلتنا كما لو ماتت أمي منذ دقائق فقط
ونمنا نحن الأربع في الغرفة ذاته كا أول ليلة قضيناها بدون أمي نوما يسبقه الدموع.. و حنينا يزفه الشوق

أتقلب ولا يهجع لي جفن.. 
كيف أنام وعقلي يحوم هنا وهناك 
ما بين اليوم والأمس... 
ما بين الحاضر والماضي...
ما بين الحاجة والاحتياج...
لتعود بي السنين إلى الوراء.. نهضت من مكاني...
فتحت الأدراج لألقي نظرة على ما في داخلة.. و رأيت مبتغاي
مددت يدي .. ثم أدخلتها ما بين الدرجين.. لم استطع التقاطه.. كان محشور عند لوح الخشبي.. بكل ما لدي من عزيمة.. رفعته بكل قوى.. كان سميكا حتى انه تمزقا المغلف من الخارج.. استطعت الإمساك به..

----------


## لحن الخلود

وسحبه إلى الخارج أخرجت ما فيه مجموعه من الصور القديمة.. بحثت بينها و جدت ما أرت صورة إلى أبي يرحمه الله 
لأقلب الصورة و إقراء ما هو مكتوب خلفها 
!! إبراهيم حامد عشرين عام !!
وجدت صور عدة ولسنوات مختلفة اكتشفت الفرق بين الاثنتين 
والدي وعمي الذي ظهر على حياتنا 
ونمت محتضنه الصورة لأحفره في مخيلتي

كانت الساعة الرابعة مساءا, عندما زرتنا أم باسم, فهي منذ موت أمي لم
تدع فرصه إلا وكانت معنا تواسينا, 
اليوم فرحت بزيارتها كما لم افرح من قبل.. أطلعتها على الأمر
كنت بحاجة إلى مشورتها حتى لو اتخذت القرار.. أو أعطينا القرار...
قلت أم باسم
" لا اعرف ماذا أقول.. فانتم بحاجه إلى رجل يكون معكم في كل لحظه..
يهتم بكل ما تحتاجونه.. ويقف معكم وقت المحن! "
" وهذا ما فكرة فيه.. حتى لو لم أكن مقتنعة فيه "
قالت
" يعز علي أن أحثك على فعل ذالك.. لكن هو رأي الصواب.. لك والى وئام و رهف "
" لا اعرف كيف أشكرك.. جميلك محفوظ في قلبي.. و أن استطعت ما داري بنا الزمان.. سوف أرده لكِ " 
كلامها أراحني كثيراً .. لأني ومهما كنت استطيع اختيار ما يناسبنا ..
نهفو لسماع الآخرين
" رنا "
بدت متلعثمة 
" هناك أمر يدور في بالي ولم أشاء إن أتحدث فيه فلم تكن الظروف تسمح بذكر "
التفت إليها 
" ما الأمر ؟؟ "
انتظرت مترقبة ما ستقوله لي
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~

الجزء الثالث

أغمض عيني هاربة.. أنضر عالياً أصل إلى السحاب.. 
المح سربا من الطيور محمله بعبق الزهور.. و ورود و رياحين
يمكن أن تضاء ابتسامة على وجوهن ترهلت من الانتظار
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ 
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~


" أمر يخص وئام "
تخيل أن يرسم على وجهك علامة الاستفهام ؟
وتبدو كطفل صغير تتعلم النطق للمرة الأولى
ابتسمت قائلة
" الأمر خير اطمئني "
"خيرا أم باسم.. تكلمي"
"يسعدني أن أتقدم لخطبت وئام إلى ابني باسم "
كم شعرت بغباء عندما قلت
" ماذا؟؟ تتزوج.. وئام.. باسم!! "
تابعة كلامها موضحة
" باسم أرد أن نتحدث في الموضوع من مدة طويلة.. ظروفكم منعت ذالك "
تنظر لأي كلمة مني

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*رواية جميلة جدا جدا*


*يعطيك الف عافية ويكون بعونك* *يالله كمليها واحنا ننتظر**..*


*تحيااااااااتي*

*الأمل البعيد*

----------


## لحن الخلود

مشكورة الامل البعيد والله يكون بعون الجميع 
 اهم شيء عجبتكم والحمد الله

واتركم مع تكملة الفصل الثالث
"سأجعل أبا باسم يتحدث إلى عمك "
" عمي لماذا !! "
" إذا حصل الأمر وجمع بينهما.. سيحل المشكلة التي كانت ستمنع حدوثه.. فبعد موت السيد إبراهيم.. يصبح عمكم الوصي عليكم ولا تستطيع الزواج بدون موافقته.. أتمنى أن تحادثي وئام.. لن أجد أفضل منها إلى ابني.."
" لو كان لدي ابنً أخر لن اختار سواكِ"
لا داعي لان اصف لكم كيف كان شعوري.. وكيف اشتعل وجهي خجلاً هذا الم يقارب على التبخر من شدة تدفق الدماء إلى خلايا راسي..
الصمت متربع على لساني.. مقيد عن الكلام.. 
أن يتم خطبت أختي مني أنا.. فليس لدي تجربه في هكذا أمور.. 
ولم اعرف ماذا أجيب.. إن تتكلم صراحة عني.. هنا لا يجود غير الاختباء كا النعامة في كومة من الرمل.. 
ما خطر في بالها تلك اللحظة.. أخجلني و أفزعني...
وصمتي زاد عن حده ما دفعها إلى القول
" اعلم أن الوقت غير مناسب.. هذا الموضوع مؤجل.. لم اعلم إلى متى.. و كما قلت لك سابقا الظروف التي مررتم به لم تدع فرص للكلام في هذا الأمر.. 
تعرفين ابني باسم يعمل في شركة للمقاولات.. وعمره سبعه وعشرون عاماً.. ويملك.... "
ابتسمت ابتسامه مفتعله ملوحة بيدي قائله
" لا داعي لتعريف عنه.. فهل سيكون كما يتعرف لأول مرة..
لستم غرباء "
رأيت الارتياح على وجهها قائله
" ههههه هذا صحيح.. سأذهب الآن.. و أتمنى أن يتم الأمر بخير " 

بقيت وحدي قابعة بين الجدران و الأفكار تبحر بي.. والأمواج تحذفني.. 
بعد عدة أشهر من التوتر و الخوف و الهلع نتشبث حتى بقطعة معدنية ملقاة في قعر البحر.. 
هل يمكن أن نرى الفرح يعم قلوبنا!.. ويزاح الخوف من طريق لم نحدد مساره!...
أمسكت بمقبض الباب بتردد.. صرير الباب الخشبي.. جعلها ترفع رأسها باتجاهي.. ملت براسي من خلف الباب.. ملامحها هادئة...
" وئام هل يمكنني أن أتحدث معك؟"
شيء غريب رأيت ابتسامة متخفية تحاول أن تفلت منها...
" أراكي فرحه ماذا هناك "
ابتسامتها اتسعت عن قبل بقلب انفتح على الحياة وروحا تزغرد من الفرح...
" الم تكن أم باسم هنا "
تقدمة إليها قائله
" و ما إدراكي لقد كنتِ نائمة عندما جاءت!! "
طأطأت وئام رأسها مصبوغ بحمرة خجل ثم قالت
" سمعتها تتحدث إليك "
" تسترقين السمع! "
قالت مدافعه
" سمعته مصادفه..حتى أني لم أقف كثيرا "
تجرأت في قولي 
" هذا لا يهم.. أرحتني من إعادة الكلام.. كنت متخوفة من أخبارك "
ضحكة وئام مني
" متخوفة.. تضحكينني.. شيء طبيعي فأنتي لم يتقدم لخطبتك احد من قبل "

إذا قلت لكم حزنت من كلامه فأني كاذبة..
و إذا قلت لم اهتم فهذا الكذب بعينه..
اشعر كما الجريح الذي لم يضمد من جروحه..
تجاهلت كلامها كما كنت أتجاهل كل شيء...

محاوله للهروب من الم كلامها سألتها
" ما اريك؟ "

----------


## لحن الخلود

فاجأني سؤالها 
"أنت ما رأيك! "
" ليس المهم رأيي و من ستتزوج أنت "
" شقيقتي الكبرى ويهمني أن تنصحني "
أول مرة أجد وئام تسأل و تهتم للآخرين دائما معارضه و غير ما باليه لغيرها... 
"باسم شاب رائع.. سأصبح سعيدة معه "
" هل يعني هذا موافقتك! "
هزّت رأسها إيجابا
" بدون التفكير فيه.. أعطي نفسك فرصه.. حتى تجدي الطريق الصحيح " 
بدت مترددة في قولها 
" إنها فرصه يمكن أن لا تعاد! "
" هذا شانك.. أنصحك بالتفكير العميق "
قالت وئام
" زاوجي سيحل مشكلتنا "
" كيف!! "
" نتخلص من السفر مع عمي.. ونبقى متجاورين.. فبعد زواجي لا داعي لترك البيت "
قلت لها
" لكن هناك أمر "
قالت
" و إي أمر! "
" لا تتسرعي.. فهو ليس أمرا واحد بل عدة أمور "
قالت وئام ساخرة
" تتكلمين و تجرين الكلام جر.. تحدثي بدون أي مقدمات.. فلقد اعتدنا على المصائب "
تجاهلت كلامها فقلت موضحة
"إحداها عمنا.. يجب أن يتقدم باسم رسميا منه.. "
قالت وئام
"لا شئن له بنا.. لم نره إلا في الأمس.. وندعه يحرك حياتنا كيفما يشاء
ألا يكفي الحالة التي نعيشها.. ولا ندري أي مصائب ستنقض علينا "
قلت باستياء 
" ما بلك متعجلة فانا مجرد فتاة ضائعة وحائرة لا تجربة لي في الحياة غير المصائب كما قلتي..
فليت أمي كانت ألان هنا و أرحتني من هكذا مواقف الم تنتبهي إلى ألان.. احذف بالألم والحزن والمصائب الواحدة تجرها الأخرى.. 
واقف عاجزة عن تحريك حتى ابسط الأمور " 
بداء عليها الندم اقتربت مني مدة يدها على كتفي 
" سامحيني "
شيء جيد وئام تعتذر هل يعقل مجرد ذكر الزواج أحدث فيها تغير سريع
قالت وئام
" تعرفين لا أجيد تدبير الأمور أو حتى انتقاء كلماتي "
تلجلجت ضحكاتي إرجاء المنزل.. وئام تبدو مختلفة.. 
" ماذا يضحككم "
كان هذا صوت رهف تدخل مسرعه
لوكأنت الظروف مختلفة لن يكون لسؤالها معنى لكن الفرح غاب عنه منذ زمن وفر مع كل من نحب..
أثارها الغموض ألحت بقولها 
" هي تكلمي رنا "
" الطفلة تبكي.. وئام اخبريها أنت "
التفت قبل أن اخرج إلى وئام
" يجب أن تفكري جيداً "
وخرجت من غرفة وئام ورهف في حيرتها
" رنا لم تخبريني لماذا كنتم تضحكون.. و بصوت عالي! "
استدارت إلي وئام

----------


## لحن الخلود

" وئام اخبريني "
قالت وئام ممتنعة
" لن أخبرك "
فرت هاربة منها.. ظلت تلاحقها و وئام مصره ورهف ملحة
"هيا وئام تكلمي.. "
" لان أخبرك إلا إذا أعطيتني امممم.. الهر الأبيض الذي على سريرك "
صرخت رهف
" وووووووووووووووئام "
غطت أذنيها 
"يا لك من متطفلة.. سأخبرك "
و عندما أخبرتها سمعت ضحك رهف يصل إلى طبلت أذني بل يخترقها
سألتها
" ستتزوجين!!! "
أجابتها مغتاظة
" لما لا أتزوج ماذا ينقصني؟! "
رهف تنظر إليها بخبث
" ستتزوجين وأنت عانس!! "
تغيرت ملامحها قليلاً
" لماذا تفسدين علي فرحتي "
ابتسامة مرتسمة على وجهها الطفولي 
" أنت من كان يقول دائمً بيت العوانس"
بدت مترددة عندما قالت
" كلمات القيها لمجرد المرح ولم اقصد بها الأمر بعينه "
قوست مابين حاجبيها وكأنها تذكرت أمرا
" لست بكبيرة جداً ابلغ من العمر ثلاثة وعشرين عاماً حتى أني لم أكملها بعد.. لم يمر العمر كثيرا "
هنا اتسعت رهف ابتسامتها قائله
" حتى أنا لم ا قصد بها غير..... الدعابة "
انفجرت وئام من حيث لا نعلم
" دعااااااااااابة !!"
لتتساقط الكلمات منها دون أن تحسب ما تقول.. مندفعة بغض وغيض
" أن تفسدي فرحتي دعابة.. 
أن تشوهي الحلم الذي احلق معه دعابة
أن تثيري البغض والألم في كل وقت لمجرد سخريه منكِ.. 
أمقتك كما اكره تلك الدخيلة على حياتنا "
بدأت أشعر بالضيق من تصرفاتها !
" ووووووووووووئام أي كلام هذا "
وئام بعصبيه 
" الحقيقة التي لم يذكرها احد.. محاولة كل منكم الهروب منها "
اقتربت منها 
" الهروب من ماذا ؟؟؟ "
تحركت من مكانه ملوحة بتجاة مكان نوم الطفلة
" دائماً كانت شؤمً على حياتنا...عندما حملت بها أمي مات أبي... ولان فقدنا أمي بسببها "
توقفة كأنها تسترجع الكلمات التي نطقتها لتذبح الحب الذي يمكن أن ينمو إلى الأخت التي بدأت حياتها معنا بحزن مرير 
" لأنها الشؤم الذي حل على البيت "
محاولة أن أتانه في اختيار كلماتي
" هذا قضاء الله...لا ذنب لها "
قالت والدموع تنهمر من عيناها
" لكن هي من قضى علي أمي... أنهت حياتها.. و هذه الغبية
تحملق في رهف بغضب

----------


## لحن الخلود

" تحاول أن تجعلني تعيسة.. "
ركضت نحو غرفتها موصدة الباب بكل قوة
هذه وئام كما هي دائما.. و اللحظات المرحة الممزوجة بالتوتر قد أزيلت في دقائق...
التفت إلى رهف الواقفة مذهولة الم تكن مصدومة مثلي..
كلمات قطعتني أشلاه أطلقتها في وجهي وفي وجه المسكينة رهف 
أعلنها بغض اختنا الصغير أذهلني..
لكن لم يكن كلامها بغضا ذكرته بكل قسوة أنها تكره الصغيرة بلا شك
مددت يدي و أمسكت ُ بيدها 
بادرتني
" لم اقصد غير المزاح معها "
" حاولي تجنبا ذالك.. قدر ما تستطيعين..وكما يبدو هناك بركان ثائر سينفجر في أي لحظة "
يبدو أني نجحت في إضحاكها.. فهي أيضا لا ذنب لها فيما يحدث.. لكنه الأقدار كتبت.. مجبرين أو مخيرين لن يحدث إلا ما كتب الله لنا...

بعد يومين, لم يعد مرة أخرى مثلما اخبرنا, بالتأكيد عاد إلى بيته و عائلته, فنحن مجرد بنات أخيه, لم نعش معه, و المحبة تمنحه مع العشرة, والاتصال الدائم...
وبتر أفكاري صوت الهاتف 
" السلام عليكم "
" وعليكم السلام "
المتحدث
" من أنت رنا أو وئام "
" من أنت لتسألني حتى أجيبك "
قال
" عمك سالم! "..
أجبته
" أنا رنا "
" أسف لم استطع الحضور أليكم فقد رجعت إلى المدينة..
سآتي لأخذكم معي بعد يومين.. اجمعي كل ما تحتاجون إليه فقط الضروري منه.. "
تسارعت ضربات قلبي فجأة.. ممسكة بقرص الهاتف ك تمثال حجري ملون...
يبدو الأمر لا مفر منه...
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

شكلها روعة لازم اقراها
تسلمي بنت خالتي ولي عودة 
إن شاء الله ...

----------


## لحن الخلود

الجزء الرابع

أن يخنقك الألم عن الكلام لتجبر من أحدهم على فعل ما له تريده..
أو تمح الاراده مع من ذهب ولم يعد
لنمسك بحزننا ونجر أذيال الخيبة من الحياة ومن أنفسنا.....
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ 
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
برغم كل شيء يبقى الأمل يلوح في طريقنا.. لما عشناه في سنوات قليلة مضت.. مختلفة ظروفها ما بين فرح و حزن.. و ما بين الخوف و الأمان.. لتمتد الحياة على خط ملتوي.... 
لكن و ما إدراكا ما لكن 
تلقيت اتصالا من عمي الذي جاء مع صفحة من صفحات كدست ليتراكم عليها الغبار..
ينثر كل ما حوله.. عابثً باتجاه الكرة الأرضية ليوقع كل ما لديه في مهب الريح.. ليعتذر عن عدم عودته.. 
و كنت قد نسيته أو تناسيت وجوده
لا أخفيكم كم فرحت حينها..
و يا فرحه تراقصه للحظات, و أتعبها الدوران و وقعت أرضا مرتطما بكل قوى
" و لكننا لم نقرر بعد ما إذا كنا نريد الذهاب معك أم البقاء هنا.. و أيضا هناك أمر أخرى يجب أن.... !!! " 
قاطعني بكل غضب وعصبيه وصوته مخترق قرص الهاتف
" أي هراء تتلفظين به.. 
لو كان الأمر بيدي و أخي يرحمه الله معكم لتركتم بحالكم 
لو كان..
وانتم أمانته أوصاني بها.. 
ولن اخذله في موته! "
توقف عن الكلام.. و توقف معها كل شعور بي.. لأجد كلمة تستحق أن اذكرها.. سأدعكم تختارونها...
و رفعت يدي إلى صدري إهداء أنفاسي المتلاحقة لأدفع بكمية من الهواء عندما عاودا الكلام
" لا داعي لتكرار هذا الكلام مرة أخرى.. هل فهمتي؟! "
بقيت صامته.. لكن سؤاله أجبرني على أجابته
" هل فهمتي... رنا؟! "
قلت بذهول و خوف وبصوت بالكاد يسمع
" نعم " 
" لم أسمعك جيدا! "
قلت بصوت كسير يثير الشفقة و العطف
" نعم فهمت " 
قال
" جيد.. بحفظ الله "
بقيت خرساء ملجمة بدون إي كلمة أو حتى اعتراض لم تكذب وئام في انتقادها لي.. استسلامي السريع وخوفي من أي شيء.. و كل شيء...لأصبح لاشيء...
لماذا؟!! 
لماذا؟!!
كلمات صرخة بها عاليا .. شعرت بها تتخبط في لساني 
تقطعني
تميتني
تتناثر أشلائي.. 
غارقة
لكنها أبت أن يسمعها الآخرون
شعرت بدوار يلف براسي.. امشي مترنحة لألقي جسدي على الفراش متعبه, مذبوحة.. و الألم يزداد لحظة بعد لحظه...
لينطلق الصوت المختبئ بين أسواره خارجة بحسرة مريرة 
" راسي "

بعد يومين من الزوبعة التي أثرتها في وجه رهف.. بسبب تعليقاتها السخيفة في وقت غير مناسب.. اعتكفت في غرفتي زارعة الأشواك حولي.. رافضه رأيت احد منهم.. رنا و رهف و الصغير أيضا...
وقفت أمام المرآة انظر إلى وجهي متأمله.. 
و بريقا يشع من عيني لأرفرف عاليا بل فوق الغيوم.. على أطراف أصابعي مع فرحتي إلى ابعد ما يكون... 
لن أبقى وحيدة بعد ألان.. سيصبح لي زوج يغدقني بالسعادة و بالأمان.. 
ليدغدغ الإحساس في داخلي لتتضارب دقات قلبي في ثورة من الخجل.. لأستدير مسرعه واخفي راسي تحت الوسادة فلم أرد أن اسرق من الفرح حتى مني أنا نفسي..
سمعت صوتا ينتزعني من العالم الأخر تظاهرت بعدم سماعه.. فلا رغبة لي في الرجوع إلى ارض الواقع
ما أفزعني ارتفاع الصوت مرة أخرى بستغاثه!!
و تركت أحلامي و ركضت نحو مصدر الصوت..
و كان الباب مفتوحا..
ملقاة على طرف السرير.. وجهها شاحبا, مخيفا, بل مرعبا...
اقتربت منها رفعت رأسها.. ضربتها على وجهها لتفيق.. 
" رنا "
" رنا أجيبي "
لم تتحرك ولم تتكلم ولا حتى تتنفس كما الأموات 
لأصرخ بكل ما لدي من قوى وخوف
" رههههههههههف.. رهههههههههف.. أين أنت "
عندما جاءت وقفة كالبلهاء تنظر إلى رنا بخوف

----------


## لحن الخلود

صرخت بها 
" استدعي أم باسم "
لم تتحرك من مكانها ليذبحني كلامها ويغرقني مختنقة
" هل ستموت.. هل ستموت رنا! "
نظرت إلى رهف.. ثما إلى وجه رنا الشاحب.. وبعدها إلى رهف مبعده شبح الموت المخيف..الموت مرة أخرى لا...
لم أرتح لسؤالها 
" استدعي أم باسم.. استدعيها فقط.. ولن يحدث ذالك "
ركضت خارجا.. لأبقى مع شبح الموت ! 
منتظره رجوع رهف و طال الانتظار و رهف لم تعد ولم احتمل أكثر و هممت بالخروج من البيت 
ليوقفني صوت بكاء الطفلة.. كنت سأتجاهلها كما كنت دائما مكملة طريقي ليزداد بكاها.. و أذني تأباه سماعه
و هرولت مسرعه نحو غرفة أمي الحبيبة و بتحديد مكان نوم الطفلة
و لما رأيت في عينيها الحاجة.. حملتها بين يدي مسرعه لتسكت بعدها هادئة, آمنه.. 
و عند المدخل رأيت رهف مقبله و وجهها مغطى بالدموع
قالت بصوت حاد 
" ليست في بيتهم.. و لا يوجد احد.. و ليس لدينا احد " 
أضافت بنبرة مفجعه
" ستموت مثلا أبي و أمي.. أليست كذالك وئام! "
عندما تتلقى المصائب و الواحدة تجرها الأخرى و تسد جميع الطرق في وجهك.. 
يبقى طريق واحد فلا حاجة لغيرة, فهو السبيل الذي يمكن اللجوء إليه.. الدعاء من الله عز وجل... 
لمحت سيارة متوقفة في الشارع المجاور.. و من الناحية الأخرى رأيت رجل ينزل من السيارة لم اعرفه في حينها.. لا تقدم منه مسرعه....
مرة أخرى أم باسم و أبا باسم معنا في المستشفى
محتضنه الصغير بقوة.. ورهف مائلة برأسها على كتفي باكيه منتظرين خروج الطبيب.. ويمر الوقت عصيبا...
خرج الطبيب بعد الكشف عليها
سألته
" كيف حالها ! "
قال الطيب ممتعضا
" إرهاق.. سوء في التغديه و بالتالي فقر دم.. ألا تأكل و تنام !! "
تغاضيت عن سؤاله قلت ورهف ما زالت ممسكة بيدي 
" هل ستكون بخير ! "
قال الطبيب 
" ستبقى تحت ألمرقبه هذا اليوم و سنرى بعدها ما نفعل "
" هل نستطيع رويتها "
قال 
" لا باس في ذالك.. لكن لا تتعبوها "
اقتربت أم باسم قالت لي بحنان
" وئام سنعود بعد ساعة أو أكثر لن نتأخر "
حركة لها راسي ممتنة....
" هل احمل الصغيرة معي ؟! "
لا تتعجبوا 
" شكرا لكي..سابقيها معنا "
قالت أم باسم
" لن نتأخر "
أحساسا يذبحني.. 
وذنب يقطعني.. 
و أنا أراها نائمة على سرير في المستشفي.. 
و موصله بعدة أنابيب مخترقه جسدها.. 
كانت تبدو اكبر بعشر سنين مما هي عليه و عيناها تحيط بهما هالتان من السواد.. القينا كل المسؤوليات عليها دون الشعور منا بالشفقة أو الرحمة ليتملكني أنا بالتحديد حب ألذات...

----------


## لحن الخلود

بقينا معها لساعات طويلة مما أطرني بعد ذالك الرجوع إلى البيت فلا طعما أعطيه إلى الطفلة.. و خجلي من أبا باسم لبقاء معنا طوال هذا الوقت... 

تمر الساعات بطيئة مظلمة كعتمة الليل
اهتممت بالطفلة والغريب في الأمر لم أتراكها وظلت بين أحضاني وجعلتها تنام بجانبي
سأهتم بها ولن ادعها ولكن هذه الليلة.. الليلة فقط 
لأني أنا
وئام..

لا داعي لان أخبركم كيف كانت حالتنا عندما عدنا إلى البيت.. حتى انه أم باسم كانت ستنام معنا.. ولم أرضى بذالك.. فيكفي العناء المتكبد من اجلنا..
الساعة الثانية فجرا عندما انفتح الباب لتظهر منه رهف واقفة بحزن
قلت له
" رهف "
قالت 
" أبقني معك.. البيت موحش.. حتى أني اسمع أصوات في كل مكان..ولا أستطيع النوم "
أمر أخر يثير التعجب بدون أن أتكلم مددة يدي نحوها لتقترب و لأزيح المكان لها لتنام بجانبي...

مع بزوغ يوم جديد, و اشراقت مضياه, لتلوح بشارها, على نسيم الصباح, و عبير الزهور,
أوصلنا أبا باسم إلى المستشفى قبل ذهابه إلى عمله 
وكم كنت خجله.. لما أثقلنا عليه.. و لم يذكر أي منهم الموضوع الذي تكلمت فيه أم باسم إلى رنا.. تعودنا دائما تفتح أبواب السعادة في لحظة ليتخطاها الحزن من باب أخر...
كانت نائمة.. دخلنا بهدوء شديد.. مقطبة مابين حاجبيه, لتفتح عينيها بصعوبة.. تحرك شفاها.. لتغمضهم بسرعة.. لم افهم ما تعني خفت عليها كثيرا.. 
قلت إلى رهف
" رهف سأبحث عن الطبيب لأطمئن عليها..ابقي أنت هنا مع الصغيرة .. لا أريد أن تصحو ولا تجد أين منه معها "
خرجت للبحث عن الطبيب و انتظرت خروج المراجعين من عنده وانقضت نصف ساعة حتى استطعت الدخول عليه 
سألته
" هل تحسنت ! "
" الآن هي أفضل "
" لم تشعر لوجودنا معها "
تكلم الطبيب موضحا
"هذا من تأثير الابره المنومة.. فحتى تكون بخير تحتاج إلى النوم.. فلا تقلقي "

وعت أدراجي نحو الغرفة الصغير الذي تنام فيها رنا 
تخطيت الباب ليصطدم نظري بعين رجل.. يركع بعدها بصرك من الجد المرتسم على ملامحه جالس على كرسي بجانب السرير لاقف عاجزة عن تتابع الباقي...
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~

----------


## لحن الخلود

الجزء الخامس

دموعي تجبرني على البكاء, تلاحقني, فتسابقني, و تدفعني إلى أخر
الطريق عبر ممرا موحلا أخاف السقوط فيها أو حتى أن يلامس أطراف
قدمأي !!
لتفلت مني آه و آهات.. و جروح و مناحات...
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ 
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ 
انقضت ساعات الليل مابين حلم مزعج, و أفكار مخيفه.. 
تجبر النوم على أن يفر هاربا من سكنات الليل, ليمر الوقت بطيئا, مثقلا, 
يعد اللحظة قبل اللحظة.. لنبداء معها يوما كتب مع تبلل أوراق الشجر بقطرات الندى... 

في اليوم التالي لزيارتنا إلى رنا سارعت إلى الطبيب للاطمئنان عليها فقد كانت تهذي بكلمات غير مفهومه.. تركت رهف معها و الصغيرة..
إلى أن أعود...
انتظار المرضى من الانتهاء أمر مستحيل.. اضطررت بعدها لاستعجال الممرضة لدخول لدقائق فقط, 
لأخبركم أمرا أخر! اكره الانتظار الطويل, 
و اكره راحة المستشفى, 
كما اكره وجودي هنا!!!! 

السعادة التي كنت انتعش بها في عدة ساعات قد محت كلها بسبب مرض رنا.. 
و تحمل المسئولية ولو كان ليوم واحد فقط..
أتمنى أن تخرج رنا من هنا سريعا فقد افقد صبري سريعاً..

لم يكن لوقع خطواتي أي صوت لكن التفاف رهف ناحية الباب جعل من الرجل القابع على الكرسي الخشبي يرفع بصره نحوي...
سرت ببطء شديد و خطوت خطوة أمامه و ألقيت التحية.. 
تفا جئت من حضوره فقد جاء من حيث لا نعلم و لم يعد مرة أخرى على الرغم من تأكيده عودته ألينا.. 
و الأمر الوحيد الذي خطر على بالي أن يكون موجودا لتوقيع عقد الزواج فهو المسئول عنا بعد وفات أبي رحمه الله.. 
و بعدها يرحل دون أن أفكر لحظه إلى أين يتجه...
و ها هو هنا معنا و الفتيات الوحيدات في معزل عن الأقارب و إي احد من أهلنا حيث لم يخطر لأي منا أن تسائله كم عم أو عمة لدينا!.. 
و من هم أقاربنا...
شق ما كنت أفكر فيه إلى نصفين إحداها عند الرجل الجالس أمامي و الأخر في مدينة أخرى يقف عند مفترق طرق يحاول إيجاد الطريق الصحيح...
" كنتِ عند الطبيب! "
سألني, فهززت رأسي إيجابا
ليتبعه سؤال أخر 
" ماذا قال لك ؟ "
نظرت أليه وقلت بأسى
" تعاني من فقر دم, و قلة في النوم و أشياء أخرى"
ظل صامتا لبعض الوقت ثم قال
" عندما تحدثت معها في الأمس كانت بخير! "
فتحت عينأي على مصرعهما متسائلة و متفاجئه 
" تحدثت معها ! لماذا ؟؟ "
قال 
" الم تخبركِ ! "
قلت بذهول 
" تخبرني.. ماذا.. ماذا تخبرني!!!! "
بدا عليه الاستياء
" ألا تعيشان في نفس البيت! حتى انك لا تعلمين ما يحدث في بيتكم!"
شعرت بخجل من نفسي.. و هل كنت معها حتى اعلم ماذا يحدث فقد كنت في مكان أخر..
بصوت خافت بالكاد يسمع
" لقد كنت في غرفتي "
قال عمي سالم
" أخبرتها عن مجيئي يوم غد, مكالمتي الهاتفية مع رنا عجلة مجيئي لأنهي الأمر و بسرعة "
قلت والذهول يتملكني
" تنهي ماذا؟!! "

----------


## لحن الخلود

الم شعرت به منذ مده ولم ا ابه له..

و يبدو أن عمي عجل من ثورة الألم في داخلي و لم أقوى على الثبات على قدمي لأسير إلى غرفتي و إلى سريري و وسادتي, مقترب وقت وداعه إلى أخر غريب عني و عن دموعي و أحزاني و أفراحي...

فتحت عينيا بصعوبة فقد اعتادتا الظلام, 
فسمعت صوتا !!
زعزع الأمان في داخلي.. 
و قتل الرغبة في العودة إلى الحياة..
و أثار الذكريات..
و حمل معه ما حمل.. 
بأحد عيني الشبه مغلفه لمحت عمي سالم يسير نحو الباب ليستديرا مرة أخرى يتكلم مع وئام لم افهم ما يعنيه فلا زال الدوار يلف بي.. 
ولم ارغب في توجيه الكلام إليه و انتظرت مغادرته.. 
لتصلني أخر كلماته إلى وئام.. 
( جاركم باسم )

وسؤال رنا الغاضب دفعني إلى إجابتها
" لي ينتزعنا من بيتنا بلا شفقه و لا رحمة "
كلمات أخرجتها من بعض ما يعتلي في جعبتي خرج صوتي بحشرجة مكبوتة بصمتي 
لي تستدير وئام و رهف, لتهتف كل منهم..
رنا 
رنا!! 
رهف المتكاه على حافة السرير وحاملة الصغيرة في حضنها 
و وئام التي لازلت مستديرة ناحية الباب مع ما بقى من كلمات عمي سالم
أقبلت كل منهما باتجاهي رهف تتحدث معي والارتياح بادا عليها 
و وئام بملامحها المتقلبة, أحينا تشعر بمحبته و أحينا أخرى تشعر بأنك بنسبة إليها احد الصور المعلقة على الحائط... 
رهف قالت
" لقد خفت أن أفقدك رنا, فانا أخاف من البقاء في بيتنا بدون وجودك, فلا احد لدينا رنا "
و بدأت سيلا من الدموع تنساب على خديها 
المني أن أراها بهكذا حال, فلا تزال صغيره على هموما مثقله, متعبه, مخيفه, وصورة الفقد تتأرجح أمام عيناها...
شددت على يدها لأربت عليها..
قلت لها مطمئنه
" أنا هنا من جديد, فلا تخافي "
وئام قالت
" و أنا أين ذهبت الم أجعلك تنامين بجانبي ! "
ضحكنا جميعا حتى الصغير الغالية ارتسمت على وجهها ابتسامه تثير الحب في قلب كل من ينظر أليها... 
استدركت 
" أين ذهب ؟ ! "
قالت وئام
" من ؟؟ "
قلت بنافذ صبر
" عمك.. سالم "
أجابت رهف
" إلى الطبيب, ليطمئن عليكِ "
و عادت وئام لتكرار سؤاله من جديد.. و لكنها لم تنظر أجابه
" لماذا جاء إلينا ؟! "
" رنا "

----------


## لحن الخلود

" أخاف أن لا يتم الأمر.. اعني أنا و باسم.. ما بالي قد تهت اقصد الزواج "
قلت لها 
" و لما الخوف ؟! انه زواج ليس ألا ! "
قالت متا ففه
" الخوف من الرجل الذي كان هنا منذ دقائق.. اقصد عمي سالم "
رهف 
" هل تتوقعين أن يرفض باسم "
و لم تعلق اينا منا على سؤال رهف.. و يبدو إن الفكر لم تعجب وئام فاستدارت لتسير ببط نحو النافذ مزيحه ستائر لتنظر إلى الخارج.. غارقة مع أحلامها و مخاوفها... 

بعد عدة ساعات, انتهزت فرصة تواجد الممرضة لإحضار طعام الغذاء و طلبت منها استدعاه الطبيب..
أخبرتني انه غير موجود في هذا الوقت لكنه سيكون هنا بعد ساعة من الآن... 
سألتني وئام 
" ماذا يدور في بالك "
تملكني الضحك مجبره من سؤال وئام فقد شعرت كمن يخطط لعمليه خطيرة و بسريه تامة.. و ممنوع وجود الدخلاء بيننا...
قلت لها 
" ماذا تظنين, الخروج من المستشفى "
بعد لحظات
قالت رهف واضعه يدها على بطنها
" أنا جائعة "
نظرت إلى رهف و ثم إلى الطعام على الطاولة الصغيرة 
" تعالي وكليه "
رهف قالت 
" كلا.. لا أحب طعام المستشفى "
قالت وئام 
" و أنا أموت جوعا, لم أتناول أي شيء من الأمس "
يبدو إن راحة الطعام و البخار المتصاعد من الإناء, فتحت شهيت الجميع, دفعت بالطعام إليهما
" تعلو و كلوه "
" أنت مريضه و يجب أن تأكلي, سأنزل إلى كافتيريا المستشفى هيا رهف "
" لن نتأخر "
أجبرت نفسي على التهام الطعام تعرفون طعم مذاق طعام المرضى كيف يكون 
حركة بجانب السرير أيقظتني من غفوتي
و لم يكن غير الطبيب مع احد الممرضات غير الأخرى التي كنت هنا من قبل..
أخبرته في رغبتي في الخروج من المستشفى, ولم يبدو على الطبيب الرغبة في السماح لي بذالك
قال الطبيب معترضا 
" لكنك لا تزلين متعبه, و تحتاجين إلى الراحة "
قلت بشئ من التوتر 
" اا.. اشعر بالتحسن, و ارغب في العودة إلى البيت اليوم, بل في هذه اللحظة, و سريعا "
" هل هناك مشكله ؟! "
لا داعي لذكر من يكون !!!!
فقدت الرغبة في مغادرة المستشفى و حتى السرير الذي أنام عليه و الشر اشف البيضاء التي تغطيني, و المحاط بستائر قماشيه.. 
حاولت الجلوس مستقيمة, أجبرت نفسي على ذالك بالكاد استطعت رفع راسي من على الوسادة.. 
التزمت الصمت فوجوده يمنع أي احد من أبداء رأيه...
اكتشفت إن عمي متحدث لبق و يستطيع أن يكسب ود من يتحدث معه حتى الطبيب... 
بالنبرة الغريبة التي يتحدث بها دائما, بكلامه الجاد, و بملامحه الجادة
"هل من مانع من خروجها ألان "
قال الطبيب مستجيبا لرغبتي أو لكلام عمي سالم لا اعلم
" و لكن.. لا مطلقا ! تستطيع الخروج..

----------


## لحن الخلود

حسنا يجب انهها الإجراءات أولا..
و أن تهتم في صحتها..
و تأكل جيدا..
و أن تأخذ كفايتها من النوم..
فهي لا تزال صغيره على لن تواجها الإرهاق من الآن "

تعرفون عندما يبدأ الطبيب في إلقاء نصائحه و أنت تحرك راسك لكل كلمه..
ورد عليه بكل لباقة 
" نشكر اهتمامك "
خرج الطبيب و بقيت وحدي مع الرجل الملقب عمي 
قال
" هل تشعرين بتحسن ! "
نظرت إليه بجدية و قلت بصوت جاد كما يتكلم هو حتى لا يشعر بضعفي
" بخير "
توقف عن توجيه أي كلام و الدقائق و الثواني وحتى عقارب الساعة قد توقف حتى تكلم أخيرا
قال بإصرار
" لا ستطيع إرغامك على ما لا تريدين, و لكن "
لذا في الصمت مفكرا ليتابع
" أريدك أن تطرحي على نفسك سؤالاً, هل أبدو كبير جدا و أسير بصعوبة مستخدما عكازين و قليل البصر لا أرى ما أمامي حتى تشعري بصعوبة العيش معي ومع عائلتي "
فاجأني سؤالها حتى اضطربت تعابير وجهي من الخجل و مشاعر مختلفة فهو لا يكبرني إلا بعدت سنوات فقط مابين الأربع أو الست سنوات.. 
انزعجت من كلامه في بأداء الأمر و بعدها وجت كل ما يقوله منطقي بحاجه إلى من يحمينا,و من يواسينا,
و بحاجه إلى رجل... 
هلت من سؤاله
" ماذا ألان "
قلت 
" ألان !! "
و لم أعقب
" لم تجيبي ؟ ! "
و لا زال الصمت يرافقني
" هل من الصعوبة أن تجيبي ! "
قلت 
" حسنا, سنذهب معك, و هذا باردتا "
هل الارتياح ما بدا على قسمات وجهه 
بقينا صامتين إلى أن جاءت وئام ورهف و الصغيرة 
بعدها ذهب لإنهاء الإجراءات لخروجي من المستشفى هما أزيح من على عاتقي لوجود من يتكفل بهذا الأمر بدون شعوري بي الخجل
أزيحت الستائر ليظهر عمي بينها, كنت ارتدي عباءتي استعدادا للخروج
عندما عدنا إلى البيت هذه المرة في سيارة عمي كانت كبيرة نوعا ما كافيه لحمل عائله
كانت رهف تسير أمامي هي و وئام وعمي سالم يسير إلى جانبي مبتعدا قليلا..
لم نكد نتخطى الحاجز الأمامي, حتى لمحت أكياس وصناديق مكدسه على بعضها البعض و مرتبه 
بجانب الحائط.. 
انحنت رهف ناحية الأكياس, فقالت بذهول
" انظري وئام فاكهه, وعلب من الكعك و أخرى من الحلوى المختلفة "
قالت وئام ضاحكه و هي تقلب الأكياس و تفتح الصناديق
" هل نزلت من السماء, أم حل العيد "
" أنها من وطن أبيكم و حيث ما ستكونون "
نظرنا جميعنا إلى عمي سالم ممتنيا و مشكورين...

----------


## لحن الخلود

بعيدا و لعدة ساعات, لتتبعها أخرى ليكتمل يومين منذ خروجي من حالتي المرضية,استعت نشاطي مجددا وشيئا من ابتسامتي.. 
عمي سالم كان يمضي بعض الوقت معنا و لم نسائله أين يقضى ليلته, لا نعلم أين يأكل و ماذا يشرب و لكنه كان يعود..
" تبدو هادئة "
يقصد بذالك الصغيرة 
ممسك بيد الطفلة بحنان مغدقا
" قليل من الصغار يرقدون بسلام إلى حين "
كنت أتابع ما يقول باهتمام
" كما كنتي أنت, فهي تشبهك كثيرا "
صوّبت نظري إليه، متعجبة و خجله

في اليوم التالي, مجتمعين كلنا أنا و رنا و رهف و الصغيرة و عمي سالم و بيين أحاديثنا القصيرة, فلا يوجد ما نتكلم فيه
فجأة.. قال عمي 
" استعدوه لرحيل بعد يوم غد و احملوا الضروري فقط "
ناقلا بصره إلينا الواحدة تلو الأخرى..
رنا بملامحها الهادئة 
و رهف واختلاج تعابير وجهها للحظات 
أما أنا فقد كانت هنا في ثغرة ما نار تقارب على الاشتعال لتحدث حريقا هائل وتلتهم كل ما حوله..
قلت بجراءة 
" و خطبتي ! "
رافع احد حاجبيه, قال ببساطه
" يؤجل إلى وقت أخر"
هاتين الكلمتين دقت ناقوس الخطر لا قف بسرعة فقلت بتحدي فقد بدا الأمر أخر ما يفكر فيه
" لن يؤجل "
مقطب حاجبيه
" ولما الاستعجال ! "
ازدادت جرأتي إلى حد الوقاحة
" استعجال !, هل ترى الرجال يقفون صفوفا لنيل موافقتي!!... "
قاطعتني رنا, قالت 
" أي كلام هذا ! "
التفتت رهف بدورها إلى رنا تأيد كلامها حتى بدون تكرار ما قالتها
ونظر إلي وهو يسأل 
" وكيف ادعك هنا "
قلت بنفاد صبر 
" متزوجة "
قال كمن نفذه صبره هو الأخر 
" ترحلون جميعكم معي, و بعدها نبت في الأمر "
تدحرجت الكلمات لتندفع هاجمه على كل من سيحاول أن يفسد فرحتي
" لن ادع الفرصة تضيع مني, لأبقى و حيده, دون أب أو أم "
حملق الجميع بي و على وجوههم مختلف التعابير ما بين غضب و ذهول
قالت رهف و هي تنظر إلى بشيء من الاستغراب و الحزن و الخذلان و مشاعر كثير لا أستطيع ذكرها
" وئام "
لكنها عادت و أخفضت رأسها بحزن 
لكني تابعة كلامي صارخة غير عاباه بأحد 
" إذا كنت متعجلا للرحيل فخذهم معك " 
مشيرة إلى رنا و رهف باستخفاف
تقدمت من رنا 
" وئام يكفي.. فلا..
لكني قاطعتها رافعه صوتي والشر يتطاير مع كلماتي
" أنت يكفيك برودا و استسلاما.. لا تعرفين كيف يكون الإحساس بسعادة أو التمسك بما تحصلين عليه, ما رأيك أن نبقى جميعنا بدون زواج.. 
و أصبح عانس مثلك, فشعورك ميت وملفوف بي العنوسه...
بترت و قطعت و ألجمت ثورتي و توقفت معها أنفاسي الغاضبة و لم اشعر إلا أنا ملقاة على الأرض من الصفعة التي تلقيتها على وجهي...
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~

----------


## الأمل البعيد

شكرا لك اختي على النقل المميز والأجزاء روعة
تحيااااتي

----------


## لحن الخلود

مشكورة اختي الامل البعد بصراحة انتي تبردي على القلب لانك تزوريني وتردي على تحسسيني اني اكتب وفي احد يتابع 
مشكورة من قلب

----------


## آهات عاشقه

يسلموووووووووو لحن الخلود 


والله يعطيش الف الف عافيه 


والله القصه رووعه وانتي الاروع 


يعطيك ربي الف عافيه

----------


## لحن الخلود

مشكورة اختي اهات عاشقة 
على المرور والله القصة ما صارت روعه الا بوجودك  غناتي

----------


## لحن الخلود

الجزء السادس

مابين الرياح العاصفة في صحراء قاحلة.. 
و مابين الغيوم الباكية في سماء ناجيه..
رأيت عصا ملقاة بين حفنات الرمل الصفراء حملتها بين أصابعي, 
رافعتها عاليا, لأعود غرسها بين حبات الرمل, فرقت ما بينها 
لأكتب بضعا كلامات و لا تعنيني فيها إلا كلمة واحدة...
امـــــــــــــــــي أين أنتي ؟ 
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ 
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
أهي لحظة من الزمن ؟
ليتوقف قلبي عن النبض !
و تيبس عيني عن الدمع !
و
و ماذا ؟ و ماذا ؟
صُعقت !!
كلمة لا تكفي لأصف حالي..
أم تألمت ؟؟
سؤال لديكم انتم إجابته...
هويت على الأرض بل ارتجفت ليس من شدة الصفع من يدا أختي بل من الغضب العارم الذي تأجج في داخلي ليتناثر بحمم مشتعلة على كل من حولي غير عابه بأي منهم... 
الطريقة التي تكلم فيها عمي سالم بل الأمر الذي وضعه في علبة محكمة الإغلاق و ألقاها في وسط البحر إثارة جنوني... 
جلست بتردد من هول الصدمة و وضعت يدي الاثنتين على خدي المصفوع فاتحة عيني ّ بذهول و مغلقتهما بذهول...
و ما زاد ني رجفة تسللت خفيه بين أضلاعي, ارتماء أختي رنا بجاني و أنفساها المتلاحقة و وجهها المحمر من الغضب و من الدموع التي تحدت تماسكها و ذرفت بلا توقف...
ويبدو أن الرجل الوحيد بيننا يحتسب خطواته مفكرا و مشدوها ! 
ثم أقبل نحوي و رمقني بنظره غريبة, اقصد بذالك عمي سالم..
لم أجراء على رفع أطراف رمشي بُعدا أخر مما هو عليه...
الصمت استباح المكان وحاصر عقارب الساعة و أمات النفس عن الحياة
مما زاد إضرابي عندما تكلم مزمجرا بعنف لم أعهده من قبل لأسمع الكلمات التي ذبحت الروح في داخلي...
" ليتم لكِ ذالك, ليتم..... لأنــــــــــــــي
أنــــــــــــا 
من ارفض أن تكوني في بيتي!
أنــــــــــــا
من ارفض تواجدك بين عائلتي ! "
هنا بدأت رهف بالبكاء بصمت, لا ترى فيه غير سيل الدموع تتدحرج على وجهها بل توقف..
و يبدو أن الصغيرة بدأت هي الأخرى بالبكاء..
بعدما أنهى كلامه استويت واقفة
[FONT='Times New Roman','serif']و ببساطة تجاهلته ! و نظرت إليه نظرة تحدّي و تكبر لم استطع الوقوف بعدها في مكاني..[/FONT]

----------


## لحن الخلود

أسرعت إلى غرفتي و أغلقت الباب ورائي و التقطت أنفاسي و نظرت إلى نفسي عبر زجاج النافذة لا فتحها لا ستنشق الهواء
و هالني ما رأيت 
!
!
وجهي متوهج من الخجل و كأني أرى العالم اجمع ينظر نحوي مغتاظا ومتعجبا..
غرقت في بحر الندم و ألائم و العتاب و انتهيت بان ألقيت نفسي على وسادتي لأغرق في بكاء و نحيب, ونمت تلك الليلة بهاجس مخيفا, ارق مضجعي و أحال عيني إلى انهار متدفقة...

في صباح اليوم التالي, و اليوم الذي يليه, و ما بعدها من أيام, لتصبح أسبوع كامل على المشادة التي حصلت..
اخفي و جهي تحت الوسادة بعيدا نسمات الهواء المتسللة من بيين مقبض النافذة وكلي حزن و الم و حسره...
نعم لم أكن سعيدة ولا فرحه بما جرى, و أيضا لم اندم على الذي قلته, و ما كنت سأقوله.. 
عبارات تبادلناها قد تكون قاسيه و مؤلمه لكنها الحقيقة التي ذبحت ما بيني و ما بين رنا و رهف وتحديدا رنا و مابين الرجل المبجل عمي سالم...
الحيرة اكتنفت نفسي و أوقعتني في وحده اخترتها إلى نفسي..
و لم اعلم ماذا حدث خلف هذه الغرفة.. و أي مشاعر ستتغير من ناحيتي..
رنا، فقد كنت أتحاشى إلقاء معها بقدر المستطاع...
و عندما اشعر بالجوع أكتفي بطعام قليل، و أعود إلى غرفتي و حبسي المنفرد...
,,,,,,,
هل شعرت يوما بالخذلان ؟
كيف اصف ما حدث ! كيف أصفه !
حلماً !
قد تبدو كلمة صغيرة و فأرغه لما حدث
كابوساً !!
هي مجرد لحظة تٌخيفنا و تنتهي لكن ما حدث اكبر من ذالك
خيانة !!!
نعم خيانة هي كذالك خيانة.. لما التعجب ؟!
من قال إن الخيانة تصدر فقط من المتزوجين !...
من قال !!
إلا يخون الإخوة بعضهم بعضا ! ... 
مع أول إطلاله لنا على الحياة تنز رع فينا هذه المشاعر, بحب الأب و حب ألام, و بالتالي تتحول إلى حب العائلة.. على اختلاف تدرج ذالك الحب من شخص إلى أخر...
لكن عندما نهدم الجسر المتواصل لمشاعر متأصلة في داخلنا بدون القصد منا وبكل سهوله ودون الاهتمام لمشاعرهم و ما يترتب بعدها...
لم أندهش أو أفاجأ بكل ما قالته فهي وئام...فلا غرابة في الأمر..
لكن ما تبعه من كلام جارح و توجيهه بشكل مستفز وبصورة مباشره لعدم أهميتنا..
و بدون ادني أي أسف و ليتفجر معها كل الألم... 
لطمني و حطم البقية المتبقية من الصبر الذي ضل طويلا راقد في مكانه.. 
في لحظة واحدة استيقظ البركان الخامد في داخلي.. 
و ليختزن الغضب في يدي و بكل ما لدي من قوى ارتسمت ملامح أصابعي على خد أختي وئام...
تنازل من وئام عنا إلى عمي و كأننا لعبه يتناقلها الأطفال وكلا يلقيه في ناحية أمر لم أتوقعه على الإطلاق...
الذي حدث منذ لحظات قليلة, و أمام عمي سالم لهو موقف مخجل ويدعو للأسف..
دعونا ننسى كلى هذا دعونا ننسى أو نتناسى لأترو معي ما حدث بعدها و ما سيحدث... 
خروج عمي سالم بدون أي كلمه..
اعتكاف وئام في غرفتها دون أي محاوله مني لتحدث معها, 
لأني و لأول مرة لم تكن لدي الرغبة في أن أرى وجهها.. 
رهف وحزنه لما يحدث و بكاء الصامت و الدائم.. 
الصغيرة التي حلت على هذه الدنيا وهذا البيت ومحمله بذنب لم تختره..
وحدنا مرة أخرى و لا ندري ماذا يخبا لن القدر...

----------


## لحن الخلود

في إحدى الليالي، و البيت غارق في الظلام.. 
أتقلب على فراشي دون أن يهجع لي جفن, الأفكار تؤرقني, و سحابة من الغم تتربع على صدري, و ما بين ذالك و ذاك..
مع صوت صرير الباب تسرب ضوء مقتحم الظلام, محاولة فتح عيني لي أغلقهما مرة بعد مرة فقد اعتادا على الظلام..
للوهلة الأولى لم أتبين الواقف أمامي و أذهلني !!
فقد كانت وئام...
مطأطئة رأسها و على وجهها لا يزال اثر الدموع المنسكبة.. 
بخطوات مترددة متقدمه احدهم و ما خرت الأخرى..تقدمت نحوي قليلا، يلفها الاضطراب و القلق..
اقتربت أكثر, متخذة لها مكان تحت البطانية, ضامه رجليها و نظراتها مصوبة نحو الرسوم التي تغطي الشر اشف
" تصرفت بشكل أناني! "
لم اعرف حينها إذا كان هذا سؤال أم عتاب أم لؤم.. 
لم أعقب ولم ابدي أي مبالاة بكلامها !
تابعة ما قالت بعد صمت احرق الوقت 
" احمل قلبا قاسي, بل متحجر لا يشعر إلا بنفسه "
كانت تتحدث بكآبة شديدة, و حسره تعتصر القلب..
لم أكن هذه المرة راغبة في مواساتها, فلا أزال غاضبه منها, بل متأججة غضبا و غلا...
لكن ما أن احتضنت وجهها بيديها ليخترق سكون الليل شهقة و نحيب يصدر منها من حين إلى أخر..
خفق قلبي بإشفاق وتلاشى معه كل الغضب.. 
أمسكت بيديها و قلت
" وئام.. "
و لم أكمل لأنها اعتصرتني بين يديها وبكاها يزداد ودموعها بللت كل البغض الذي كاد أن يبني بيننا...
لم يسبق لي أن رأيت وئام هكذا متلهفة لاحتضاني و الشوق يسبقها والدمع يدفعها والحسرة تأسرها.. 
بعدها ذهبت إلى غرفتها و الارتياح بادا عليها..
هنا فقط شعرت برغبة في النوم, و ما هي إلا لحظات حتى غرقت في النوم.. 
الساعة الثامنة مساء من اليوم التالي جاءنا زوار, 
فلم يكن ذالك بالغريب فقد كانت أم باسم، 
و لكن هذه المرة لم تكن وحدها بل جاءت معها ابنتها الوحيدة شذى و شقيقتيها, اقصد بذالك أم باسم...
وما كنت اتخذ مقعدي بينهم حتى عاود قرع جرس الباب حتى استأذنت من ضيوفي لفتح الباب
فوجئت !!
عرفتم من كان ؟
و من سواه عمي سالم...
نعم عمي سالم, الذي اختفى منذ الأسبوع, أيضا لا غرابة في الأمر فهو يختفي دائما ويعود مرة أخرى.. 
و يبدو لم يكن وحده, طلب مني التأكد من خلو المكان لإدخال الضيوف معه إلى مجلس الرجال, و من كانوا..
أبا باسم, و رجالاً آخرون لم اعرفهم..
و بالتأكيد معهم باسم..
ويبدو لا مفر, حتى أني لم أكمل طريقي حيث تقبع النساء..
إلا سمعت صوت عمي يناديني, لأتركهم معتذرة.. طالبا مني أعداد كل شيء لاستضافتهم 
و هنا أيضا لم أكمل طريقي, فقد استوقفني سؤاله !
السؤال الذي الجم لساني للحظات عندما سئل عن غرفة وئام.. 
ليتجه مباشرة إلى حيث أشرة بيدي, بطرقات خفيفة انفتح الباب ليظهر وجه وئام من خلفه 
بادرها قائلا 
" أيمكنني الدخول ؟ "
حركة رأسها إيجابا.. ليخطو إلى الداخل مغلقا الباب خلفه.. 
سؤال أجابته معروفه !!
ما الذي جمع عمي سالم و عائلة أبو باسم ؟!
وما غير ذالك !
زواج وئام المرتقب من العريس..
و من غيره باسم..

----------


## لحن الخلود

مرة أكثر من نصف ساعة مع ضيوفي وعقلي في مكان أخر, كنت راغبة في معرفة ما حدث حيث وئام وعمي و ما دار بينهما من حديث, لكن خجلي من ضيوفنا منعني بان أهب إليهم..
و لاحظت أن شقيقات أم باسم مثلها في اللباقة و الطيبة, ترتاح النفس أليهم سريعا, فقد دارة بيننا أحاديث متفرقة لم تعني أمر بعينه, 
رهف و الابتسامة الممتدة على جنبات وجهها الطفو لي أصبحت عائمة بمرح على شفتيها الصغيرتين..
لتدخل بعدها وئام وحمرة الخجل تعتلي خديها, ليقف الجميع مرحب بها و السرور أشعل المكان دفء و أكثرهم سعادة شذى شقيقة باسم, 

سأختصر لكم ما حدث...
نقاش طويل و حوارات مختلفة على كيفيه إتمام الزواج بسرعة حتى نتمكن أنا ورهف و الصغيرة من الذهاب إلى المدينة الأخرى.. 
تم عقد القران بموافقة عمي لتمر أول ليله بعد ليالي الألم بدون هطول المصائب علينا كسيل من الأمطار.. 
(اللهم لا حسد) 
و انتهى أول الهم.
خرج ضيوفنا و الفرح يزغرد من حول المكان.. 

نقطة تحول...
> 
< 
> 
طلبت من عمي سالم البقاء معنا, و أظهرت له حاجتي لما يمكن حدوثه في ساعات الليل المظلمة..
بعد يومين ستنتقل وئام إلى البيت الأخر المجاور إلينا و نحن أنا و رهف و الصغيرة إلى حيث كان أبي يوما.. 
لم يبقى عمي غير لليلة واحده بعدها اعتذر منا لعدم تمكنه من البقاء فقد ترك أعمال ليكون بيننا.. 
لن يكن هناك احتفال كبير, فلم يمر على موت أمي الغالية الكثير فكتفينا باحتفال بسيط بيننا و عدد لا باس به من أقارب باسم.. 
بمساعدة باسم وشقيقته شذى استطعنا توفير ألازم من اجل الزفاف حتى ثوب الزفاف البسيط الذي ارتدته والحلي الذي تتزين به..
كيف كانت وئام ؟
رائعة !
تملكتنا الشجاعة حتى لا نضعف أمام وئام, فلو بدائنا في البكاء لن ننتهي فهي أخر لليلة هنا و لا نعلم إن كنا سنراها من جديد بعد تلك الليلة السعيدة و خروج كل المدعوين.. 
و حتى وئام في عالمها الجديد و الخاص, ليتحقق احد أحلامها, فهي لم تعد هنا بيننا, نتشاجر و نضحك ونبكي لكنها كانت هنا.. تتحدث بغضب و عن أحلامها حتى لم و كان الآمر مزعجا لكنها تشعرنا إن الكون يتحرك..

جاء دوركم لنزيح كل الأحداث الماضية, مع كل الصرخات و الألم و الحزن و الحسرة لنفجع من حيث لا ندري.. أو لنفرح من حيث تبدءا نقطة البداية..
حل اليوم المرتقب, اليوم الذي لن نكون في بيتنا..
محاولة بكل جهدي دفع الصناديق على مقربه من الباب, و أن أتم كل شي بسرعة مغلقة هذا و مثبته الأخر بلاصق ورقي حتى لا ينفلت منها شيء..

رهف التي اتخذت الصمت ملاذ لها في مكانها حيث هي منذ ساعات, لم تتحرك شبرا واحد,
أراها تميل رأسها أحيانا لتنتقل بصرها ناحية غرفة أمي و أحينا ناحية الباب الخارجي, نظرات حائرة أن لم تكن ضائعة بين الماضي و الحاضر و ما سنبدأ بعد دقائق فقط.. 

بعد ما انتهيت ارتديت عباءتي ننتظر عمي سالم فقد حان الوقت إلى الرحيل..
هنا قرع جرس الباب !
ما أن قرع الجرس حتى هبت منها التفاف مرعوبة ناحية غرفة أمي و من ثم ناحية الباب و مع كل هذا رأيت حبات من الدموع توشك على السقوط, معلنه أول الغيث..

----------


## لحن الخلود

متراجعة خطوة إلى الوراء لي تتحول الابتسامة إلى اكبر علامة استفهام 
؟
فلم يكن عمي سالم,
فمن يكون ؟؟
أتريدون معرفة من ؟ ! 
أو ننهي الأمر ؟ !
حسنا سنكمل.... 
كان شاب طويل القامة تعلو وجهه غمازتين منفرجة مع ابتسامته شديد الوسامة, بهي الطلعة.. 
و ماذا أيضا.. 
يقارب عمي في العمر أو اصغر ليس بكثير
" إذا لم أكن مخطئ أنت احد الفتيات بنات أخي السيد سالم حامد " 
انظر أليه كالبلهاء 
قال مستفسرا
" أهذا هو بيته ؟ "
قلت
" من أنت ؟ "
قال بهدوء
" احد أقاربه "
هل يعني انه قريب لنا ابن عمي أو عمتي أو نسيت ليس لدينا عمه لا يهم سنعرف لاحقا..
قلت له و أنا انظر إلى الخارج 
" و لما لم يدخل بعد "
قال
" لم يحظر, لقد جئت بدل عنه "
انفتحت عيني على مصرعهما حتى أحسست أنهما قد خرجتا من محجرهم..
قلت بتوتر
" لما "
لم يجب حتى خلت انه لن يجيب..
لكنه اخرج من جيبه ظرفا مده بتجائي و بكل تأكيد لم ابدي أي تجاوب لأخذ الظرف منه.. 
حتى تكلم 
" من عمك سالم "
هل بدل رأيه, سنبقى في بيتنا حيث الذكريات و الحنين..
قطع سيل الاسئله المندفعة في بالي بقوله
" ألن تقرئيه "
أخيرا تكرمت لأخذهٌ منه..
فتحت المظروف و أخرجت الورقة التي بداخله..
ورقتان احدها كانت فأرغه و الأخرى مكتوب عليها و لم افهم سبب وجود الأخرى اقصد الورقة الفارغة من أي كلام, لكني تجاهلتها و فتحت الأخرى و كان هذا محتوى الرسالة

,,,,,,,,,,,
بعد التحية:
رنا.. لعلمي المسبق بكِ كتبت الرسالة..
لم استطع الحضور أليكم لظروف خارجه عن إرادتي.. 
و ثقي كل الثقة بمن أرسلت.. 
فانتم أمانه.. 
بانتظارك..
من عمك سالم....
,,,,,,,,,,
لم يكتب الكثير كدت ارجع الرسالة إلى الشاب الواقف ينظر نحوي لا التفت إليه و ابتسامته لازالت مرتسمة على وجهه
حرك يديه بتجائي بعبارة

----------


## لحن الخلود

ماذا
و ياله الغرابة 
" لماذا لم يحظر هو أو يؤجل الآمر إلى وقت أخر "
أجابني 
" لو لم يكن لديه انشغاله لكن هو من يقلكم إلى بيته "
لم يكن هذا هو الجواب الذي أردته
عاود الكلام 
" هل سنقف ؟ أم ... "

ملوحا بيده نحو السيارة الواقفة في الخارج
وقعت في ورطه, كيف اصعد سيارة رجل لا اعرف لمجرد ورقه مكتوب عليها اسم عمي؟ 
قلت فجاء
" لما لم يتصل ليؤكد الأمر "
قال
" هو الآن خارج المدينة, و حدث الآمر سريعا.. "
قاطعته بحدة
" تقصد أنها ليس في بيته, كيف سنذهب إذا لوحدنا "
أجاب بعد أن اختفت الابتسامة التي أشعرتني بالخجل
" سيكون عند تواجدكم لا تقلقي "
صمت قليل ثم قال
" فانا لا أعض الفتيات "
اختلط على وجهي ألوان متعددة شعرت بعدها أن وجهي توهج بل مشتعل
حاولت تمالك نفسي سريعا أردفت دون أن انظر أليه
" احم.. سأجلب الصغيرة "
قال وبصره نحو الصناديق 
" أهناك غيرهم ؟ "
" لا "
تقدم نحوى صندوق السيارة لوضع الصناديق الو رقيه.. 
و أنا حملت الصغيرة بين ذراعي, استدرت إلى رهف 
" رهف هيا بنا "
و فجعت من ملامح أختي الصغيرة رهف و الدموع تشق طريها إلى الأسفل, تندفع الواحدة تجره أخرى
لم تكن تنظر نحوي ولا نحوى أي شي إمامها رفعت يداها إلى الأعلى, ليعتصر قلبي أضاعفا مضاعفه.. 
" أمي اقطف الورود لك ألن تأخذيها مني "
ليعلو صوتها هذه المرة متحشرجا بحسرة ولوعه 
" أمـــــــــــي.. ا ا تسمعيني 
أتحدث أليك أجيبي "
لم أتحمل أكثر من ذالك تركت الصغير على المقعد لاندفع نحو رهف و رجلاي ترتجفان خوفا عليها 
أضمها بين ذراعي, إلى صدري بين أجفاني و لا أن أرها تجن من الحزن 
( يا رب ارحمنا )
تزداد شهقاتها لتعلو في نحيب و بكاء 
كلمات كثير و عبارات حزينة و ذكره مريرة تختلج رهف اعجز حتى أنا عن وصفها..
انخرطنا في بكاء مرير ليأتي البعد ليفرقنا عن بيتنا كما أبعدنا عن والدانا
جلست أدعو في سري لتهدى فلا رحمة أوسع من رحمة الله.. 
شعرت بغيض أن يرنا في هكذا حال, رفعت راسي لأنظر إليه مستندا على الحائط و نظرتها مصوبة إلى الأسفل حيث طرف حذاءُ و على وجهه الأسى..
و امتننت في داخلي على تصرفه النبيل..
ساعدت رهف على الوقف كانت أكثر هدوء و غسلت وجهه بالماء بيدي حتى أوصلتها إلى السيارة 
لأهمس في أذنه
" لا عليكِ سنكون بخير "
دخلت البيت و حدي و ستكون الاخيره
في زاوية من جنبات البيت أودعت نظراتي أخر خيط من الماضي 
خرجت من البيت لأقفل الباب بعدي و هو واقف خارج السيارة مفكرا ركبت دون أن انبس أي كلمه, انتبه لي, ليصعد بدورة 
ابتعدنا مسافة تقارب الساعتين و الصمت مخيم على المكان 
رهف بدت متعبه لجأت إلى النوم, و الصغيرة كذالك 
نظرة إليه أحادث نفسي من يكون ؟ 
طار السؤل مع صوت محرك السيارة, ومن خلال المرآة العاكسة رايتها يرفع بصره نحوي و على شفتيه شبه ابتسامه أخفضت نظري سريعا من الخجل
التفت إلي مرة أخرى مبتسما
" إذن أنت رنا "
شعورا تملكني ممزوج بخجل حتى منعني من الاجابه ( اقصد الخجل )
وفهم بذالك أنني هي

لنبتعد قليلا عن هذا الشاب 
بعد عدة ساعات مماثله استيقظت رهف و التحسن بادا على وجهها 
قالت رهف
" الم نصل "
قلت
" كلا "
قال الشاب
" أمامنا ساعات طويلة حتى نصل "
و مازال الصمت رفيق الدرب إلى أن سمعنا صوت قوي شعرت و كأنه السيارة قد اهتزت منه 
لتصرخ رهف بعدها
"أوه ربّاه ! "
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~

----------


## الأمل البعيد

يسلمو خيتو لحن الخلود اجزاء زاحفة تجنن 
بس اللون عور عيوني هههههه عادي كل شي عشانش يهون
يسلموووووو والله ويالله خيتي استمري وابدعينا
تحياتي

----------


## لحن الخلود

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه مشكورة اختي الامل البعيد 
بس ويش اسوي الكل معيد وانا اكتب للون الاسود مالقيت غير هاللون حلو وحطيته
عليش بالعافية به
وتقري المقطع براحة ان شاء الله
وكل عام وانت بخير

----------


## آهات عاشقه

يسلموووووو حبوبتي لحن الخلود 

جزء روووووعه ويجنن وان شاء الله ربي يفتح عليهم ابواب الفرح 


وربي يعطيش الف عافيه 

دمتي لنا

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

قصة روعة واجزاء اروع 
تسلمي ياغالية والله يعطيش العافية 
يسلموووووووووووووووو

----------


## لحن الخلود

الجزء السابع

نفقد الآخرين عند رحيلهم, و نشعر بعدها و كأنه الدنيا قد توقفت عند هذا الحد, بعد عدة أعوام أو أشهر تعود لنا الحياة متجددة لننسى كل من رحل و سيرحل, لأننا نبقى حيث ما كنا فقط نفقد احدهم... 
أما أن تنزع بي كلتا يديك, الماضي بكل ماسيه و الحاضر حيثما يقع بصرك و المستقبل حاملاً معه أحلامك مع أصداء الضحكات و أثار الدموع و البيت و الجدران و حتى الفراش الذي ننام عليه و الوسادة البيضاء الملونة و مع ما تحمله من ذكريات...........
أليس هذا هو الرحيل.
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ 
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~

أربعة ساعات مرة ننتظر المصير !
نظره واحدة فقط القيها قبل الرحيل على بيتنا المهجور, نظره واحدة, ولن تكون بعدها أخرى, إلى ما أن يكتب الله ...لنكون في هذه السيارة مع شاب غريب, 
و أي أفكار راءت على بال عمي حتى لا يؤجل الأمر حينا أخر.. 
و يكون هو من يقلنا إلى بيته..
ساعات مرت علينا مملوءة بفرح يشوبها الخوف من اللحظة القادمة لحظة الفراق و وداع كل من نحب و ما نحب..
استيقظت رهف و التحسن بادا على وجهها فالغفوة الصغيرة قد أراحتها
قالت رهف
" الم نصل "
قلت 
" كلا "
قال الشاب
" إمامنا ساعات طويلة حتى نصل "
و مازال الصمت رفيق الدرب إلى أن سمعنا صوت قوي شعرت و كأنه 
السيارة قد اهتزت منه..
لتصرخ رهف بعدها
" أوه ربّاه "
في للحظة حدث ما حدث اقتربت منا شاحنه نقل ضخمه تمشي بسرعة جنونية, انحنت السيارة إلى طريق رملي بل كان حجري فاهتز ه السيارة ليصدر صوت قوي... 
أفكار غريبة تتراود في العقول البشرية في أصعب لحظات الخوف..
أقربت النهاية لحياتنا, هل سيئول مصرينا الموت في العراء؟ ! 
أم نخرج منها بإصابات دائمة !!!
رهف منكمشة على نفسها محتضنة يديها تهرب من المشهد أمامها و حتى الصغيرة صدر منها بكاء مفزوع, احتضنت الصغيرة مغمضة عيني بخوف.. 
توقف السيارة فجاء...
لم أتجاسر بالنظر إلى من حولي خوف من تضرر احد منهم..
ما سمعته صوت انفتاح احد أبواب السيارة, لينفتح بعدها أخر 
" رنا "
التفت ناحية الصوت ما كان غير الشاب ينظر إلينا بقلق وخوف
ارفع راسي و نوبة من السعال تندفع خارجه مع جيش من الغبار المتناثرة من اندفع السيارة على الرمال..
سئل بقلق
" هل تضرر أحداكم ؟؟ "
استدرت بسرعة إلى أختي الغالية رهف.. حاولت رفعها من مقدمة المقعد كانت تشد على يدها أكثر فأكثر.. حتى ابيضت أطرافها..
أناديها 
" رهف "
لم تجب ولم تبدي أي تغير بل ضمت رجليه أكثر..
أزحت الصغيرة على المقعد, اقتربت من رهف رفعت رأسها ليعتصر قلبي آلف مرة ومرة و لا أن يعاد ما حدث هذا اليوم قبل أن نكون في طريقنا إلى عمي.. 
أي خوف و إي رعب اعتلى قلبها حتى تشعر بوجهها المتجمد..  كمنديل ورقي هش و لا ترى غير الدموع المنسابة على خديها... 
احتضنتها بكل قوة.. قلت 
" رهف لا تخافي, نحن بخير انظري لم يحدث لنا مكروه "
لم تزدد بذالك إلا بكاء
" سنموت, سنموت رنا بدون أمي.. 
بعيدا عن بيتنا بعيدا عن وئام "
ليقطع السيل الجارف من الدموع صوت الشاب
" رنا.. أعطيها الماء لتشرب "
أعطاني عبوة ماء باردة.. فقد كان الشاب يقف بحيرة.. 
لكن ليس هذا وقت التحدث عنه..
قربت عبوة الماء من فمها أحثها على الشرب.. 
بعدها أخفضت رأسها, مقتربة إلى جانبي, معتصره يديها حولها و مغمضة عينيها بتعب..
و اضطرابها لا يدعوا إلى الارتياح, لكنها بأفضل حالاً..
بحثت بنظري عن الشاب لم أره.. لقد اختفى..
و لم استطع التحرك لأنظر خارج السيارة, رهف واضعه رأسها بجاني و الطفلة إلى الجانب الآخر..
رايته مقترب من السيارة و الغضب يكاد يمزق الكون و من حوله..
لم انتبه لطريقة كلامي من الخوف 
" أين ذهبت و تركتنا وحدنا ؟ "
رفعا احد حاجبيه باستغراب 
" إلى الأحمق الذي كاد إن يودي بحياتنا "
" نكمل السير "
لم ينتظر أجابه فقد باشر الأمر..

----------


## لحن الخلود

بعد نصف ساعة 
" هل انتم بخير "
أجبته بصوت مقارب إلى الهمس 
" نعم "
هل الابتسامة من رايتها تعود إلى وجهه.. 
تجاهلت ابتسامته و استدرت انظر عبر النافذة لا تجاهله هو أيضا..
" رنا "
كانت رهف تحاول الجلوس مستقيمة..
ابتسمت له برقا, ثم قلت
" هل تشعرين بالتحسن "
حركة رأسها إيجابا
" اشعر بالعطش "
بحثت عن عبوة الماء, ما زالت محتفظة ببرودتها شربت قدرا من الماء و ثم أغلقتها, حركتها بأسف
" أسفه شربت أكثرها, لم يبقى منه الكثير "
" اشربي قدرا ما...
قال الشاب قاطعا كلامي 
" أوووه لا تقلقي هناك المزيد من عبوة الماء, أي وقت تشعرين بالعطش لا تخجلي من أخذها 
حتى أنت يا رنا "
هنا بدا على وجهي الغيض, هذه ثالث مرة يذكر فيها اسمي وبكل بساط و كأننا نعرف بعضنا من قبل.. و يكلمني و كأني طفلة..
و هذه الابتسامة التي تتسع كلما تكلما إلينا ! 
متى ستنتهي ؟؟!!
توقفا عند محطة لتزويد بالوقود في احد المدن القريبة, 
لم يتبع الطريق مباشرة بل توجه إلى الشارع الأخر ليتوقف مقابل محل صغير لأبيع ألمود المعلبة..
" انزلا "
قلت بتردد
" إلى أين "
قال الشاب
" لتناول الغذاء "
قلت معترضة
" لا حاجة لذالك, لا نشعر بالجوع "
قال و هو يشير إلى رهف 
" و أختك ؟ "
رهف قالت
" أنا جائعة "
التفت إليها غاضبه
" رهف عندما نصل سنأكل "
قالت غير مبالية بنظراتي
" لكني أتضور جوعاً "
قلت لها بتحدي
" اصبري حتى نصل "
قال موضحا
" لن نصل إلا بعد عدة ساعات وستكون طويلة.. فهل ستتحمل الوقت الطويل بدون طعام ؟! "
أذعنت للأمر.. و نزلت من السيارة و الانزعاج يلوح في كل تصرف متدخل منه..
توجهنا إلى الداخل الناس كثر كلا متعجل إلى إكمال طريقه و القلة من يمكثون في الداخل للأكل..
لم أذق من الطعام الكثير فلا أحب أن أتناول الطعام و الناس تتفرج علينا و حتى هو أدارى الكرسي الجالس عليه ليعطينا حرية اكبر في التصرف..
تكفل بدفع المال فان لا املك النقود فقد نفذا كل ما عندي..
تساءلت حينها لو لم يحظر عمي إلينا وظللنا في بيتنا دون أن يطرق بابنا احد من أقاربنا الذين انقطع علاقتهم بابي يرحمه الله ما سيئول إليه مصيرنا دون الاطمئنان إلى وجود رجل...

----------


## لحن الخلود

مرة ثمان ساعات ونحن نسير بغير هوادة.. 
يتفاقم ما في داخلي بين لحظة و أخرى و مع ازدياد الظلام يزداد خوفي..
و الصمت عادة يغطي المكان, لكن الأمر مختلف قبلها النور المنتشر من قرص الشمس يشعرك بالأمان, 
أو يبقى بصيص من نور القمر في وهج السماء..
أما ألان لا ضوء شمس و لا قمر ولا حتى نجوم الأضواء اختفت لم يبقى غير الضوء الخافت المنبعث من مؤشر السرعة في السيارة..
خيم الظلام و خلى المكان من المارة فقط من سيارات تمر مسرعه كلا في طريق مختلف..
في كل مرة يطلب فيها عمي سالم استعجالنا في الذاهب معه إلى المدينة الأخرى و في كل تأخير أبدى انزعاجا إذا لم يتم الرحيل.. 
الآن فقط عرفت لماذا ! 
كان الطريق إلى المناطق الأخرى صحراويا, طويلا جدا...و مخيفا جدا..
طريق موحش لا ترى فيه غير حطام شاحنات مقلوبة أصابني برغبة في الصراخ بصوت عالي ليشعرني بالأمان...
سأنسى الخوف الآن لست في حال جيد حتى أزيدها خوفا على ما هي عليه..
تذكرة أمر الرسالة, أخرجتها من حقيبتي لإقراء ما فيها..
* رنا.. لعلمي المسبق بكِ كتبت الرسالة *
هذه الجملة تثير التساؤلات فما هي رنا حتى يعلم ماذا سأفكر.. 
* و ثقي كل الثقة بمن أرسلت *
ابتسمت رغما عني.. 
و هل يوجد أكثر من هكذا ثقة نحن معه في سيارة واحدة دون أي فكره عما سيحدث بعدها !!...
* فانتم أمانه *
اعرف ذالك لا حاجة لتذكيري حتى في رسالة قصيرة..
بعدا عن الكلمات المكتوبة.. 
الورقة البيضاء الموضوعة في الداخل كانت خاليه لم يكتب عليها, و مطوية جيدا, ما الهدف من إرسال ورقه فأرغه.. أغلقها مرة و افتحها مرة أخرى وكلي حيرة ورقه بيضاء فارغة في مظروف رسالة..
لماذا هي هنا ؟
أتكون محض الخطاء !!
*
*
الساعات تتوالى.. و اشعر بالتعب من الجلوس الطويل على مقعد السيارة, و يدأي متيبستان من وضع الطفلة عليها.. فهي على هذا الحال منذ ركبنا السيارة..
قلت له بعد تردد 
" ابقي الكثير ؟ ! " اقصد بذالك الشاب
حانت منه التفافه لكنه عاد و بسرعة يركز على الطريق
قال 
" كما قلت سابقاً هناك الكثير من الساعات حتى نصل "
قلت بضيق 
" كم تعني الكثير من الساعات في سلسلة الإعداد ؟ ! "
قال و هو يضحك
" ثلاث ساعات أو اقل"
تابع بسخرية
" إذا كان هذا ما تعنيه ؟ "
قلت بسرعة
" افففف إلا تمل من "
توقف تذهلني جرأتي وما كنت انطق به هل سأتحول إلى وئام بنفاذ صبري..
عاود الكلام 
" لم تكملي "
تحاشيت الإجابة و كأني لم اسمعها و لتجنب النظر إليه لكني لم امنع نفسي من استراق النظر من خلال المرآة العاكسة..
ألا يكف عن التبسم !

----------


## لحن الخلود

إما رهف لم تكف عن التقلب, إثارة شفقتي تحاول النوم متقلبة وتدور على نفسها وتبدو منزعجة في نومها, أزحت لها مكان اكبر حتى تستطيع النوم بهدوء 
" تعالي إلى المقعد الأمامي "
فتحت عيني غاضبه ماذا يعني هذا الرجل 
قال مبررا
" حتى تستطيع أختك النوم براحة اكبر فهي متعبه كما يبدو "
على الرغم من ذالك التصقت زجاج السيارة ليكون لها المكان الأكبر لتنام و الشاب فليذهب واقتراحه و المقعد الأمامي و ابتسامته إلى ابعد مكان في العالم.. 
آو كلا لا تفكروا به سوئا لم يصدر منه أي خطاء أو سوء في التصرف.. 
لكن وكم تعلمون وكما قال عمي في رسالته علمه المسبق بي لا ادع فرصة إلى المستقبل..
؛ سنتركه مركزا على الطريق حتى لا نتعرض إلى حادث بسبب التحدث عنه مع نفسي؛
الإرهاق تمكن مني, و محاولاتي المستمرة في إبقاء عيني باتت مستحيلة, و رغم ذالك بقيت مستيقظة, أغمضت عيني لدقائق و طال الأمر لأكثر من ساعة تتخللها غفوة متعبه وشعور أتعبني برغبة بان ابكي كالأطفال و أنام.. 
" وصلنا "
فتحت عيني فزعه و راسي يدور في دوامه كان الليل في أخره يحاول نزع القمر المضيء في السماء لينشر أول إشعاع الشمس..
لم أعقب, تابع قوله
" هنا بيت عمكم سالم "
غير مصدقه بعده هذا التعب
" وصلنا أخيرا 
" رهف 
انهضي لقد وصلنا "
المسكينة بدا شكلها مضحكا و هي تمد يداه لتفتح باب السيارة..
لاحظ ترددي في الصعود 
قال برقه
" هيا رنا "
لم يكتفي بذالك بل تعد الأمر أن امسك بيد الصغيرة يحثني على الصعود.. 
وصلنا إلى أعلى عتبة انفتح الباب و قبل أن يقرع الجرس ظهر رأس عمي سالم و الارتياح مرتسم على وجهها لا استقبالنا..
و الأمر غير المتوقع.. 
عندما ضمني إليه بمحبه و حنان و رهف أيضا و لأول مرة الابتسامة حلت مكان الضيق منذ عدة أيام..
ابتسم عمي بسعادة و قال
" مرحبا بكم في بيتكم رنا و يا رهف "
ثم تقدّم نحوي و قال
" ادخلي رنا و أنت رهف هل ستقفون هنا "
دخلنا وعمي ممسك يد رهف.. 
فإذا أمراه واقفة عند المدخل الرئيسي يشارف عمرها الثلاثين لديها مسحت من الجمال و الرقة استقبلتنا بترحاب و مودة..
قال عمي
" زوجتي سلمى "
ثم أردف مشير إلينا
" هذه الكبرى رنا و الجميلة رهف "
انفلتت ضحكة خجل من رهف على تعليق عمي, 
( أكثر ما يخجل الفتيات كلمة تحوي غزل )
قالت زوجة عمي سلمى مبتسمة
"حمدا لله على سلامتكم"
بادلتها الابتسامة 
" و الصغيرة ؟؟ "
رمقتها بنظرة استفسار 
" اقصد الصغيرة ما اسمها "

----------


## لحن الخلود

أخذ الجميع ينظر باتجاهي, و الصوت يتردد كما سمعته يومها طأطأت راسي أنظرة إلى الصغيرة إلى الحبيبة الغالية إلى ذكر أمي المتوفاة إلى أقسى الظروف لاضم الصغيرة إلى روحي قبل قلبي.. 


" غيداء "
" اسمها غيداء "
*
*
لمحت الشاب مقبلاً من ناحية الباب, يحمل الصناديق إلى الداخل..
الشاب خاطب عمي 
" سأنصرف "
وقفت السيد سلمى متقدمه من الشاب حتى أنها أمسكت بذراعه
" لماذا لا تنام هنا, يبدو وجهك متعبا "
قال الشاب
" سأذهب مباشرة إلى البيت و أرافق النوم إلى مساء الغد "
التفت إليه عمي
" أشكرك يا كريم, لن أنسى معروفك هذا "
قال كريم ضاحكا
" ستردها يوماً يا زوج أختي"
بعد فترة همما بالانصراف..
إذا اسمه كريم و هو أخ زوجة عمي سلمى...
اقتربت زوجتي عمي إلى أختي الصغيرة تداعب خدها
" المسكينة " 
تقصد بذالك الصغيرة, لم يعجبني النظر بشفقه لناحية غاليتي
" تشعرون بالتعب أليس كذالك "
كانت غرفتين متقاربتين إحداها لي و الأخرى إلى رهف..
الغرفة تحوي سرير كبير, و أخر اصغر إلى الصغير غيداء كل شيء منظم و مرتب في مكانه حتى بعض الألعاب الجديدة وضعت جانبا, ورهف رفضت النوم وحدها هذه الليلة اقصد الصباح فقد حلت أولى 
ساعات اليوم الجديد..
بعد أن أغلقت الباب خلفنا، هممت بالذهاب إلى الحمام و الاغتسال و تأدية الصلاة ثم النوم و لمدة طويلة...
لكن رأيت عين رهف يمنعك من ذالك
" رنا ! "
كانت رهف و خلف وجهها وعينيها بداية بكاء و نهاية عذاب 
" ماذا ؟ "
لم تتكلم سوى الالتواء بسيط بجانب فمها يدل على الضيق
قلت لها أحثها على الكلام
" رهف لا تنزعجي كل شيء سيصبح أفضل حالا عن قبل "
هل أنا متأكدة مما قلت, من يقنع الأخر هي أم أنا...
قلت بحسرة
" لكن.. "
لم تكمل الحيرة و الخوف و الوجل يكتنف وجهها
قلت بعدها
" لكن ماذا ؟! "
قالت رهف
" ألن نرى وئام مجددا "
أضربت إطرافي للبحث عن أجابه اروي بها خوف شقيقتي بما مرت به من ماسي فقد الأب و لا تتعد العدة اشعر حتى تتبعه ألام و كأنه رفضا منها في البقاء بدون أبي, وماذا أقسى من الوحدة و الشعور في كل 
لحظة باقتراب النهاية لنصادف الموت و نحن مقدمين على مرحلة جديدة 
لتعاود سؤالها 
" ألن نراها رنا ؟ "

----------


## لحن الخلود

" رهف, كل منا يكتب له القدر..  رغبنا بذالك أم لا.. فلا اعتراضا على مشيئته "
قالت رهف بمرارة
" هذا يعني لن نكون مع بعضنا مجددا, ولن تتشاجر معي "
قلت لها مبتسمة
" تشاجري معي إذا كان هذا يريحك "
حركة رأسها معترضة
" أنت لا تجيدين ذالك, فأنت حنونة جدا, ليس كما تفعل وئام "
كنت أجاريها في الكلام, أصل إلى مستوى ما تفكر فيه فقط لأراها مبتسمة و مبتهجة..
" لديك الصغيرة عندما تكبر افعلي معها مثلما كانت وئام معك "
" لكنني أريد وئام و أمي أريدهم معي لنكون كما كنا قبل عام " 
البكاء مجدد في كل لحظة تمر فيها الذكريات..
قلت مستاءة
" رهف يكفي بكاء, واشكه على الانهيار "
لكني أجهشت بالبكاء على الرغم مني..
بعد مدة سمعت طرق الباب فزعت, مسحت دموعي و فتحته، فرأيت زوجة عمي تحمل بين يديها أكواب من العصير, لم تعلق على أثار الدموع المنسكبة على خدي..
" اشربا كوبا العصير و سيكون الإفطار جاهزا بعد قليل "
هززت رأسي اعتراضا
" لا شهية لدينا للأكل.. نحتاج النوم فقط "
قلت
" كما تريدين, إذا رغبتي شيء استدعيني فقط "
ابتسمت لها ممتنة, فانا بحاجه إلى أن أنام و أنسى لا غير ذالك ..لشدة إطرابي لم يغمض لي جفن ولم أذق النوم الليلة السابقة لانشغالي في لملمت كل ما نحتاج إليه في رحيلنا, والوضع المحرج ونحن مع الشاب الملقب كريم, منعني من النوم.. 
دعوني فقد في عالم الأحلام..
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~

----------


## الأمل البعيد

يسلمووووووووو خيتو
بارك الله فيك
مشكوره على الأجزائة الزاحفة 
تحياتي

----------


## كبرياء

شيء فظييييييييييييع 

راااحت علي اجزاااء كثيررر بس فعلا رووووووعه

يسلموووووووو حبابهـ

تحيــــــــــااااتيـ

----------


## لحن الخلود

الجزء الثامن

سارحة بفكري على مركب يهم لأن يرحل إلى أبوب حياتنا الجديدة ..
لما بدا أول السير, الدمع آبى أن يجف غارقا بين سكنات القلب 
و مسحات الرمش.. حامل معه صورة لذكرى و لإحدى أحلامنا و أمالنا 
للعودة لبيتنا القديم و منها نقطة البداية.. 
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ 
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
المكان من حولي مظلم غير أنور بسيطة تخترق الستائر الشفافة المعلقة فوق النافذة الزجاجية, و لا اعلم إن كان نور الكهرباء أو نور منبعث من قرص الشمس.. 
أفقت من غفوتي الطويلة و التي نلتها بتعب.. و شعوري إني بعيده عن سريري في بيتنا لأنام على أخر جديد في بيت عمي ..
فتحت عينأي بكسل لرغبتي في متابعة النوم و الاستلقاء عوضا عن يوم أمس و جلوسي المستمر في السيارة و لعدة ساعات في طريق مخيف و في سيارة رجل تعلو وجهه ابتسامه مزعجه.. ( ليست كثيرا )
بقيت مغمضة عين و فاتحة أخرى بصعوبة..
فبعد أن غادرة زوجة عمي سالم فجر اليوم أوصدت الباب و كنت سأطفئ النور لأتخلص من بكاء رهف و إثارة الألم كل لحظة و كل وقت..
رهف قالت 
" سأنم في غرفتي الجديدة "
قلت بلا مبالاة ساخرة
"غيرت رأيك سريعا ! "
هاربة بنظرتها نحو الصغيرة النائمة, قالت
" دائما غارقة في النوم ! "
اندهشت من تعليقها على الصغيرة , لم يكن قولها مخطئا فــ الصغيرة أكثر ما نراها نائمة, في عالمه الصغير المحدود بين كفيها و قسمات وجهها الجميلة ..
أطرقت مفكره
" لم اعلم إن اسمها غيداء ! "
إلا يبدو مفجعا و تشتعل القلوب لوعة و حسرة ,
إلا تنتشر النار المتقدة على رغم سقوط المطر ,
إلا تدمع العين لمعرفة ما هو معروف مسبقا ,
انأ أول ما يسال عنه بعد معرفة جنس المولد الاسم الذي سيحمله مدى الحياة..
لكن مع الصغيرة حتى الاسم بخلو بإطلاقه عليها.. 
قلت بحسرة ممزوجة بانزعاج
" لم تسائلي يوم حتى تعرفي !
و كما لم تسأل إحداكم أنت أو اختنا البعيدة وئام "
لم تعقب بل ضلت تنظر إلى الصغيرة و الحزن عاد مكانه كما من قبل ...
قلت بتعب
" ماذا ألان ستبقين أم أباشر في النوم فـ أنا متعبه؟ !"
قالت بحنق
" سأنم في الغرفة الأخرى فلن يكفي الفراش لنا الاثنتين "
قلت و أنا افتح الباب لها ,
" كما ترغبين "
أغلقت الباب خلفها, اضطجعت على السرير الكبير المخصص لي, و ثواني معدودة غرقت في عالم لا يقتحمه غير الأحلام و الكوابيس و بعض ذكر من نحب.. 
ألقيت نظرة على الصغيرة حيث تنام, 
من خلال الضوء الخفيف لمحت السرير فارغ سوا من الشر اشف التي تغطي الفراش..
!
!
!
أسئلة توالت في راسي..
هل وقعت أسفل السرير أثناء نومي ؟ و لم اشعر بها !
يا الهي كيف يتحمل جسدها الصغير وقعت كهذه ؟ !
لشدة هلعي لم انتبه إلى إنها لا تزال صغيرة لا تستطيع إن تنزل من على السرير ذو الحواجز الخشبية ..
نهضت أخيرا و الألم في كل جسدي, لإضاءة الغرفة المظلمة , انتشر بعدها الضوء في أنحاء المكان,
نظرت من حولي و بحثت بنظري نحو مكان الصغيرة .. 
لا تقدم فزعه ناحية فراش الصغيرة غيداء فلم تكن في مكانها, و لم أكن أتوهم بسبب الظلام.. 
توقعي تسرب في الهواء فلم تكن على واقعه على الأرض و لا في أي مكان في هذه الغرفة !!..
أين هي إذا ؟؟ 
و انطلقت قبل إن تعد الثانية مسرعه إلى خارج الغرفة.. 
لكنني تراجعت عند منتصف الطريق , فلم أكن ارتدي حجابا أغطي به شعري و لا زلت مرتدية ملابس النوم..
عندما عدت إلى حيث كان الحجاب , خرجت مهرولة إلى خارج الغرفة و ارتطمت ركبتاي بكرسي موضوعا على مقربه من الباب..
تأوهت بضيق ثم نهضت متألمة.. و تابعة سيري
كنت سأذهب إلى غرفة شقيقتي رهف لكني لم اعرف إي من الأبواب افتح , فلم أرى أين منها خصصت لها لليلة البارحة..
أدرت مقبض احدهم قريب من غرفتي و رجعت و أفلته من يدي يمكن إلا تكون غرفة رهف .. كنت سأطرق الباب لكني تراجعت أيضا .. بعدا آن سمعت صوت ضحكات تصدر على مقربه..
أخذت أتلفت فيما حولي اتجهت إلى مكان الأصوات الصادرة..
واقفة في مكاني أراقبهم صبيا و فتاة و الصغير الحبيبة غيداء معهم كلا يحاول وضعها على حجره..
تنهدت بارتياح لمشاهدة حبيبتي الصغير غيداء و لسماع ضحكات الصغار العالية.. 
عندما رأوني رفعا رؤوسهم لقد كانوا جميعا ينظرون إلي اقتربت منهم مبتسمة و طوقت الصغيرة بين ذراعي و في نفس اللحظة دخلت بنت أخرى صغيرة حتى اقتربت مني.. 
قالت و ببساطه مشيرة إلى حجرها

----------


## لحن الخلود

" أريد آن احملها, ضعيها هنا "
نظرت إليهم باستغراب إحداهم بقرب الصغيرة و الأخرى واقفة أمامي , 
انظر إلى الأولى و ثم الثانية و ينتقل بصري من واحدة إلى الأخرى..
الاثنتان وجهان لصورة واحده..
جاني صوت زوجة عمي سالم السيدة سلمى
" أنهما توائمان, هادي و فادي "
قلت ناضرة إلى شعرهم الطويل
" صبيين !! أعتقت أنهما فتاتان ! "
و أشرت على الصبي بدعابة
" و هذا صبي أم بنت ؟ "
قالت باسمه على دعابتي
" حامد ابني الأكبر عمره ثمان سنوات أما التوأمين اصغر منه فهما في الرابعة و سيكملان الخامسة قريبا "
ثم تابعة بخجل مطأطأ رأسها ناحية بطنها المنتفخ قليلا
" و الرابع في طريقه إلى الحياة و كم أتمنى آن تكونا بنتا " 
لم اعرف أي ردا مناسب لرغبتها فقلت مغيرة الأمر
" أولا صباح الأخير "
قالت وهي تلقي نظرة على الساعة المعلقة على الحائط
" تقصدين مساء الخير "
كانت الساعة تقترب من الرابعة عصرا
قلت بخجل
" نمت كثيرا حتى أني لم اشعر بأنه الصغيرة ليست بجانبي "
قالت معتذرة
" اعتذر حملتها بدون إخبارك سمعتها تبكي و لوقت طويل و لم أشأ إيقاظك من نومك فقد كان التعب بادا عليك لذا أحضرتها إلى هنا لتلهو مع الصغار في الحقيقة هم من يلهونا معها "
قلت 
" أمرا ممتنة لك به "
قالت
" الغذاء سيكون معدا بعد دقائق "
قلت لها
" لا داعي يا.. "
لم أكمل بما أناديها زوجة عمي أو سيدة سلمى أو سلمى بدون ألقاب كما أنا رنا و كما أختي رهف .. 
قالت ضاحكة 
" سلمى.. فهي تكفي "
أومأت إيجابا
تبادلنا بعض الأحاديث عن الطفلة الصغيرة غيداء و عن التوأمين و بعض من مشاكستهم..
في تلك الليلة أخذت أتفرج على البيت لم يكن البيت كبيرا و غرفه قليلة ..
كان منزل كباقي المنازل لكنه البيت الذي أخذنا بكفيه من تيارات باردة و عاصفة هطلت علينا ببريق مزعج ..

في اليوم التالي
جاءنا ضيف, كان ثامر الأخ الأصغر إلى السيدة سلمى و السيد كريم الموقر عمره تسع سنوات..
سلمى خاطبت أخاها
" تعجبت لعدم مجيئك بالأمس , عندما تحدثت معك على الهاتف أخبرتني انك ستأتي "
قال ثامر مستاء
" كنت سآتي لكن كريم منعني "
قالت سلمى مندهشة
" لماذا منعك من آن تأتي ؟ "
عندما أتى على ذكر كريم رفعت راسي إلى الصبي
قال موضحا
" قال إن هناك ضيوف و لا يريدني آن اسبب الإزعاج لهم "
ثم تابع بحماس الصبيان

----------


## لحن الخلود

" و هل أنا طفل صغير حتى أكون مصدر إزعاج "
تابع بحنق
" كنت راغبا جدا في المجيء , كريم لم يرضى أن يوصلني, فقد اخبرني عن الجميلة و وددت آن أراها "
هنا وجهي اشتعل و انتشر...
" أين هي أريد أن احملها "
غيداء يعني غيداء أوه يا لا غبائي..
" رنا "
" رنا !! "
التفت إلى سلمى المتعجبة مني 
" ماذا !!"
قالت مشيرة إلى غيداء 
" أخي ثامر يرغب حمل الصغير فقد جاء فقط لها فهو مولعا بالأطفال "
قال ثامر وهو يغمز بعينه
" و خصوصا الفتيات "
و ضحكنا جميعا على قوله...
بعدها قالت سلمى و هي تحمل الطفلة بيين يديها 
" هذا لأني لم أنجب بنت إلى الآن "

في المساء
جاء كريم لأخذ ثامر و لم يرغب في الدخول لكنى عمي و زوجته أصرا على آن يتناول العشاء معهم و بذالك كنت حبيسة في غرفتي بعدا يوما واحد في بيت عمي..
قبلها عندما قرع الجرس جاءني صوت زوجة عمي من المطبخ 
" رنا.. هلا فتحتي الباب ! إذا تحركت من أمام الفرن سيحترق طعام العشاء "
و تابعة ضاحكة 
" و سنموت جوعا "
و هل لي خيار.. لا يوجد سواي فـ زوجة عمي في المطبخ تعد العشاء و الصغار في الداخل و أصواتهم تزعزع المكان من لعبهم و حتى رهف مهم و يبدو انه الأمر راقها..
عندما فتحت الباب أول شيء رايته ابتسامته المعهود , 
و حمدا لله باني لم أغلق الباب في وجهه لكنت في موقف لا احسد عليه ..
لم يتحرك ماذا ينتظر أن اسحبه من يدها ليدخل .. فليغلق الباب بنفسه 
تراجعت خطوت إلى الوراء و كان الباب مفتوحا..
سأل
" أين سلمى ؟ "
قلت بصوت بالكاد يسمع
" في المطبخ "
أكملت جملتي و هممت بمتابعة السير لكن صوته أوقفني
" رنا "
بذكره اسمي اندفعت الدماء فائضة على وجنتاي حتى شعرت بهما تشتعلان وتسارعت ضربات قلبي ضربة تتبعها أخرى.. 
و ركضت إلى الداخل و لم أفكر بالاستدارة إلى الخلف..
و إذا لم تخطا طبلت أذني بأنه الذي سمعته صوت ضحكاته الخفيفة لفراري من أمامه..
و بسبب بسيط ذكرا اسمي و بطريقه أخجلتني..
ليلتها لم يغمض لي جفن..
اكتشفت أمر.. بل ثلاثة أحداهما أثار الشفقة و الأخر أشعرني بخجل و الثالث توهج و جهي من ذكره..
ما رأيكم أن ادع الأمر سرا.. 
حسنا سأخبركم..
ابن عمي حامد عاجز عن النطق من الصغر منذ أنجابه و لا أمل شفائه و رغم ذالك فهو فتى نبيه و ذكاء حاد بسبب إدخاله لمدرسة خاصة..
الأمر الأخر..

----------


## لحن الخلود

الغرفة التي أنام فيها إلى أبن عمي حامد و غرفة رهف مخصصة إلى الضيوف و بما إن الغرفة لن تسع أكثر من سرير فضلا آن تكون لكل منا واحدة و لم يشاء أن نتضايق من المكان..
و غرفة أخرى لعمي و زوجته و جعلا أولادهم في غرفة واحده كبيرة ..
و كم كنت خجله من ذالك فطفل قادم سيحل على البيت و سيحتاج إلى فراش خاص 
و كم كانت أمنيتي في هذه اللحظة آن تكون بنت كما رغبت زوجة عمي حينها سترافق شقيقتي رهف في الغرفة..
لكن هذا سابق الحديث عنه!!!!
و الأمر الثالث لن أخبركم به الآن حتى لو ألححتم عليه..
بيين يوم و آخر تعودنا على وجودنا بين عائلتنا الجديدة.. 
سلمى زوجة عمي كما تعرفون تعجبني كثيرا في رقتها و حسن تعاملها و أكثر ما يعجبني قولها
" عندما أتكلم أنسى نفسي أثرثر و أثرثر بلا توقف "
و بسبب ثرثرتها التي لا تتوقف حدثني عن عائلتنا كلها و منهم أخوت أبي و ابناهم سأتحدث عنهم في وقت لاحق..
تعدى الشهر منذ وجودنا في بيت عمي..
جاءني يوما طارقا باب غرفتي
" هل لي آن ادخل ؟ "
وقفت مستندة على الباب فلم أتعود منه أن يأتي إلى هنا
" هل سأقف عند الباب كثيرا ؟ ألن تستضيفيني ! "
قلت بخجل
" أسفه ادخل "
باشر في الكلام
" هل انتم مرتاحون؟ هل يزعجكم شيء ؟ هل هناك ما ينقصكم ؟ "
كل هذه الأسئلة نطق بها و أكثر في ثواني معدودة
اخبروني أنتم على أين منها أجيب ؟؟؟؟
" الم تفرغي الصناديق ؟ 
التزمت الصمت
ربت على كتفي بحنان
" هل بذر منا شيء يخيفك من البقاء "
حركة راسي سلبا
" إذا ماذا ؟ "
و لم اشعر و إذا بدموع تتدحرج على خدي بغير سابق إنذار
دموعا غسلت أشرعة الشوق و الحنين 
دموع ترفض المضي قدما..
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~

----------


## آهات عاشقه

يسلموووو لحن الخلود

القصه كلها جناان 


الله يعطش الف عافيه 


دمتي لنا

----------


## لحن الخلود

مشكورة اختي اهات عاشقة على التشجيع المتواصل

----------


## لحن الخلود

الجزء التاسع

نقطة ما كانت البداية مع بزوغ زوايا الشمس !
نقطة ثانية أولى الأمنيات راحلة مع نزع اللحظات !
نقطة ثالثة من عالم الأحلام باقية في الجانب الآخر.. !
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ 
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
ذات صباح الساعة الخامسة..
استيقظا كلا من في البيت ذات فجراً على صوت بكاءً زعزع الهدوء المخيم على كوناً يرتديا ثوبا قرمزي محاولاً نشرا أولى أضاءت قرص الشمس..
و لم تكن سوا غيداء..
لم يكن مجرد بكاء بل كان صراخا متوجع يخرق الإذن الداخلية و يهز معه الأفئدة و القلوب.. 
شعرت بوجل و بخوف و قلق على الصغيرة..
انظر إليها بتعجب لما هي عليه فلم أرها هكذا من قبل..
ألا يحق لي الخوف عليها و ما أراه دائماً الابتسامة المحببة مرتسمة على محي و سكنات وجهها الصغير..
التفت مضطربة إلى الواقف إمامي مقطبا حاجبيه بقلق, كان ابن عمي حامد.. لم اسمع الباب يفتح بسبب بكاء الصغيرة.. اقبل حامد نحوي محرك أصابعه يحادثني..إلى الآن لم لا اعرف الكثير من لغة الإشارة غير القليل مما تعلمته من سلمى و مما فهمت يسألني لما تبكي أو هل هي مريضة لكني حركة راسي إيجابا ليفرى مسرعا تاركا الباب خلفه مفتوح..
" مما تشكو "
جاءت صوت سلمى تسألني بقلق و حامد ممسكا بيدها يحثها على السير قدما اتجاه غيداء..
قلت لها و أنا أهز الصغيرة
" تبكي طوال الليل, تغو للحظات ما تلبث إلا تنهض صارخة "
أكملت بتنهد
" اعتذر إن أزعجتكم ! "
قلت سلمى باعتراض
" أي كلام هذا.. بيتكم تفعلون ما تشاءون فيه "
أخذت الصغيرة بين ذراعيها
" يمكن آن تكون جائعة ! "
قلت بحيرة
" رفضت شرب زجاجة الحليب و حتى شرب الماء.. لا اعلم ما حل بها ! "
بعد عدة محاولة نامت لأقل من نصف ساعة نوم مضرب لتنهض بصراخ أقوى.. وجهها شاحب اصفر اللون , و شفتاها تغير لونهما و بدو أكثر غمقا , بدت كالمتهالكة..
قلت بخوف مخاطبة زوجة عمي سلمى
" حرارتها مرتفعه "
سلمى وضعت يدها على جبين الصغيرة, ثم قالت
" احمليها.. سنذهب إلى المركز الصحي "
تابعت
" لا تقلقي ستكون بخير.. اطمئني "
سألت
" أين عمي ؟ "
قالت 
" ذهب مع رهف لألحقها بالمدرسة الثانوية.. إنسيتي ! "
رهف رفضت الالتحاق بالمدرسة و إكمال تعليمها تقول أنها اكتفت بالمرحلة الإعدادية و لا داعي لذهابها إلى المدرسة لكن اعتراض عمي أقنعها وحقيقة الآمر استسلمت.. بما آن عمي سالم شقيق أبي وضع يداه في آمرا ما و في مكنونات نفسه يعتبر الآمر ملزما في على الجميع الإذعان و بكل ترحيب, بالنسبة لي أسعدني الاهتمام الذي يبديه لنا..
قلت بضيق
" كيف سنذهب إذا ؟ "
قالت سلمى
" مشيا.. المركز قريب "
أسرعت إلى غرفتي و ارتديت عباءتي و هممنا بالخروج ليظهر لنا عائق آخر.. 
التوأمين هادي و فادي إذنهما النائمة التقطتا صراخ غيداء لينهضا بدورهما و متشبثين بعباءة أمهما و ابتداء مسلسل البكاء المزعج الذي يشد الأعصاب.. 
" حامد انتبه لهما "
لكن الصغيرين التصقا أكثر بأمهم رافضين التحرك..
التفتت سلمى نحو حامد و قالت بضيق
" حامد.. خذهما هيا.. لن نتأخر "
بدلا من ذالك رفع أصابعه إلى آمه.. ومرة أخرى لم افهم ما يقول..
قلت سلمى مبتسمة
" أنت بطل ! "
وجهة الكلام إلي هذه المرة
" رنا.. حامد سيدلك على المركز فلا استطيع ترك الصغيرين وحدهما أو حملهما معنا وبطني منتفخ هكذا ! "
" حامد ! "
كلمة لم أعقب بعده شيئا

----------


## لحن الخلود

ثم تقدّم نحوي و بانت على ملامحه الجدية بعدها سلمى قالت
" يقول انه رجل و سيذهب معك ! "
قالت و أنا اعبر ألردها
" حامد بسرعة "
في المركز الصحي..
" تسنين مبكر "
قالت الطبيبة ببساطة
قلت فاغرة فآي
" تسنين ! "
قلت الطبيبة
" تسنين مبكر "
قلت بخوف
" ماذا يعني.. أيوجد خطورة عليها ؟ "
قالت عندما رأت الخوف جلي على وجهي
" بعض الأطفال يبدأ التسنين لديهم في سننً مبكر و آخرين في السنة الأولى تبزغ فقط الأسنان الأمامية و لا تكتمل إلى بعد بلوغهم عامهم الثاني "
ثم قالت متابعة بدعابة
" و هذه الآنسة كبرت سريعا "
قلت متشككة
" لكن حرارتها مرتفعه.. "
قالت موضحه
" ارتفاع درجة الحرارة و انخفاضها من حين إلى آخر و انتفاخ اللثة كلها إعراض التسنين.. اطمئني "
تابعت بلطف
" سأصف لها خافض للحرارة .. اسقها كل أربع ساعات "
في طريق عودتي لبيت عمي سالم أخذت انظر إلى ابن عمي الأكبر حامد ذو ثمانية الأعوام, يملك العزم و القدرة على تلقي المعلومات ليبدو بتصرفه اكبر من عمره على الرغم من عدم مقدرته على النطق 
و الأهم من ذالك باستطاعتها السمع مما خفف المشكلة لتعامل معه.. بحق يثير الإعجاب على رغم سنه..
لم يكن المركز الصحي بعيدا لكني و بسبب التعب و الإرهاق لسهري طوال الليل بجانب غيداء مشيت بتثاقل حتى و صلنا للبيت..
استدرت إلى حامد
" شكرا.. ابن عمي "
هذه المرة لم يحرك أصابعه ردا على ما قلت فقط وجها ابتسامه إلى الصغيرة..
و ما آن وصلنا حتى بادرا عمي 
" سنأخذها إلى المستشفى ! "
" لقد جئت الآن "
قال موضحا 
" سنأخذها إلى المستشفى العام "
قلت بسرعة و عبارات متقطعة
" حالتها جيدا الآن .. أفضل من قبل.. مجرد تسنين ! "
و ما كنت أريده النوم و لا غير سوا النوم..
سلمى مدت يدها تحمل غيداء عني
" يا لا الصغير ستظهر لك الآسنان.. لم انتبه لذالك في أبنائي ظهرت لهم في شهرهم التاسع ! "
بعدها كل سارا إلى حياته..
وضعت غيداء في سريرها متمنية آن تنام و تجعلني أنام بدوري ليدورا في راسي كل الماضي غير البعيد و ما جره من مآسي لا تشعرها بعد..
أصبحت أقوم بدور إلام.. اليوم أول نقطة لخوض التجربة و على يد أختي غيداء, و كيف لا أكون أمها ؟؟؟
فـ أنا آختها من يطبطب عليها ويحملها فوق ذراعي إذا تألمت ! ..
و من يطعمها حتى في اشد الليالي قسوة و وحشه ! ..
و من يضعها بحجري الحاني ! ..
و يضمها بغمرة من الحب ! ..

----------


## لحن الخلود

كيف لا أكون ؟؟؟؟
على أية حال لأوقت لأتكلم في موضع رهف أو عمي و عائلته أو ما تحمله حياتي المستقبلية مع غيداء فالتعب آخذا مني مآخذ..
أو حتى من احتل جزء من تفكيري لأمور كثيرة سأخبركم بها لاحقا..
ألقيت بجسدي المتعب على السرير لأنام بكل عمق متخطية أول المصاعب وليست المصائب.. 
< 
> 
< 
مرت ستة أشهر على مكوثنا في بيتنا الآخر و ما هو إلا بيت عمي سالم الوحيد الذي ابدأ الاستعداد لان يضمنا إلى عائلته..
ست أشهر أكملت فيها زوجة عمي سلمى شهرها التاسع و الجميع يترقب الحدث بفرح و سعادة, الجميع تلوح عليه بشائر الفرح الغامرة على ما هو جديد, إلا تلاحظون لم يحدث ذالك عندما أنجبت أمي غيداء الوجوم حلى على البيت قبل ولادتها وبعد اللحظة الأولى لها على الحياة, مني أنا رنا و من أختي البعيدة وئام و رهف و حتى أمي الغالية المتوفاة..
و يبدو انه الجميع قد اجمعا على أمنية و حيدة و كما سلمى ترغب آن يكون المولود الجديد بنتً !
كل شيئا مكتوب عند الله ..
و الحمد لله على كل نعمة..
حانت اللحظة لتزغرد القلوب فرحا و محبة !
حانت اللحظة لاستقبال أعظم المعجزات جمالا و رحمة !
في اللحظات الأشد آلاما و شوقا لسماع أول صيحة تنطلق من صوت نهب لسماعه !
و ما أحلها من للحظات !!
بعد منتصف الليل الساعة الثانية فجرا..
فيما كنت أغط في نوما عميق سمعت طرقا على باب غرفتي لينفتح الباب بعدها مباشره, تبينت الواقف كانت سلمى ببطنها المنتفخ باديا عليه التعب الشديد..
قالت مباشرة
" أوشك على الولادة "
سؤال في غير محله
" و ماذا نفعل الآن "
قالت و هي تتلوى على نفسها بألم
" نقوم برحلة عند البحر.. ما رأيك
إلى المستشفى .. رنا "
كنت سأضحك من جواب سلمى لكني تمالكت نفسي.. 
قلت أخيرا
" هل عاد عمي ؟ "
قالت بتشتت
" لم يعد.. لن يعود إلا بعد أيام "
ثم تابعت 
" و لان ينتظرهُ المولود حتى يعود "
قلت لها
" إذا ! "
تعضض على شفتيها بألم شديد, قالت
" اتصلي.. ب كريم.. بسرعة ! "
قلت مندهشة
" إنا "
قلت سلمى 
" آه .. رنا بسرعة.. لم اعد احتمل "
قلت متوترة لاضطراري لان احدث رجل على الهاتف ومن كريم !
" لا اعرف الرقم "
قالت و هي تشير إلى المنضدة 
" موضوعا بجانب الهاتف بسرعة رنا "

----------


## لحن الخلود

و بعد وقت قليل كنا في المستشفى مع سلمى أنا و المدعو كريم...
؛؛؛؛؛؛؛
تلقيت اتصال الساعة الثانية و النص فجرا..
من آخر شخص توقعت آن اسمع صوته..
بصعوبة ظهرت الكلمة الدارجة عند رفع سماعة الهاتف
" ا لو ... "
" هل لك أن تأتي ؟ "
أعقبها صمت لكن لثواني معدودة..
سألت
" أنت رنا ! .. هل هذه أنت رنا ؟ "
لا اعرف الفرق بين الجملتين فهما نفس المعنى.. 
لم تجب على سؤالي بل قالت 
" سلمى توشك على الولادة ! و عمي ..."
قاطعتها
" سأحضر حالا "
نهضت بسرعة و مشاعر مختلفة تتضارب في مخيلتي..
احدها سماعي صوت رنا تطلب من المجيء و نبرة الخجل وهي تطلب ذالك..
و الآخر خوفي على شقيقتي الوحيدة 

بعد ربع ساعة..
قلت موجها كلامي إلى رهف
" لا تفتحي الباب إلى احد حتى تسمعي من يكون "
قالت رهف ناعسة
" حسنا "
سلمى , قالت
" انتبهي للتوأمين في حال استيقظا ! "
بعدها جاء صوت رنا مبحوحا
" و غيدا ! "
رفعت رأسها تنظر نحوي لكنها أشاحت ببصرها إلى رهف لتتابع باضطراب
" أخاف آن يغلبك النوم ! انتبهي ! "
" سأنم لكن سابقي الباب مفتوحا فغداً لدي مدرسة "

بعد ساعة ونص ..
الحمد لله تم كل شي بخير, أنجبت أختي طفلة جميلة..
اطمأننا عليها و على المولودة حديثا و سلمى بحاجة لراحة فل حاجة لبقائنا حتى وجود رنا..
قلت و أنا ممسك بيدا سلمى
" يجب آن أعود الآن ثامر نائم لوحده و لا يعلم بخروجي سأعود سريعاً "
حركة رأسها بتعب
" اهتمي بالأولاد رنا "
قالت رنا بعطف
" لا تهتمي ابقي هادئة ! "
خرجنا من الغرفة التي تنام فيها سلمى و من المستشفي و رنا تسير خلفي بصمت حتى ركبنا السيارة متخذة هي المقعد الخلفي ورائي مباشرة.. 
بقي الصمت رفيقنا و السماء لا تزال مظلمة و الجو صافا غير من تنفس يصدر من الجالسة خلفي خافضة رأسها قليلا..
أوقفت السيارة و همت بنزول منها.. 
أخرجت راسي من زجاج نافذة الباب الأمامي
" سأوصلك انتظري !"

اقتربت منها

----------


## لحن الخلود

" سأطمئن من دخولك البيت "
لم تعقب فقط أخفضت بصرها و تابعت سيرها على عتبات البيت ..فتحت حقيبتها تخرج منها المفتاح و ما آن أخرجته وقربته في ثقب الباب حتى سقطا منها..
انحنت لالتقاطه من على الأرض بقرب الباب و التوتر جلي على وجهها و في حركة يدها و المفتاح يسبح بين أصابعها..
فتحت الباب و المكان معتم , و بدون شعورا مني مددت يدي إلى الداخل حتى لامست يدي مكبس الأضواء الصفراء..
و إبرهن أنها كانت ترتجف .. لم اقصد إخافتها فقط أشعلت النور في المكان ..
منذ آن التقيت بها في بيتهم في المدينة الآخر و تكليفي بحملهم إلى هنا لانشغال زوج أختي سالم بإعماله خارج المدينة, و أيضا لعلاقته القوية بي , و إلا لما أوزع هذه المهمة لي وان يضع بين يداي أمانه يجب 
إيصالها سالمه..
رنا و ما تحمله في شخصيتها من أمور مختلفة ..
فهي أمراء تتحمل المسئولية و تتحمل عائلة بأكملها تستطيع إن تعطي بكل ما لديها..
لكن سرعا ما تصبح شرسة بنظراتها إذا لم تعجبها كلمة حتى لو لم تكن بقصد و من أول يوم رايتها فيه.. 
" بودي البقاء "
عندما رأيتها تفتح عيناها بدهشة و علامات الغضب تظهر على محياها 
أكملت
" لان سالم غير موجود معكم .. وانتم دون رجل الآن.. و ثامر لوحده "
ما أزعجني قولها
" معتادةُ على ذالك فلا تقلق نفسك "
قلت و أنا أستدير
" أغلقي الباب خلفك جيدا ! "
لم أتابع سيري إلا عندما سمعت صوت قفل الباب و ركبت السيارة في مقعدي الأمامي .. 
رنا .. لم يتبقى الكثير....
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~

----------


## آهات عاشقه

ياااااااااااااااااي 


روووووووووووووعه ونااااااااااااااااااسه 


ان شاء الله كريم يخطبها ويعيشها بالفرح الي انحرمت منه 


تسلمي يالغاليه لحن الخلود والله يعطيش الف عافيه 


دمتي لنا

----------


## لحن الخلود

الجزء العاشر 

جزء من الماضي يعود محمل بوعود طوت مع صفحات معلقة على جدار يقارب على الوقوع و نثر كل ذكريات الماضي راسم اكبر علامة لمن لم يعشه يوما أنها قصة..
بيت قديما أصبح بدوننا مهجور..
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ 
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
مختبئة بين الشر اشف و محتضنة الوسائد لتمدني بالدفء في شتاء برده قارص..
و مغمضة عيناي و سارحة في قوقعة تردد في داخلها اسم واحد و وحيد..
كريم...
أصاب بالخجل من مجرد ذكره اسمه حتى مع نفسي.. 
فالإحساس في داخلي ينبع كما مراهقة في السادسة عشر من عمرها تحلم بان تكون أول من يدق قلب شخص ما..
هذه الليلة بدوت كريشة طائر تحلق عاليا تتمايل بجانبية لتقع بين حناياه..
حينما طلبة مني سلمى الاتصال بأخيها كريم, كنت سأرفض و لكن الوضع لا ينتظر تأجيل أو تفكير, فهناك مولود سيظهر على ا لحياة..
رفعت السماعة بتردد لتعبث أصابعي بأزرار الهاتف لأضغط الأرقم بعشوائية, اعت ضغطها مرتين متتاليتين حتى المرة الثالثة لترفع من الطرف الآخر.. 
لثواني رآه لي أغلقها بعد سماعي صوت كريم غالبا عليه النوم..
اندهشت بعد صمته و تميزه صوتي و بسرعة..
يمكن للمرات القليل التي ارفع فيها سماعة الهاتف إذا كانت زوجتي عمي مشغولة أو إذا كان البيت خاليا من أي احد..
و ها هي الظرف تجبرني على الركوب من جديد في سيارته ..
و لوحدنا..

----------


## لحن الخلود

من خلال المرآة استرقت النظر و جلت ببصري على وجهه فرأيت سواد عينيه و ملامحه الحادة المحفورة بين غمازتين محتلة مساحه على وجنتيه بكبرياء..
( سأوصلك انتظري )
قال كريم و أنا أهم بركوب أول عتبه..
وقفت ملتصقة مكاني لثواني ثم تابعت صعود عاتبات البيت دون آن التفت إلى الوراء,
المفتاح في يداي اشعر به ياهتز لهول ارتجافي لأصوب بصري لجزء من الثانية على وجهة كريم ,
لتصدر مني رعشة جعلت المفتاح يسقط من بين أصابعي !
لآني عندما استدرت كان مستندا على الحائط قرب الباب و واضعا احد يديه في جيب بنطا له و اليد الآخر تحاول اخذ مكانه في الجيب الآخر و الابتسامة القاتلة احتلت مساحة من وجهه المستدير !
التقط المفتاح حيث وقع و محاولة تمالك نفسي ! 
لأخطو خطوة أولى في الظلام و ليتسلل الضوء من الخارج من قمر هب لتوديع آخر للحظات الليل ..
صدرت مني شهقة فزع ارتعشت بها إطرافي عندما آمال بجسده إلى الداخل !!
هل جن ؟؟
هل يعتقد أني اسمح له بالبقاء ؟ !
لكن كل الأفكار وقعت أرضا هاربة بخجل لتفكيري الطفو لي لينتشر الضوء بعدها ..
متى سأتوقف عن إبداء التفكير السيئ ؟؟
لا اعتقد ذالك !!
لقد أغاظني بقوله 
(أغلقي الباب خلفك جيدا !)
هل يحسبني طفلة صغيرة لا تستطيع تحمل المسئولية و بحاجة إلى نصائحه ؟!
ثم استدار مغلقا الباب خلفه, تاركا إياي في حيرتي..
لأغلق بدوري الحديث عنه مؤقتا فقط ..
نسيت آمرا مهما جدا.. 
أنجبت زوجة عمي سلمى بنت جميلة بل رائعة الجمال اسمها رائدة..
بذالك تحققت أمنيت الجميع وحلت البنت الوحيدة إلى عمي سالم..
في المساء اليوم التالي عاد عمي و كم كانت فرحته كبيرة و أنا أزف إليه بشر قدوم طفلته, أسرع بعدها إلى زوجته في المستشفى..

في صباح اليوم التالي
كنا ننتظر قدوم عمي و زوجته و الطفلة الصغيرة رائدة فهي أصبحت شخص مهم و متلهفين إلى روايته..
و حتى التوأمين لم يكفا عن طرح الأسئلة عن الصغيرة..
" هل اشترت أمي طفلة صغيرة من السوبر ماركت ؟ 
" هل هي جميلة ؟ "
" هل ستلعب معنا ؟ "
" هل ستنام مع أمي ؟ أنا أيضا سأنم معها ! "
" هل أصابعها صغيرة مثل غيداء ؟ "
و الكثير من الأسئلة و طرح الاقتراحات من اجل الصغيرة رائدة !
و بدخول رائدة على حياتنا محمولة بين يدا عمي تقافزا كلا من هادي و فادي و حامد و حتى غيداء فهي تعي قليل مما حولها..
متلهفين للنظر إليها و حملها..
أصبح البيت بعدها مسرحا للعب و اللهو و مصدرا للإزعاج بوجود الطفلة الجديدة رائدة..
و الشجار الدائم على من يحمل الصغيرة !
" أمي لم احملها , ضعيها هنا ! "
" كل أنا من سيحملها ! "
" بل أنا "
ليبدأ البكاء في كل مرة يتنازع الجميع على حملها حامد و هادي و فادي..
في الأيام جاء كريم و معه ثامر..
قال كريم يحدث سلمى
" أصرا على آن يأتي و بعد إلحاحا منه على مرافقتي أخذته معي.. أردا آن يجلس مع الجميلة "
قال كلمته الأخيرة و هو ينظر نحوي لأخفض بصري إلى الأسفل إلى ابعد نقطة ..

----------


## لحن الخلود

قالت سلمى و هي تحمل ابنتها
" لكن الجميلة لا تكف عن البكاء "
قال ثامر قاطع كلام سلمى و بعفويه
" لا اقصد رائدة بل غيداء "
وتابع
" شقيقة رنا "
قالت سلمى بحنق
" يا لك من آخ "
تدخل كريم
" آريتي لا يكف عن إلحاحه على رأيت غيداء "
ثم تابع بسخرية
" شقيقة رنا "
في كل كلمه كان بنظر إلى ناحيتي, و أنا اخفض بصري أكثر و أكثر..
هنا شعرت بأنه رقبتي ستكسر من طأطأته بسبب كريم و تعليقاته الساخرة..
" ثامر انتبه على الجميلة "
قال ثامر مبتسما
" الجميلة.. لا عليك سأبقى حارسا لها "
ضحكت من كلام ثامر ثم قلت
" فتى مشاكس "
وجه كلامه إلي ما أطرني إلى رفع راسي
" أين هي ؟ "
قلت 
" من ؟ "
قال كريم غامز بأحد عينيه و الابتسامة تشع من وجنتيه
" يقصد الجميلة ! "
توقف نبضي و الهواء عن الاندفاع إلى داخل رئتاي و وجهي زاد اشتعاله ما بين غضب و خجل حتى بدا كلامي مبعثرا و معلثم
" ا .. إنها .. الآن .. هي.. نائمة.. "
" سأفتح الباب بهدوء.. لن اصدر صوت "
و اختفى من أمامي كما اختفى كريم..
خلال هذه الفترة أي منذ أنجبت سلمى صغيرتها كانت يتردد على البيت أناس كثيرون بعضهم من أقاربنا و آخرين أقارب إلى زوجة عمي سلمى و أصدقائها واحدة فقط لم ارتح لها, فلم أرى في حياتي أمراء مثلها نفاقا وعجرفة و غرورا ابغض ما رأيت في حياتي و ما سأرى تقابلكم بضحكه رنانة خلفه الكثير من الكذب و الزيف !
و في كثير من الأوقات اسمعها تتحدث عن عنا مع سلمى ..
و في إحدى المرات, الأمر تعد الحديث العابر بل تطرق إلى وجودنا في بيت عمي و احتلالنا البيت و ابعدا عائلتها تقصد بذالك سلمى و خصوص وجودي أنا يمنع كريم من اخذ حريته في البيت..
في بعض الأحيان رد سلمى يطمئن و في أحيانا أخرى لا يدعو إلى الاطمئنان أو النوم الهادئ..
و اكتشفت السبب لاحقا..
المدعوة فائزة تهيم حب بي كريم و تسعى إلى الزواج منه..
كلامها ينشر السم في الجسم و يصعب القضاء عليه
تنظر لي بتعالي, قالت فائزة
" أهلا بك رنا, لماذا لا تجلسين معنا , أو أنت من الأشخاص الذي يبغضون الجلوس مع الآخرين ؟ "
إذا تعلن الحرب , 
تريد إن تظهرني ابغض الآخرين و لا أحب أحدا و إمام زوجة عمي..
قلت بغضب مكبوت
" أبدا.. لا ابغض الآخرين.. فقط اختار الذين اجلس معهم " 
و تعددت المواقف بيني و بينها فهي تتعمد إذلالي و بطريقه هادئة و بابتسامه خبيثة تعتلي وجهها..
حتى زرعت أول خلاف بيني و بين زوجة عمي و لولا طيبت سلمى لتفاقم الوضع إلى الحد الذي لا يمكن السيطرة عليه..
في يوم ما جاءت لزيارته كما هي معتادة إذا كان عمي غائب عن البيت جاءت سلمى طارقة بابي

----------


## لحن الخلود

تكلمت سلمى بدون أي مقدمات
" فائزة تشعر بالخجل من مجيئه لأنها تشعر بأنكِ لا ترغبين في رويتها.."
قلت بعدم اهتمام
" و ما شأني بها "
قالت سلمى بعصبية 
" أنها صديقتي المقربة و من عدة سنوات إما أنتي .. "
لم تكمل بدت مترددة و متعلثمه
أكملت بدلا عنها
" لا نعني لكي شيء .. و نعيق حريتك "
ندمت على قولي و ما فائدة الندم
قالت غاضبة
" لم أتوقع جواب كهذا اقلها الاحترام لاستضافتي لكم في بيتي "
لم أرد آن أشعل فتيل الشجار و لم اجب بغير
" اعلم ذالك .. سامحيني على إغفالي الآمر "
خرجت من غرفتي دون آن تهتم لقولي وذلك بسبب الخبيثة زياراتها إلى سلمى قد زادة و أصبحت تلازمها كالظل.. 

كانت هناك يوما حيث كنا..
اليوم و حيث كان الأمس و إلى بقايا ذكره جرداء من الماضي..
طرق الباب طرق سريع ليفتح بعدها ويظهر من خلفه ابن عمي حامد مندفع إلى الداخل ويقترب مني قبل آن أعي ماذا يحدث 
امسك يداي و حثني على المشي بسرعة إلى حيث كان الجميع مجتمع وقفت مكاني و أجيل ببصري من عمي الجالس على المقعد و بارتياح و زوجة عمي سلمى و التأثر ظاهر على وجهها و حتى التوأمين و الصغير 
الحبيبة ذو العام و النصف متعلقة بقدم رهف ..
إما رهف.. 
رهف تمسك بقرص الهاتف و تتحدث باكيه و شيئا من الفرح يتخلل بكاها
" نعم.. أكملت دراستي.. بقي عام واحد "
" و أنت سعيدة ! "
" اشتقت لكي وئام ! "
!
!
قلت بصوت عالي
" وئام !!!! "
" شقيقتي وئام !! "
بعده لم انتظر أجابه من احد أسرعت نحوى الهاتف و أمسكت بقرص الهاتف ما بين أصابع رهف وهي تحاول إمساكه لتكمل كلامه
" ها هي رن.. "
لم تكلم لان القرص الهاتف أصبح بيدي و يلامس إذني محاولة اخترقه 
حتى استطيع السماع جيدا..
" وئام "
" رنا أهذه أنت رنا "
قلت و أنا أوشك على البكاء من فرط فرحي و سعادتي لسماعي صوت أختي بعد عاما و النصف 
" و من ستكون غيري ! " 
أمطرتني بوابل من الأسئلة و أنا أجيب
" ا انتم سعداء في بيت عمي "
" كيف هم "
" اشعر بالشوق لرويتكم "
" لما لم تتصلي من قبل ؟ كيف تنتظرين عام ونص حتى تفكري بذالك ! "
قالت بحزن 
" كنا خارج المدينة طوال هذه المدة و لم نعد إلى من شهرين , و رقم هاتف بيت عمي لا اعرفه ! "

----------


## لحن الخلود

قلت مستفهمة
" كيف حصلتي عليه "
قالت موضحه 
" من عمي "
قالت و أنا ارفع بصري نحو عمي الجالس حيث كان
" من ؟ "
قالت 
" عمي سالم , جاء منذ عدة أشهر إلى بيت أم باسم و أعطاهم رقم 
الهاتف "
" لكني جربت الاتصال و لم يرد احد "
" كانت مصادفه توافقت حضورهم و كم فرحت لذالك " 
أرت الاطمئنان عليها, قلت
" وئام كيف آنت و.. و باسم "
بدا صوته يشوبه الحزن
" رنا .. هل سامحتني حقا ؟
لم تجب على سؤالي بل سألتني
قلت بحيرة
" على ماذا ؟ "
قالت بضياع
" على خذلاني.. على كل شيء "
" الآمر انتهي .. آنت سعيدة ؟ "
هنا لم تجب بل قالت
" خفت آن يكون مصيري كمصير آمي ؟ "
قلت بهلع
" ماذا حدث ؟ "
لمحت الجميع ينظر نحوي باهتمام 
قالت بندم صادق
" لم يحدث حمل إلى الآن.. اهو عقابا على ما فعلت ! "
ماذا أجيبها . اخبروني انتم ماذا ؟ أواسيها بتجربة عشنا مرارتها.. 
معنا وتجربة خوف عشاها ولدنا قبل آن نولد..
" لا تيأسي , رحمة الله واسعة على عبادة , لا تقلقي نفسك بما لا يدا لكي في تغيره "
أغلقت الهاتف و حالي متعلق بصوت وئام حيث للحظات الماضي بقت محفورة في بيتنا القديم..
اقتربت بجانب عمي سالم لأنحني إمامه مقبلة جبينه بشكر و امتننا 
" لن أنسى معروفك ما حييت "
مجتمعينا حول مائدة الطعام نتناول العشاء هذه أول مرة نكون جميعا دون تكليف في أكثر الزيارات لكريم نغلق بابا المطبخ أنا ورهف و لا نخرج حتى يغادر هذه المرء إصر هو على بقاء و تحت إلحاح ثامر بقينا 
و اعتراض عمي في أول الآمر في النهاية استسلم و قبل أن نجلس معهم جميعا..
لم ا آكل الكثير اشعر بنظراته موجها ناحيتي
" سأخبركم أمرا ! "
التفت الجميع إليه, 
" لقد حصلت على فرصة عمل ممتازة "
قلت سلمى و هي تطبق على يد كريم
" خبر يستحق هذا العشاء "
قال عمي 
" و عملك الحالي "
قال
" استقلت "
قال ثامر
" و هناك خبر آخر, لم يخبرك عنه "
قالت سلمى

----------


## لحن الخلود

" لا تقل قررت الزواج "
ضحكاته جلجلت المكان حتى ضحك معه الجميع
قال
" كنت أتمنى ذالك "
قالت سلمى متلهفة
" هي تكلم أثرة فضولي "
" سأعمل خارج البلاد .. و سأنتقل إلى هناك "
أطلق الخبر و عم السكون بعدها حتى من أصوات الملاعق المرتطمة بالإطباق..
أخفضت الشوكة من يدي و الصدمة ظهرت جليه على وجهي..
يسافر يالا السخرية هل هزأت بنفسي آن تصورت ... 
تصورتي ماذا رنا .. ماذا تخيل عقلك المجنون !
هناك دمعه وحيدة توشك على السقوط..
تكلمت سلمى بعد صمت
" فاجأتني , و ثامر ؟ "
" سيكون معي سجلته في المدرسة الإعدادية قريبه من البيت الذي استأجرته "
عمي بهدوء المعتاد, قال
" اتخذت قرارك إذا, يوفقك الله "
ثم نهضت يصافح كريم و ثامر أيضا..
اضطررت إلى البقاء حتى لا يشعر احد بما يشتعل في داخلي و تمنيت خروجهم سريعا لدي رغبه شديدة في البكاء..
بكيت تلك الليلة كما لم ابكي من قبل,
بكيت حظي العاثر و على أحلامي التي بنيت خلال قرابة العامين و تهدمت في لحظة واحدة..
بكيت كما لم ابكي يوم فقدت أبي ..
بكيت أكثر من يوم بقينا بدون أماً تضمنا إلى صدرها بحنان..
الليلة فقط تذكرت بيتنا و غرفتي و سريري و سادتي القديمة و ما تحمله من دموع لم تجف بعد , 
كم أتمنى العود حيث ما كنا و لم أرى يوما كريم !!
بعد يومان جاء كريم عل غير موعد و فتحت الباب بنفسي.. 
و تمنيت لو بقيت في غرفتي وان لا أقف إمامه الآن..
استدرت سريعا, فانه لا أريد رواية وجهه و ابتسامته ثانيتا..
" رنا "
أكملت طريقي غير عاباه بنداء ودخلت المطبخ و أغلقت الباب خلفي سلمى كانت تتطعم ابنتها رائدة.. 
قالت و هي تنظر إلى الباب المغلق
" لما أغلقت الباب ؟ "
" أخاك هنا "
" من ثامر؟ "
" كلا الآخر "
قالت و إحدى حاجبيه مرفوع بتعجب 
" كريم ! "
ووضعت ابنتها على الأرض و خرجت من المطبخ و سمعت صوت كريم يتكلم معها.. 
بعد دقائق سمعت صوت الباب يفتح و توقعت آن تكون سلمى ..

كان كريم..

دخل وجعل الباب نصف مفتوحا و تقدم بالتجاء الطاولة الصغيرة الموضوعة في وسط المطبخ..
وقفت بسرعة و في نيتي الخروج من أي مكان يكون هو فيه..
تكلم بسرعة و بصوت خافت
" رنا .. لا تهربي .. جئت لأتكلم معك لأوقت لدي"
قلت بحنق
" لا أريد التكلم معك "
قال 
" دقائق لا تضرك في شيء أرجوكِ "
لم يستطع قول أكثر من خمس كلمات فصوت سير احدهم يقترب من الباب..
بصوته الهامس و غمازتيه الاثنتين, قال 
" انتظريني رنا.. حتى أعود .. فقط انتظريني "
بعدها فتح باب المطبخ و التفت بخوف إلى الواقف خلفه..
[FONT='Times New Roman','serif']~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~[/font]

----------


## آهات عاشقه

وي حسبت بيروح عنها 


بس الحمد لله انه يحبها 


والله يوفقههم يارب ياكريم 


تسلمي يالغاليه 

دمتي لنا

----------


## لحن الخلود

الجزء الحادي عشر

عواصف هوجاء مندفعة محطمة كل شيء..
الآمل.. عندما يصبو بخيبة..
الشوق.. عندما يحن للمحب..
الحب.. عندما يسقى كروي العطشان..
و اخيرا000000
الموت.. عندما يأخذ من نهيم بهم حبا و شغفا..
و هنا تبدءا أولى العواصف..
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ 
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
بعد إعلان كريم رحيله إلى مدينة أخرى للعمل و اصطحاب ثامر معه.. 
الوحشة اكتنفت على حياتي و سارت على عكس ما بدا إنها ستبدى.. 
فلم أكن أنا ضمن مخططة الذي رسمه له و إلى شقيقة الأصغر ثامر..
و إني آمرا مؤجل إلى حين و من كلامه آخر مرة التقينا فيه و ما جنا على هذا اللقاء من موقف لا احسد عليه آبدا..
بعد يومان من الليلة التي اخبرنا فيها قراره بالانتقال جاء كريم فجاءه و أنا من فتح له الباب.. 
لم استطع الوقوف و النظر إليه .. يومان عشت فيهم الألم الذي كان يسيطر على حياتي قبل أن ائتي إلى بيت عمي..
شعرت خلالهم بأن الحياة قد أقفلت أبوابها في وجهي مرة أخرى..
لأستدير مسرعه إلى أي مكان المهم أن لا يكون كريم فيه..
حاول التحدث معي لكني لم أداع الفرصة له سوى النطق باسمي !
"رنا ! "
و رغم نداء لم يمنع قدمي من الاستمرار في المشي قدماً..
و لم أجد مكانا افر إليه غير باب المطبخ المفتوح و كانت سلمى مع ابنتها رائدة تلتهم الطعام.. دخلت مسرعه و أغلقت الباب خلفي..
رفعت سلمى رأسها تسال
" ما بالك تلهثين و كأنك في حلبة سباق "
" أخاك هنا "
" من ثامر؟ "
قلت و أنا أغمض عيني بغضب مكبوت 
" كلا الآخر "
" كريم "
قالت و هي تنظر إلى الباب المغلق
" لما أغلقت الباب "
" لم أكن ارتدي الحجاب جيداً "
قلت كاذبة و أنا اعدل حجابي على راسي
وضعت ابنتها على الأرض و خرجت من المطبخ ليصلني صوتهم حيث أنا أموت حزن و ألاما.. 
بعد دقائق خفضت الأصوات بحيث لم اسمع شيئاً فسمعت صوت الباب يفتح و توقعت آن تكون سلمى..
لكنه كان كريم..
دخل وجعل الباب نصف مفتوحا و تقدم بالتجاء الطاولة الصغيرة الموضوعة في وسط المطبخ..
وقفت بسرعة و في نيتي الخروج من أي مكان يكون هو فيه..
تكلم بسرعة و بصوت خافت

----------


## لحن الخلود

" رنا .. لا تهربي .. جئت لأتكلم معك لأوقت لدي"
قلت بحنق
" لا أريد التكلم معك "
قال برجاء
" دقائق لا تضرك في شيء أرجوكِ "
قال وهو يقترب أكثر و أكثر و لا يفصلني عنه سوى عدة بوصات
" رنا "
لم يستطع قول أكثر من خمس كلمات فصوت سير احدهم يقترب من الباب قد عجل من الآمر..
بل كان الباب يفتح معلنا عن القادم..
بصوته الهامس و غماز تيه الاثنتين, قال 
" انتظريني رنا.. حتى أعود .. فقط انتظريني "
لم يتسنى لي الوقت لي للفرح أو الحزن على طلبه بان انتظره ! 
لأنه بعدها فتح باب المطبخ و تجمدت معها أنفاسي عندما لمحت وجهه عمي يشرف على الداخل..
و التفت بخوف إلى كريم ثم إلى وجه عمي و لم استطع رفع عيني و النظر إلى تلك العينين التي تتقدا شرا.. 
أي مواقف لا احسد عليه و بسببك أنت ... كريم ...
من شدة خوفي لا استطيع وصف الكثير مما رايته في وجه عمي..
فصوت عمي خرجا مرتديا الجد و الصرامة, و مكبلا بثبات أعادا تدفق الدماء إلى وجهي المبيض خوفا و رهبه..
صوت عمي و بكلمتين تلفظ بهما اقشعرا جسدي اجمع من الخجل و الخوف..
" الآن تذهبي !!"
و حيث كان واقفا مد يده إلى الباب ليفتح المتبقي منه مادا يده بطولها إلى الخارج و بحركة من رأسه لم تدعي لي أي مجال للانتظار أكثر..
و هربت من الشرار المندفع من عمي ,لا اعرف ماذا قادني إلى غرفة رهف حيث كان الصغار يلعبون, غيداء و التوأمين فادي و هادي.. رفع الثلاثة رؤؤسهم و على وجوههم الصغيرة الدهشة.. تقدمت منهم مسرعه, حملت الصغيرة غيداء و احتضنتها بكل قوة, احمد الله حتى غيداء شعرت بخوفي فقد ضمتني بحنان, لكنها تراجعت بعدها تريد إكمال لعبها..
أبقيت نفسي حبيسة مع الصغار لكن عقلي يكاد ينفجر من الغضب من كريم لما وضعني فيه من إحراج, عمي الآن ؟
سؤال غبي.. ماذا سيقول؟؟ بل ماذا سيفعل ؟؟
بعد ساعة رجعت رهف من المدرسة هي أيضا تعجبت لوجودي في غرفتها !
لم يتسنى لها طرح أي سؤال كعادتها لأني عمي جاء أخيرا و بنفسه و وجهه لا يطمئنا خيرا..
قال موجها كلامه إلى رهف
" رهف اخرجي قليلا !! "
قالت ببلاهة
" أنا ؟؟ "
قال عمي ببغض
" بطبع أنتي ! "
بعد خروج رهف و التوأمين أيضا وجها كلامه مباشر و بدون أي مقدمات تذكر..
فصوت عمي المزمجر و مع كل كلمة تخرج مهددة.. أفزعت أصغر عرق في جسدي يسير فيه الدم..
" لا أريد ما حدث اليوم أن يتكرر! "
قلت متلعثمة و مرتبكة
" لكن.. أنا.. لم.. "
قال بغضب
" لا أريد نقاشاً "
قلت في محاوله يائسة لتكلم
" لم يحدث ما.. "
صرخ مزمجرا و بكل قسوة
" قلت لا نقاش في هذا الآمر.. و لا أريد فتح الموضوع مجددا "
الجم لساني مع جبروت عمي و تعنته..
فيكفيني ما ذقته من مرارة..
أي جريمة فادحة قد ارتكبتها لأصبح كالمذنب الذي لا يغتفر له..

----------


## لحن الخلود

بسببك يا كريم بني أول حاجز بيني و بين عمي و أنا من وقع في شركه 
عمي سالم أصبح شديد العصبية و الغضب و خصوصا عند رؤيتي بعدها تجنبت البقاء معهم قدر الإمكان.. 
لم اعد أتحمل الوضع فعمي أولا و زوجته سلمى ثانيا, فزيارة و احده من الخبيثة فائزة تقلب الأمور من الأعلى إلى الأسفل و تصبح حياتي بعدها تكون فيها فائزة في ضيافة زوجة عمي, و أنا متأكدة آن الهدف من 
زيارتها إلى سلمى هو إغضابي و تفجير آخر خيطا من صبري و هذا ما حدث في خر مرة رايتها فيها ,
فهيا و في أكثر الزيارات تأتي لتبدأ التلميح المباشر عن ما كان بينها أو ما تحلم بهي نحو كريم و الانتهاء به أيضا, فخرجت الكلمات مني مندفعة فقط لجعل الخبيثة تموت غيظا..
استغليت غياب سلمى فقلت إلى فائزة و أنا أتنهد بوله
" أتمنى آن يعود كريم سريعا ليتم ما اتفقنا علية "
لو وصفة لكم وجه فائزة حينها لجف الحبر قبل آن يكتب أي كلمة, فقد علا وجهها الجمود و انقلب لونها إلى الأحمر الداكن و قارب وجهها على الانفجار لكثر ما ابتلعت من هواء في جوفها دونا إخراجه.. 
هكذا رددت الصاع صاعين وضربتها في الصميم, فلم أعد احتمل تلميحاتها و لا غرورها و تبجحها لمعرفتها العميقة بكريم ! 
هانا أعلنت الحرب و أوقت النار مشتعلة..
لان كريم لي, لي وحدي أو لا لأحد..
بعد تعليقي تركت فائزة تشتعل غضبا وحدها و لا أخفيكم من شدة احمرار وجهها شعرت بان شعر رأسها سيقف منتصبا من الغضب..
لم يدم انتصاري طويلا فزوجة عمي جاءت لي غاضبه بدورها لأن الخبيثة فائزة لم تنتظر وقتا لبث الكذب و الزور و إضافة الكثير على ما قلته لها, و الله اعلم أي كلام قد إضافته من جعبتها الحاقدة..
تجنبت نظراتهم جميعا و حتى أبنى عمي الأكبر حامد أره بين حينا و آخر ينظر إلي مفكرا, هو أيضا يفهم ما حولها على الرغم الصمت الدائم الذي قدر له .. و إلحاح رهف المستمر لمعرف ما يحدث و لما كان يصرخ و 
بصوت عالي في ذالك اليوم و في غرفتها و علي أنا بذات.. 
" رهف ليس لدي رغبة في الشرح و التوضيح "
رهف, قالت
" لأريد شرحاً فقط أشركيني في همك الذي يضيق بك و يجعلك تبكينا طوال الليل !! "
قلت و الدموع تنسكب على وجهي بدون توقف
" أنا كما الغريق مستند على قشه, ألن تبتسم الدنيا في وجهي, ألن أعيش مثل الآخرين ويكون لي من يطبطبا على كتفي عندما احزن و أتألم, اخبريني رهف أأبدو نحسا أطارد بهي نفس.. !! "
قالت رهف بحنان
" و أين ذهبت أنا ! "
قالت و أنا أحرك راسي و انتحب و ابكي كالفاقد في أول يوم له بدون حبيبة
" اقصد رجلا رهف رجلاً لي وحدي, رجلاً يحميني, رجلاً يضمني بشوق, رجلاً اشعر معه كأني ملكت الدنيا بأسرها ! "
قالت رهف باكية بحزن
" رنا.. أنا معك لا تعتبريني طفلة صغيرة تحب آن تلهو مع الصغار.. استطيع الاستماع إلى أختي ألكبره و ضمها إلى صدري كما تفعل هي تماما.. "
لم يدم الآمر طويلا لان رنا تعلقت بذراعي رهف و كل منهم تحتضن الأخرى بحب و حنان و خوف مما حدث و سيحدث.. 
*
*
بعد مرور تسعة أشهر و في ليلة رافقها القمر بدرا و هبات من الهواء تدخل خفية من تحت الباب جاء عمي سالم و هو مبتسم و يخرج من خلف يده شيئا ما لوحا به في وجه سلمى
" ماذا لديك ؟؟ "
" أنها رسالة من أخيك كريم "
سلمى, قالت
" رسالة ! ماذا جاء فيها "
قال عمي و هو يعطيها الرسالة
" لم افتحها فهي تخصك, أما أنا فقد أرسل لي أخرى "
أخذت الرسالة منه و بعد آن فتحتها وقرأتها صامته كانت تبتسم من حينا إلى أخر و الفرح و السرور ينبعث من وجهها..

----------


## لحن الخلود

شعرت بلهفة لمعرفة فحو الرسالة, 
بعدها تقدم حامد إلى أمه يشير إليها أن تقراها الرسالة بصوت عالي..
" تريدا آن اقرأها "
أشار برأسه بالإيجاب
" حسناً "
بعضاً ما جاء فيها..
,,,,,,,,,,,

تحية من القلب من ارض الغرباء إلى القلوب المحبة و الوجوه الحسنة وكلي شوقا لرؤيتكم..
نحن بكامل الصحة و العافية ينقصنا و جودنا معكم..
و عملي الجديد جيدا جدا, و مستقراً فيه..
أما عن ثامر يسألكم كيف حال الجميلة, ويرسل قبلاته لها وحدها..
و أنا أيضا ارغب جدا في رؤية الجميلة..
و لدي مفاجئة لكم, يمكن أن تحدث في أي لحظة..
و في النهاية أودعكم السلامة.. 
كريم..
فقط انتظريني 
,,,,,,,,,,,

انتظريني, هل قال انتظرني 
يكرر طلبه دائما بان انتظره, يقصدني أنا بكل تأكيد حاولت تمالك نفسي و آن لا يظهر على و وجهي الانفعال و الفرح لسماعي ما كتب في رسالته..
علق عمي على الرسالة وهو ينظر نحوي ليشيحا بنظره سريعا
" تبدو كما لو إنها رسالة حب, لا رسالة من أخ إلى شقيقته "
سلمى طوت الرسالة و دمعه معلقة على أهدابها من شدة فرحها
" الغربة من تفعل ذالك, سالم هل تغار من أخي ؟ "
قال عمي و هو ينظر إلي للحظة
" الغربة, أو أشياء آخر ! "
و من تكلم عن الغيرة "
لم تعلق سلمى فقط اكتفت بنظره إلى عمي..
بعدها بربع ساعة..
دق جرس الباب, نهض حامد لفتحه, و لحقه التوأمين..
ليصرخ إحدى التوأمين
" ثامر "
نهض الجميع للمفاجئة السارة, و لأكنها لم تكتمل لأنه جاء و حدة..
و ما آن دخل حتى أمطرته سلمى بالقبل و بعشرات الأسئلة
" أوه.. ثامر.. عزيزي "
" هل آنت بخير ؟ و كيف حال كريم ؟ لما لم يأتي معك ؟؟ "
" هل تأكلون جيدا ؟ هل انتم مرتاحون ؟ "
تدخل عمي قائلا
" سلمى ! على أين من أسئلتك يجب آن يجيب ! يكاد يختنق بين يديك أبعديه قليلا ! "
قالت سلمى بحزن
" لا تلمني يا سالم فهما أخواي الوحيدان و بعيدين عني و وحدهما, آلا 
تريدني آن اقلق ! "
قال موجها كلامه إلى ثامر
"هيا ثامر اجبها, و إلا لن تفك اسر يدك إلى يوم غد "
ضحك ثامر مظهرا أسنانه البيضاء
" لكني أريد يدي ! "
قالت سلمى بإصرار
" لن ادعها حتى تجيبني ! "

----------


## لحن الخلود

قال ثامر مستسلما
" نحن بخير "
حركة سلمى رأسها معترضة
" فقط ! "
عمي سالم لم يتمالك نفسها لينفجر ضاحكا من أعماق قلبه لتنفرج أساريره
"هههههههههههه , سلمى 
ثامر تحدث معها مفصلا و أنت أوجزت الحديثة كله بكلمتين , نحن بخير "
قالت سلمى 
" سالم ما بك هذه الليلة ؟ ! "
نعم عمي يبدو على غير عادته , أكثر ارتياح و أكثر مرحاً.. هل الرسالة التي أرسلها كريم إلى عمي هي السبب ؟؟ فل ننتظر و نرى !!
قال عمي
" فقط تذكرت آمرا, سأدعكم فقد تأخر الوقت, ثامر أهلا بك بيننا "
" ثامر لم تجبني ! "
قال متململاً
" قلت لكي نحن بخير "
قالت سلمى باعتراض
" قلت ذالك مسبقا , غير ذالك "
ثامر قال مفكراً
" اممممم كريم يرسل تحياته و خصوصا إلى الجميلة "
نبض قلبي نبض شوق لروايته يا ليته عاد مع ثامر و ينهي عذابي..
" كيف أتيت وحدك كل هذه المسافة ؟ "
قال ثامر وهو يمط شفتيه
" و هل تريني طفلا صغيرا يظل الطريق ! "
قالت سلمى و هي تطبع قبلة على خده
" ستظل في نظري صغيرا حتى لو كبرت "
قال
" أوصلني صديقا لكريم "
قالت مستفسرة
" و لما لم يأتي هو بنفسه !! "
" الشركة التي يعمل فيها رفضت أعطاه أجازه و هو لم يكمل العام على العمل معهم "
" و أنت ! "
" في عطلة صيفية و سأبقى بطولها هنا معكم "
قالت سلمى فرحة 
" هذا يسعدني, لكن تمنيت عودة كريم فانا مشتاقة إليه كثيرا "
حتى أنا تمنيت و ليت الأمنيات بيدي..
*
*
مرت العطلة الصيفية سريعا و ثامر أضاف على البيت مرحا و بهجة و لم نشعر بمرورها السريع..
عمى سالم هدئا قليلا من ناحيتي, و عادة كما كان قبلا حتى لو بقى بعض الجفاء..
و في إحدى الأيام قررنا القيام برحلة بحرية قبل بدا الدراسة و قبل رحيل ثامر مجددا, خرجنا منذ الصباح الباكر و لم نعد إلا في فجر اليوم التالي.. 
و كان يوماً لا ينسى فقد سعدا بهي الجميع..
و عند عودتنا الجميع كان غارقا في النوم متعبون من كثر اللعب عدا عمي الذي كان يقود السيارة و سلمى و أنا بطبع كنت اغو من حين إلى آخر..
عند وصولنا إلى البيت و في وسط الظلام وعلى أعلى العتبات و نور القمر تبينا ظل احدهم مستندا بجانب الحائط و يغط في النوم..
توقعتم من يكون هذا الجسد العريض و الوجه المبتسم حتى وهو نائم 
( اشعر بالشفقة عليه لما سيحدث له مستقبلا.. ترانيم )
توقعتم من يكون صاحب الغامزتين الساحرتين؟؟

----------


## لحن الخلود

انه المغترب في ارض الغرباء..
انه كريم !!
قال ثامر و هو يتثاءب
" انه كريم ! "
اقتربت سلمى من أخيها, قالت
" كريم انهض "
فتح عينيه ببط حتى تقينا من الواقف أمامه..
حركه أصابعه بين خصلات شعره
" جئتم, انتظرتكم طويلا "
لن اصف لكم الاستقبال و الترحيب و البكاء من سلمى لعودة كريم لأني حاولت جاهدة إخفاء الدموع من عيني فلم افلح ..
اقترب عمي محييا
" لم أتوقع عودتك ! منذ متى أنت هنا ؟ "
قال بتعب
" منذ الصباح و أنا قابع مكاني حتى تيبست عظامي "
قالت سلمى مشفقة
" أخي المسكين, ادخل حتى لا تصاب بزكام "
تقدم الجميع إلى الداخل و آن حاول كريم التخلف عنهم قليلاً التقت نظراتنا و ببسمة أخاذة قال هامساً
" اشتقت لكي "
طأطأت راسي بخجل ونبضات قلبي تتراقص بفرح..
بعد نصف ساعة..
كريم على إحدى المقاعد الكبيرة و بجانبه سلمى و عمي في مقعدا منفرد طبعا لم إجراء على الجلوس معهم خوفا من غضب عمي.. و لجت إلى النوم فهو السبيل الوحيد للبقاء مع الأحلام..
......
مرا عام كامل على رؤيتي رنا و في ليلتا قمرية جاء قمري حاملا البراءة و البسمة الخجولة .. كنت راغب جد في العودة إلى مدينتي الحبيبة و رأيت من أحب و لكن لم تمنحني الشركة التي اعمل فيع أي عطلة و تحملت الوحدة بدون أخي ثامر ثلاثة أشهر متتالية , أكملت العام على استلامي الو ضيفة لاستغلها و بدون تهاون و عند وصلي أفوجئ بخلو البيت و من أي احد لانتظر اليوم بطوله عند عتبت الباب.. و لم يهرب القمر و إلا قمري قد ظهر..
خمسة أيام هي كل ما لدي مرا منه ثلاثة و بقي يوم ونصف بالتحديد.. 
خلالها اتخذت قراري المؤجل...
" سلمى متى يعود سالم ؟؟ "
" الثامنة مساءً "
" حسناً "
اقبل الليل ببطء و انتظاري لسالم كطفل صغير وعد بلعبة جديدة في آخر الليل..الساعة التاسعة كنا مجتمعياً على مائدة الطعام
" سالم .. هلا أعطيتني بعض من وقتك لدي موضوعا أحادثك فيه "
قالت سلمى و هي تجمع الأطباق من على المائدة
" سأدعكم لوحدكم ! "
أمسكت سلمى من ذراعها
" ابقي, الموضوع يخصني, و الأفضل آن تستمعي لما سأقوله "
سالم, قال
" تكلم ! "
قلت 
" ليس على المائدة ! "
تدخلت سلمى
" الأمر خطير إلى هذه الدرجة !! "
قلت 
" لا تتعجلي "
نهضنا ثلاثتنا و ذهبنا إلى غرفة الضيوف, جلست سلمى على الكرسي الكبير و سالم معها إما أنا اتخذت المقعد المنفرد حتى لا شعر بالتوتر

----------


## لحن الخلود

" ها نحن جلسنا قل ما لديك "
استجمعت أشتات نفسي المبعثرة هنا و هناك ثم قلت
" سالم لان أزين الكلام, لأظهر نفسي مختلفا, فأنت تعرفني جيدا "
سالم و سلمى ينتظرا آن أكمل دون أن يصدر عن ملامحهم أي تغيير 
تابعت
" بودي.. اقصد أن أتقدم لخطبت ابنة أخيك رنا "
هتفت سلمى
" خبر مفرح لسوفا..
قاطعتها
" لا تتعجلي, لم انتهي بعد "
قال سالم 
" دعينا نستمع لها, ثم افعلي ما يحلو لكي "
أكملت
" كنت راغبا في المر و منذ التقيت بها أول مرة لكن انتم اعلم بظروفي كيف كانت و أين اسكن لا املك سوى بيت صغير جدا و لا يكفي لتكوين عائلة و مع وجود أخي الوحيد صعب الآمر و هذا ما جعلني ابحث عن 
فرصة عمل أفضل و في مكان بعيد "
قالت سلمى مستفهمة
" و ما المشكلة هذا لا يعيبك "
قال سالم مستاء
" سلمى لا تتسرعي , فهمت ما تعني, المطلوب "
قالت
" لدي يوم واحد لمعرفة الرد بعدها سأعود إلى وظيفتي "
قالت سلمى مستنكرة
" إلى الآن لم افهم ما المشكلة ؟ "
قلت أخيرا
" ستكون مجرد خطبة إلى آن يقدر لي الله العودة "
لذا الجميع بالصمت و أول من ابتدأ بالكلام كان سالم
" كريم لطالما اعتبرتك مثل أخي تماما, لكن الأمر ليس بيدي القرار بيد رنا لأنه مصيرها و هي من تقرر "
,,,,,,,,,,,,

بعد عام..
ثلاث سنوات و نحن نعيش في بيت عمي..
كبرت غيداء خلالها و قريبا ستكمل الرابع من عمرها..
أما رهف في السنة النهائية في المدرسة الثانوية..
و سأخبركم إحدى أمورها..
في خلال أيام الدراسة و بعد عودتها من المدرسة مباشرة جاءت رهف إلى غرفتي و على وجهها المئات من المشاعر المختلفة خجل, توتر, اضطراب و غيرها..
و كالعادة لاذت بالصمت, و كما هو متعارف أنا من سيسحب الكلام سحبا
" رهف.. اخرجي ما في جعبتك "
قالت رهف خجلة
" أنا ماذا سأقول ! "
قلت موضحة 
" أعرفك جيدا عندما يمتلئ عقلك بكلام تحاولين التكلم فيه "
قالت
" أنا !! "
قلت مصرة
" نعم آنت, هل يوجد احد سواكي معي الآن ؟ أم أتحدث إلى نفسي ؟ "
لم تتكلم اختلج في وجهها مشاعر مختلفة
قلت بإلحاح
" رهف استمع إليك "

----------


## لحن الخلود

قالت متلعثمة و حمرة الخجل اعتلت خدها
" صديقتي.. نهى.. أخبرتني.. اقصد.. تكلمت مــ "
كنت مستلقية على السرير و مع كلماتها المتقطعة رفعت رأسي لا نصت جيدا لما تقول..
" نهى ؟ مشكلة بينكم ! "
" لا "
" إذا "
قالت على استحياه
" ترغب بان.. اقصد.. إن أخاها سيتقدم لخطبتي "
لذت بالصمت صمت فجر الينبوع من ذكريات ضلت خامدة و لفترة طويلة..
مضى كل شيء بسرعة الخطبة و حتى الإعداد إلى الزواج المقرر الاحتفال به بمجرد انتهاء الاختبارات النهائية..
بدت رهف في ليلتها أجمل ما تكون زهرة في الثامنة عشر تتفتح على الحياة الجديدة بفرح و سعادة..
و من المفاجئات السارة ليكتمل الفرح في تلك الليلة هو حضور أختي العزيزة وئام و بطنها المنتفخ..
" لم أرد آن أفوت هذه المناسبة "
" تحملتي مشقت السفر و بطنك منتفخ هكذا "
قالت وئام بحنان
" انتم كل ما لدي في الدنيا رنا "
و كادا أن ينقلب الاحتفال إلى مناحة عندما احتضنت وئام رهف و كلا منهم تبكي لرؤية الأخرى..
و الحمد لله عدة الليلة على خير..
ليلتها جلسنا أنا و وئام نتذكر أيامنا الماضية و دموع الفرح تنسكب من حينا إلى آخر ..
( آه آه ذكريات الطفولة و الصبا لا يمكن آن تنسى )
" و كيف هو هذا الكريم ؟ اهو وسيم "
قلت على استحياه
" انه يأسر قلبي , و ازداد شوقا يوما بعد يوم ليته يعود ليستقر هنا ! "
قالت وئام 
" تذكرت "
فتحت حقيبتها و أخرجت منها كيس صغير مدته ناحيتي
ثم قالت 
" إعطاني إياها عمي قبل دخولي هنا, إنها لك "
ثم قربت الكيس من انفها, قالت
" أشم رائحة كريم بداخلة "
أسرعت بالتقاطه منها, وهي تقهقه ضحكاً
" لما أخفيته "
قالت بخبث 
" خفت أن تلتهي عني به و آن لا تنطقي بكلمة بعدها "
قالت و أن ادفع رأسها بيدي
" أنت كما كنتي أختي وئام "
قالت 
" هههههههههه أليس هكذا أفضل آن نكون كما نحن, سأدعك مع كريم 
و أنا مع ابني القادم , تصبحين على خير "

فتحت الكيس كان في داخلة رسالة و أوراق متناثرة حولها لوردة حمراء 
و راحة الزهر تفوح منه أخفيت راسي تحت الغطاء و نور خافت يصل الكلمات المكتوبة بخط كريم..
,,,,,,,,,,
رنا يا عطر إزهار الربيع..
سألتني مرة لما تقدمت لخطبتي الآن 
سأجيبك.. حتى استطيع النظر إلى عينك دون خوف..
و آن لا تقتليني بنظراتك العصبية كلما نظرت نحوك..
أخيرا رنا سأحملك بين ذراعي.. 
سأحضر خلال شهر..
عاشق الجميلة.. كريم

----------


## لحن الخلود

الجزء الثاني عشر 
و الأخير من سطور فارغة !

أتعبني البكاء .. 
أتعبني..
بكيت الأب فبعده أصبحت يتيمة..
و بكيت الأم فبعدها فقدت الصدر الحاني ..
و بكيت البيت و بعده فبعده أصبحت غريبة..
و أبكاني الحب و لا يدا لي في ذالك..
رنـــــــــــــــــا !!
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ 
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
ليلة البارحة نمت و الابتسامة تتراقص على محيا قلبي..
ففيها حدث أمور ثلاث لم يكن لي اسعدا منها..
في هذه الليلة زفت رهف عروسا متزينة بجمالها..
و شقيقتي وئام وبعدا فراق قرابة الأربع سنوات جاءت تشاركنا زفاف رهف..
و هي تنتظر مولودا و قريبا جدا..
استلمت رسالة من خطيبي كريم يخبرني بقدومه بعدا ثلاثين يوما ولتحديد موعد زواجنا..
بكلماته الرقيقة التي حوت صفحة بيضاء مزركشة تفوح منها رائحة 
عطره الأخاذ..
,,,,,,,,,,
رنا يا عطر إزهار الربيع..
سألتني مرة لما تقدمت لخطبتي الآن 
سأجيبك.. 
حتى استطيع النظر إلى عينك دون خوف..
و آن لا تقتليني بنظراتك العصبية كلما نظرت نحوك..
أخيرا رنا سأحملك بين ذراعي.. 
سأحضر خلال شهر..
عاشق الجميلة.. كريم
,,,,,,,,,,

نمت ليلتي محتضنا الرسالة و كلي شوق لرؤية كريم..

في اليوم التالي..
الساعة الواحدة ظهرا استيقظت متأخرا على غير عادتي, البارح بعد زفاف رهف قضيت الوقت ساهرا مع وئام نستعيد الذكرى الماضية و اللحظات الجميلة التي أسعدها بارتباطي بكريم, و حياتها التي تعيشها مع 
باسم..

أما عن شقيقتي غيداء لم تكف البارحة عن اللعب هي و رائدة ابنة عمي سالم في حفل زفاف رهف و لشدة تعبها نامت في السيارة في طريق العودة من مكان الحفل إلى البيت..
و في صالة البيت الصغير..
وئام جالسة على المقعد الكبير و في يدها كوبا من الشاي الساخن و غيداء على الطرف الأخر من المقعد وئام كانت تنظر إلى غيداء بنظرات غريبة جامد لم افهم لها معنى..
" وئاااااااااااااااااام "
صرخت بقوى في وجه وئام الغافلة
انتفضت حتى سقطت قطرات من الشاي على ثوبها الفضفاض,ثم قالت
" أرعبتني "

----------


## لحن الخلود

قلت لها و أنا أحرك إصبعي ناحية وجهها
" في ماذا كنتِ تفكرين ؟
اممممممم
في قتل الطفلة مثلا ؟! "
وئام فتحت عيناها على و سعهما مندهشة مما أقول, هنا انفجرت ضاحكة
" هههههههههه كنت أداعبك "
قالت وئام حانقة وهي تمسح ثوبها 
" دعابة ثقيلة ! "
سألتها بجد
" حقا بماذا كنتِ تفكرين ؟ "
وئام, قالت
" كنت أفكر.. "
قاطعتها
" إذا كما توقعت تفكرين في قتلها "
قالت وئام وهي ترفع الوسادة الصغيرة من على المقعد تهدد بضربي
" ألن تكفي ! ماذا حدث لرنا القديمة ؟ "
عاودت الضحك
" ههههههههه, وضعتها في علبة من مغلقة الإحكام وكتب عليها عبارة لا عودة "
قالت بخبث
" كل هذا بسبب رسالة من كريم ! "
قلت و أنا أحرك خصلة من شعري 
" و أكثر "
سئلت مفكرة 
" تشبه من "
رفعت إحدى حاجبي مستفسرة
" من ؟ "
" اقصد الصغير ! , تشبه أبي أم أمي ؟؟ "
قالت وئام وهي تشير ناحية غيداء لتشيح ببصرها بسرعة عنها
" غيداء ! "
انظر إلى الصغيرة الغالية غيداء الساكنة في مكانها, اختزن كل جزء من ملامح وجهها الصغير و كأني انظر إليها لأول مرة, و كأني أؤكد على ما أراه دائما
" اعتقد, اهمم أبي "
قالت مؤكدة على كلامي
" كما قلت أنا, فهي أخذت الشيء الكثير من عينييكِ "
قلت بخجل
" حتى كريم قال ذالك "
قالت و هي تحرك إحدى حاجبيها 
" هههههههههه, و ماذا قال أيضا "
ازداد خجلي و حاولت تغير الموضوع
" كم ستمكثين هنا ؟ "

" غدا سأرحل "
قلت بحسرة
" آوه وئام لماذا لا تبقين أيام أكثر ؟ "
نظرة إلى بطنها و قالت
" أتمنى ذالك, لكم كنت مشتاقة لرؤيتكم أنت و رهف و.. و و حتى غيداء , لكن 
تابعت وهي تنظر إلى بطنها 
" سألد قريبا و باسم مشغول جدا بعمله, ثم البيت هنا صغير و لن يكفي لي و باسم حتى لو لليلة واحدة "
تقصد بذالك بيت عمي سالم فهو صغير و ممتلئة بالأرواح البشرية
[FONT='Times New Roman','serif']اقتربت احتضنها [/FONT]

----------


## لحن الخلود

" سأشتاق لكي "
قالت 
" لا تخافي سأحظر زفافك أنت و المدعو كريم "
قلت مهدده و ساخرة
" أقتلك إذا لما تفعليها كما كنتِ ستقتلين الصغيرة "
قالت ضاحكة
" هههههههه لا تكفين " 
*
*
رحلت وئام إلى الأرض التي ولدنا و عشنا على ترابها مودعة إلى ما يكتب الله لنا من لقاء.. و خلال أسبوعاً من رحيلها اتصل لنا باسم يخبرنا بان وئام أنجبت صبيا أسمته إبراهيم..
مرا الشهر يعد اليوم ليصحو يوما آخر مشرقا بقرص ذهبي متوهج.. 
مرا شهر يحوي ثلاثون يوما أعدها بأنفاسي المشتاقة و نبضات قلبي الحانية و دموع عيني المحبة.. اعد معها ساعتها أسابق النهار لأنام ليلاً لأصحو على يوما جديد فقط لرؤية كريم..
في احد الليلي كنا مجتمعين كلنا حامد و عمي سالم و زوجته سلمى و على رجليها رائدة الصغيرة على مقعداً الكبير و كريم جالسا بجانب ثامر على مقعد و أنا بمقعد أخر و بجانبي غيداء.. 
" ألن تحددا موعدا لزواجكم "
استدار كريم ناحيتي و ابتسم تلك الابتسامة
" إذا كانت رنا تريد "
ابتسمت على الرغم مني
تابع قولة
" التاريخ العاشر يناسبك ؟؟ "
" من ايتى ناحية "
أجاب و هو يغمز بعينه
" الزواج , و ما غيرة "
قلت بخجل
" كما تحدد أنت "
سارات الأمور على ما يرام إلى أن تفجرت القنبلة التي زعزعت البيت و انقلب الأمور على عقباها و اختلطا الحابل بالنابل و جفا عيني النوم من الدموع من الصراع الذي عشته و من الاختبار الذي وقعت فيه و هو 
الاختيار..
في عصر ذالك اليوم كنا نتحدث و نتضاحك مع زوجة عمي و جاء في الحديث ذكر غيداء..
" البيت الذي اشتراه كريم كبير حتى انه خصص غرفة خاصة إلى غيداء "
تدخل عمي في الحديث 
" غرفة إلى غيداء ! لماذا ؟؟ "
قلت ضاحكة
" لن يعقل آن تنام معنا بعدا ذالك "
لكن عمي لم يضحك و لا حتى يبتسم بل بدئ وجهه واجماً عابساً
" ماذا هناك عمي ؟؟ "
ببساطه قال كلمته, ببساطة 
" غيداء ستبقى في بيت عمها "

لذت بالصمت كما لاذ الجميع, لكن عقلي كان يتكلم و يسأل و يرفض نعم يرفض قرار عمي..
" سآخذه معي عمي, ثم لما تبقى هنا و سوف أتزوج ؟؟ "
" يجب آن تتربى في بيت عمها ! "
" لكني أختها و من رباها و سيربيها ! "
صرخ عمي مزمجراً
" رنا الموضوع منتهى منه و لا نقاش فيه ! "
ينهي الموضوع و يغلقه كعادته دائماً في فرض رأيه على يخصني ثارت ثائرتي و تفجر البركان الخامد من حجرة معلنه التحدي..
قلت و أنا اقضم غيضي

----------


## لحن الخلود

" لم ينتهي عمي .. "
لكنه خرج من البيت غير عابئاً بكلامي, و من تلقى ثورتي زوجته المسكينة سلمى
" سلمى لما يفعل كل هذا ؟؟ "
" إهدائي, لم أراكي ثائرة هكذا من قبل !! "
قلت بأسف لا ذنب لها
" اعتذر, لم اقصد لكن عمي.. أف.. سأنتظره إلى أن يأتي "
لكن عمي كان أذكى مني لم يرجع إلى البيت ألا في وقت متأخر مما اضطرني دخول غرفتي و أبت الآمر في الصباح..
في الصباح و التعب اخذ مني مأخذ فلا نوم و لا ارتياح بكاء فقط بكاء و بعد نقاشا طويل و متعب.. 
أحاول تمالك نفسي بالا اصرخ في وجه عمي, قلت
" غيداء شقيقتي و إذا كنت سأتزوج سآخذها معي "
قال بتحدي 
" إذا تزوجني ستبقى هنا "
" لماذا تصر ؟ "
" ستبقى في بيت عمها "
بادلته القول
" و هناك مع أختها "
" مع رجل غريب ؟ "
" كريم ليس غريبا فهوا سيصبح زوجي "
" بل اقصد ثامر "
" لأكنه صغير ثم ما العيب في ذالك "
قال موضحاً
" سيكبر و لا يصح أن تبقى مع رجل غريب في بيت و احد "
" إذاً لا زواج ! "
هزا عمي رأسه ثم قال
" ليس سبب لترفضي ! "
قلت, بحنق
" كيف لا يوجد سبب و غيداء ؟؟!! "
" أنت من ستتزوج و ليس هي "
لم تعجبني سخريته
" فكري بروية "
قلت بعناد
" لكني اتخذت قراري و لن أتراجع عنه "
تابعت بإصرار 
" حتى لو كان لمصلحتي "
لا فائدة من كل المحاولات حتى إني كلمت كريم و ليحاول هو يمكن آن يؤدي إلى نتيجة, و جاءني خائباً
" ستبقى في بيت عمك و ستكون بخير "
قلت محتجة
" أنت لا تريدها في بيت ؟؟ و من لا يريد غيداء يرفضني بدوري "
" لا رنا, و لكن أريد تسهيل الآمر عليك أنت تعلمين كم أحب غيداء و كذالك ثامر "
" تكلم إذاً مع عمي و أقنعه ! " 
كريم, قال
" تكلمت معه و هو مصر ما بيدي شيء "
قلت بغضب
" حتى أنا الآمر ليس بيدي "
انسحب إلى الوراء, قال
" ماذا يعني "
قلت و أنا اغتصب الكلام ليخرج
" لا استطيع خذلان غيداء "
قال صارخاً

----------


## لحن الخلود

" رنا لا تفعلي بي هذا ! "
ورحل كريم و كيف اصف لكم يوم رحيله و أي حال كنت اشعر و أي موقف وضعت فيه بسبب عمي مع زوجته
في الليلة ذاتها صغيرتي غيداء باكية و دموع معلقة على خدها
" رنا سترحلين عني ؟؟ "
" من قال لكي ؟؟
قالت وهي تبكي 
" هادي و فادي "
ارتفع صوته بالبكاء و هي تحتضنني
" لا تتركيني رنا "
قلت و أنا امسح دموعها 
" لن أتركك أبدا , أعدك فأنتي ابنتي "
و في الصباح استيقظت منزعجة من كل شيء حتى سلمى
" لما تكلميني هكذا ؟؟ "
التفتت إلي غاضبة
" و كيف أكلمك ؟ 
" مكرها "
قلت متضايقة
" ما فعلته بكريم لا يغتفر "
" و ما فعله عمي ماذا يسمى و قراره التعسفي " 
" هل رايتي مني ما يسوء حتى تخافي من بقاء أختك معي "
" ليس الآمر علاقة بالخوف, انه مستقبل غيداء .. "
" سلمى تعرفين شعوري اتجاها كريم ! "
قلت بغضب
" ماراه بأنك حطمتي كريم ! "
سألتها
" ما الذي ترديه مني أن أتزوجه و اترك أختي تموت قهرا و هي صغير أنت لم تراه البارحة كيف كانت تبكي خوفا من تركها "
قالت سلمى بحنق
" أو تظنين أجبرك على الزواج من أخي ! "
تلقيت العتاب من الجميع و أولهم شقيقتي الغائبة وئام تلقيت اتصاله المنزعج تلومني على تصرفي و إهدار فرصة يمكن آن لا تتاح مجددا..
حتى رهف عندما زارتني عنفتني حتى خلت إنها الأكبر
" كريم لا يستحق منك كل هذا العذاب "
" رهف عمي هو المسئول عما يجري و سيجري "
قالت رهف
" ستكون بأمن, في بيت عمها لما العناد "
ففي كل شيء يقف عند طموح الآخرين أكون إنا عنصر متخاذل
" غيداء ستكون معي أينما اذهب و عمي سأجبره بطريقتي ... "
قبل أن أتم جملتي سمعت صوت عمي سالم يقول
" و كيف ستجبرينني رنا ؟؟ !! "

قلت بدون آن أعي عواقب قولي
" أريد العودة إلى بيت أبي , بعيدا عن تحكمك بنا " 
" و هل سأسمح بذلك ؟؟ "
انسحبت رهف و بقيت وحدي أوجهه الموقف الذي سترون آلمه القاسي و وجعه الدامي..
" استطيع تدبير أموري و حدي لي و إلى شقيقتي, بيت أبي لا يزال قائما مكانه و سنحتمي فيه و بعيدا عن وضع حملنا عليك "
تقدم مني وامسك بذراعي بشدة وقوى خلت معها إنها تقطعت مع كلامه الجارح
" بيتكم تنسينا وجودة وكل ما يتعلق بهي من ذكريات.. و الآن اجلبي المفتاح "
قلت غير فاهمة

----------


## لحن الخلود

" أي مفتاح ؟؟ "
قال بسخرية
" مفتاح البيت الذي سيحميك مني ! "
افلت ذراعي, و دفعني بعيدا عنه.. و صرخ 
" الآن ! "
أسرعت ابحث بين حقائبي القديمة لأني تركته مع أشيائي القديمة فتحت الحقيبة فتحت الجيب الداخلي فلم أجد شيئا و بحث في الجيب الخارجي خلف الحقيبة وجت ظرفا اغبر من ترهات الزمن فتحته و لم يكن غير 
الرسالة التي أرسلها عمي سالم منذ أربع سنوات و سلمني إياها كريم 
سحبها من يدي عنوة
" لا زواج فإذا لا رسائل من اليوم "
أتذكرون ما كان مكتوبا فيها سأذكركم.. 
,,,,,,,,,,,
بعد التحية:
رنا.. لعلمي المسبق بكِ كتبت الرسالة..
لم استطع الحضور أليكم لظروف خارجه عن إرادتي.. 
و ثقي كل الثقة بمن أرسلت.. 
فانتم أمانه.. 
بانتظارك..
من عمك سالم....
,,,,,,,,,,
فتح عمي المظروف وقبل أن يقراها قلت موضحة و مرعوبة من غضبه
" أنها الرسالة التي أرسلتها مع كريم يوم جاء يأخذنا إلى بيتك "
قلت و أنا امسح على ذراعي 
" لازلت في الحقيبة لقد نسيتها تمما "
حمل الورقة بين أصابعه تذكرونها الأخرى الفارغة
تابعت بعصبية
" أرسلتها أنت و حتى الورقة الأخرى الفارغة "
أجاب بعدم اهتمام
" اعلم "
" تعلم بوجود ورقتان في المظروف ؟ "
قال ببرود
" نعم "
هذا يعني هو من وضعها...
عمدا !
" أنت من وضعها ؟ "
ليأتيني رده أكثر برودا من قبل
" نعم "
قلت بدهشة
" لماذا "
لماذا يضع شخص ما ورقة خالي من الكلام في رسالة ؟؟!!!
هنا على صوته مفزعا حتى لرمش العين
" أتريدين آن تعرفي لماذا "
الاندهاش و الصدمة اجتاحت على جزء من جسدي لما بان على وجهه من غضب مكبوت يحاول إخراجه..
خرج صوته مزمجرا بعنف
" سأخبرك ! سأخبرك رنا ! أبنت أخي الأكبر! إبراهيم.. "
" أباكي و منذ ثلاثين عاما كان يعيش هنا بيننا كعائلة واحدة لكنه اختار البعد و الفراق على محبة أهله, وتعرفين لماذا لان أمك لم تنجب و ألححت عليه أمي يرحمه الله بالزواج لتفرح بأولاده فقد كنت أنا صغيراً و 
لم يحن الوقت للزواج.. غادر بدون رجعه على الرغم من بكاء أمي, فلم يعطف على كبر سنها و لا تعبها كأم, تعبت أمي كثيرا و أرسلت له رسالة اطلب من المجيء من اجل أمي , تعلمين ماذا فعل أرسل مع رسالتي

----------


## لحن الخلود

ورقة فارغة و لم يكن فيها كلمة واحدة و لا حتى سؤال عن أمه المسكينة, و توفيت أمي حزينة و مقهورة و مشتاقة لابنه الغائب لكن لم يكن لهذا فقط , فوضعت بيدي الورقة الخالية لأريحك من البحث عن أخرى في حال كان اختيار طريقة أباكي في الرد "
سحب الحقيبة و فتشها بنفسه عن المفتاح حتى وجده..
لم يدع فرصة للكلام أو التوضيح فقد صرخ صرخة اهتز لها قلبي و كل جزء من جسدي حتى ارتعشت أطرافي.. 
" هي كلمة أكررها مرة واحدة و لن تعاد ثانية, لكي أن تتزوجي لكن غيداء ستبقى هنا في بيتي, و إلا لا زواج و لا غيره تبقينا أنت أيضا إلى أن تموتي و في بيتي "
لم يكن عمي من يقف أمامي بل قلباً متحجراً و متلبسا ً بروح بشرية, أنهى حياتي, عمي من أنهى حياتي..
كبر كل شيء أمامنا حتى البيت الذي نسكن فيه تبدل إلى آخر اكبر ليحمل متطلبات الحياة.. 
و كبرا الحزن في قلبي ليتخللها في بعض لحظاتها شيء من الفرح 
و كبرت غيداء , سبعة عشر عاما هو عمر محبو بتي الصغيرة.. 
أربعة عشر عاما هو ما مرا على جمود حياتي لأكبر بدوري بدون آن احمل من الحياة غير مآسيها, هنا انتهى دوري بصفحات ملأتها لكم بدموعي و الأمي لن أكابر و بعض من أوقاتها الفرحة..
سأبقى صامته لترو بأنفسكم ما تبقه من صفحات لم تملى إلى الآن و بقيت معا سطور فارغة..
صراخ و بكاء و ضحك أجتمع الأصوات الثلاثة في آن واحد اختلطت مع بعضها لتزلزل أركان البيت.. لتخرج كلا ًمن رنا و سلمى كلا منهما تستطلع ما يحدث..
في حديقة البيت و عند السور يقف شابان و فتاتان, احدهما يمشك بشعر الفتاة و في يده مقص, و تصرخ تحاول الابتعاد عنه و البنت الأخرى يمسكها الآخر يمنعها من الاقتراب منهم و هو يقهقه من الضحك..
" فادي اترك شعري "
فادي, قال
" ليس قبل آن أقصه "
قالت غيداء بتحدي و تهديد
" لن تتجرءا و تقص شعره و احد و إلا دخلت و أنت نائم و حلقت شعرك إلى الصفر و أكمل ما تبقى منه "
قال فادي بعناد
" و تتحدين 
قالت رائدة و هي تحاول الإفلات من يد هادي
" اتركها لم تفعل شيء "
قال فادي
" اسكتي أنت و إلا جاء دورك "
هادي قال و هو يشد هو الآخر على شعر رائدة
" و أنا من سيقصه بيدي ههههههه "
فادي رفع المقص بيده و بيد الأخرى شعر غيداء
" استعدي سأبدى "
علا صراخ غيداء من ملامح فادي فقد بدا جاداً فيما يفعلها , و انقلب 
الصراخ إلى بكاء و بصوت عالي !!
قالت بمحاولة يائسة
" ستندم فادي, اتركني "
" فادددددددددددددددي !!! "
صوت سلمى و هي تركض إلى وسط الممر الطويل الذي يصل الباب الداخلي بالحديقة..
انزل يده التي تحمل المقص لكنه لازال يمسك بشعر غيداء
صرخت
" اتركني "
تراخت قبضته قليلاً حتى أفلتها 
رنا تقدمت منى و في عينها مغزىً لم افهمه, قالت
" غيداء لما لست مرتديه حجابك "
قلت و أنا اعدل الحجاب على رأسي 
" هذا الأحمق نزعه من على رأسي "
" قال فادي حانقً 
" لا تقولي أحمق يا صاحبة اللسان الطويل "
خاطبته أمه قائلة

----------


## لحن الخلود

" لما فعلت ذالك ببنت عمك ؟؟ "
قال و هو يمد إصبعه مهدداً
" كنت سأقص لسانها , و ليس شعرها فقط "
سألته متعجبة
" لماذا ؟؟ 
قال هادي و هو يقهقه من الضحك و يضرب على رأس فادي
" نعتته بالأقرع ههههههههه "
و يبدو أن غيداء لم تكتفي, قالت
" و أنت لا أرى شعرا معلقا على راسك "
ضحك الجميع على تعلق غيداء و تقدم هادي من غيداء يهددها بنزع حجابها لكنها ركضت إلى الداخل و رنا و رائدة معها وظلت سلمى مع ابنيها هادي و فادي..
قالت سلمى محذرة
" لم تعد أبنت عمك صغيرة لتنزع حجابها, فهو آمر مفروضا عليها و إياك آن تفعلا ذالك مجددا "
هادي و فادي قالا في نفس الوقت
" و لكنها غيداء "
أجابت
" لكنها كبرت و أباكما لن يعجبه ذالك "
فادي و هادي شابين في مقتبل العمر عمرهم ثلاثة و عشرون عاما يدرس فادي صيدلة أم هادي فقد اختار دراسة المختبرات, آخذا من ملامح أمهم الكثير و ابتداء صلع خفيف في رأس كل منهما, و غيداء لا تكف عن التعلق عن صلع فادي كلما اغتاظت منه و هيا تعاملهم بشكل مختلف فهم لا ينفكان عن مضيقتها كأخت لهم.. 

أما عن حامد عمره الآن ستة وعشرون سنة أكمل دراسته وتخصص في هندسة الحاسوب و يعمل في شركة كبير في وسط المدينة, حامد مختلفا عن أخويه فهو جادا و مسئول,غيداء تعلمت منه لغة الإشارة عندما كانوا صغار أم الآن فهي قلما تجلس معه بقرار غير مباشر من سالم..

نهاية العام الدراسي و الجميع مشغول في الاختبارات غيداء و رائدة في السنة الثانية من المرحلة الثانوية مع آن رائدة اصغر من غيداء بعدة أشهر إلا أن سالم إصرا على إدخالها المدرسة مع غيداء حتى لا تفوتها المدرسة بسبب نقص في عدة أشهر..

الكتب ملقاة في كل مكان أقلام هنا و دفاتر هناك و علب من الطعام و الحلوة و العصائر مبعثر في كل مكان حيث تذاكر غيداء و رائدة, و فجاء انفتح الباب ليطل رأس أبنى عمي حامد, آمر غير متوقع الحصول أن 
يتواجد هو و في هذه الغرفة نقلت بصري سريعا إلى البعثرة التي تعم الغرفة و كذالك رائدة , اخفت رائدة ما بجانبها أسفل الطاولة التي تجلس عليها أم أنا فقد قبعت مكاني بلا حراك..

جلس حامد بعيدا قليلا سألني أولاً وهو مبتسم محركا أصابعه بالغة الإشارة
" ماذا تذاكرين ؟؟ "
رددت الابتسامة 
" فيزياء "
سئل مرة أخرى
" هل انتهيتِ منه ؟؟ "
حركت صفحات الكتاب في يدي, ثم قلت
" الكثير "
رائدة خاطبت أباها
" تكذب , فهذا قولها دائما و في النهاية تحصل على درجة أعلى مني "
رفعت أوداجي متفاخرة
" هذا لأنكي عمياء لا تقرئين جيدا "
رائدة تعمدت السخرية, قالت
" سنرى ماذا ستفعلين في مادة النحو "
" ههههههه أبعيديها عني تصيبني بالتخمة "
نهض حامد من مكانه مشيرا لنا بخروجه و في لحظة ظننا بأنه رائدة غافلة أشار حامد لي

----------


## لحن الخلود

" ادرسي جيداً نجاحك يعنيني, مثلك "
أحمرا وجهي و تناقلت عليه جميع الألوان و لم أرد عليه بل أخفضت بصري حتى خرج..
" موووووووووووولعً بكِ "
تلعثمت و أزداد اشتعال وجهي خجلاً
" تتوهمين "
" حقا و هذه الحمرة التي تعتلي وجنتيكِ "
قلت و أنا أخفي وجهي بالكتاب
" انه.. انه البرد "
قالت وهي تعيد بصرها إلى الكتاب أمامها
" حقاً سنرى "
نعم حامد يهتم لأمري و هو أكثر رقة علي أنا و رنا من عمي سالم الذي يعامل رنا بجفاء أو حتى زوجته سلمى..
الأربعاء الساعة الرابعة عصراً
انتهينا اليوم من الاختبارات المهلكة و لم يبقى سوا عام واحد و انتقل إلى الجامعة..
في غرفة المعيشة أشاهد التلفاز و رائدة تتأفف على أي قناة اختارها
" غيداء.. هي ابتداء المسلسل و سينتهي و أنت تقلبين في التلفاز "
قلت بعدم اهتمام
" لازال هناك وقت ليبدأ ثم أريد أشاهد البرنامج "
و بما إننا نقسم معظم الأمور بيننا اليوم دوري في الحوزة على جهاز التلفاز و التبديل و كما أريد لكن ما لا يعجبني ما حصل الآن..
دق جرس الباب و الأسوأ في حظي اليوم دوري في فتح الباب إلى أبناء عمي تجاهلت صوت الجرس و تابعت النظر إلى جهاز التلفاز..
" فلتفتح أحداكن الباب "
صوت زوجة عمي المسترخية على إحدى المقاعد
رفعت رائدة صوتها و هي تشير بأنها فهمت حركتي
" غيدااااااااااء "
قلت ببساطة
" افتحيه أنتِ رائدة "
قالت بعناد
" لكنه دورك "
قلت كاذبة
" بل دورك أنتي "
قالت سلمى مؤكدة
" انه دورك يا غيداء , أسرعي و فتحي الباب "
أخرجت رائدة لسانها بشامتها, نهضت بتثاقل لآمر زوجة عمي لبست الحجاب و عدلته سريعاً و في نيتي ضرب هادي أو فادي و على رأسهم بجهاز تحكم التلفاز إن كان أحدا منهم, فقد أخذته عمدا و غيضا من 
رائدة..
أمسكت مقبض الباب لإفزاع أبناء عمي فهو أحب الأمور إلي آن أثير الأقرع, أنزلت مقبض الباب ببطء و من ثم دفعت بالباب بعنف و كدت اصرخ بصوت عالي , فالواقف عند الباب ليس هادي أو فادي أو حتى 
حامد المولع بحبي كما تقول رائدة أو عمي سالم الذي كبرا بعض الشيء بل كان شابا طويووول القامة عريض المنكبين و خصلات من شعره تتطاير تنبئ عن هبوب عاصفة مستندا على الحائط واضع يديه في جيبيه يرتدي معطفاً اسود و نظارة شمسية, ونظراته مركزه مركز عند طرف حذاء..
رافع رأسه من حيث كان بصره..
تحول الجمود في وجهه قليلاً قليلاً إلى ابتسامة انتزعت كل ما حولي و ثبتت عن تلك الابتسامة الساحرة..
أي شخص سيطرق الباب سيعرف بيت من أتى, ففي الخارج لوح مستطيل الشكل معلق على الحائط مكتوبا عليه بيت سالم حامد..
يمكن أن يكون من أصدقاء التوأمين..
انتشلني صوته المنخفض من غفلتي
" لم تجيبي ؟؟ "
" ماذا ؟؟ ... "
قال

----------


## لحن الخلود

" أنتِ غيداء "
سأشكوه إليهم فكيفه يتجرءا و يسألني عن اسمي و كيف عم يتكلمون عني عند الغرباء, لم اجبه إنما كاد وجهي ينفجر غيضا..ً
سئل مرة أخرى
" أين سلمى "
يا له جرأته يسأل أيضا عن زوجة عمي أي أصدقاه ترافقون, سألته بعصبية
" و من أنت حتى تسأل "
قال ببساطة وهو يخرج إحدى يديه من جيبه
" أكون أخاها.. ثامر "
ما آن نطق بالاسم حتى اندفعت راكض من إمامة إلى الطابق الثاني و إلى غرفة المعيشة,
وقفت عند الباب لاهثة و أحاول جمع أنفاسي..
" من كان ؟؟ "
قلت
" إن .. انه .. "
" من ؟؟ "
" انه ثامر "
هذه الليلة انقلب البيت فرحاً و ضحكاُ و بعض من البكاء من زوجة عمي لرؤيتها إحدى إخوتها بعد ثلاثة عشر عاما, فبعدى المشكلة التي حدثت بين عمي و رنا و بينها و بين كريم زار ثامر أخته مرة و احد و لم يرجع بعدها فقط يتبادلون الرسائل فيما بينهم و أما كريم لا نسمع أخباره إلا ليمما, لان عمي منع أي علاقة بين رنا و كريم حتى بالرسائل و كان يردد جملته على مسمعا من الجميع..
الحمد لله إني لم أوافق في البداية على عقد أي زواج إلا إذا اقترب الزفاف و إلا أصبحت الكارثة اكبر.. 
أم رنا و بسببي تنازلت حن حلمها و حبها كريم برغم محاولته في البداية التمسك بموقفه زواجه من كريم و اخذي معها لكن مع جبروت عمي و عصبيته و محاولته المخيفة لحظها لتحدي الجميع في رأيه و موقفة حتى لو كان لهدم الحائط الذي تتماسك عليه رنا..
رحل بعدها كريم على آمل أن يعود في العام القادم و يغير إحدى الاثنين من مواقفهم رنا و عمي و لكن لا طائلة في الآمر, ليعود خاوي اليدين محمل بهموم لا تعد..

هذه الليلة قبعنا أنا و رنا في كلا في غرفتها بعيداً عن الضيف الذي حل و حاملا معه الفرحة إلى البيت, و حتى طعام العشاء تناولناه في الطابق العلوي, وحيدون كغرباء انشلا من المجهول, اسمع صدا ضحكاتهم تتراء إلى مسمعي , و تأكلني الحسرة لوجودي هنا, ذهبت و جلست مع رنا و الملل يزداد أكثر, حتى رنا شعرت بما اشعر..
" غيداء اهدئي "
قلت بضجر واضعه يدي على خدي
" ههههه هل ترينني اشد شعري من الغضب !! "
قالت بود
" لا داعي لن اسمع صوتك لأشعر بك, فيكفيني و جود لأعرف ما يحمله 
قلبك الصغير "

اقتربت منه و ضممتها, ثم قلت
" و لهذا أن اعشق عقلك الكبير الذي يسع كل همومي "
إشارة إلى موضع قلبي
" و أي هم قد حمله هذا القلب "
قلت 
" مشاركة الجميع كعائلة واحدة "
ضحكة رنا و كم سعت فهي قلما تشاركنا و حتى ابتسامتها لا نراها
" هههههههههه كح كح مع عمك انسي الآمر "
رنا لم تتوقف عن السعال حتى احمر وجهها 
" هل عاودتك مجددا "
" و هل انفكت حتى تعود "
" يجب أن تذهبي إلى الطبيب "

----------


## لحن الخلود

قالت غير مهتما
" لا داعي "
اعترضت على رفضها
" كيف لا داعي ؟؟ حال يزداد و أنت لا تهتمين "
غيرت رنا الموضوع
" هل كبر ثامر ؟؟ "
جلست مستسلمة فهي رنا عنيده كعمي
" لا أتذكره وهو صغير , فما رأيته كان رجلاً "
انفجرت رنا ضاحكة
" هههههههه و هو ماذا هههههههه؟؟ "
قلت 
" ههههههههه رجل "
ظللنا هكذا ثلاثة أيام حتى رائدة التي كنا نلازم بعضنا دائما لم تعد تجلس معنا و الجميع مشغول بضيفهم ثامر,
ذات صباح استيقظت من النوم مبكر و نزلت إلى الطابق الأسفل و نسيت و جود ثامر في البيت مع آن رنا لمحت لي بشكل غير مباشر بعدم النزول و لكني كنت جائعة و لم اكتفي بطعام العشاء..
دخلت المطبخ لم يستيقظ أحدا بعد يعني لا إفطار جاهز سأخرج شيء من العلب الجاهزة و إلا سأموت جوعاً..
" صباح الخير "
فتحت عيني مصدومة واقف عند باب المطبخ يحدق في وجهي بتركيز 
" إذا الجميلة كبرت و أصبحت أمراه "
قال جملة من هنا و أنا و ضعت المعلبات في مكانها و ركضت من إمامه مسرعة وقلبي يقرع كجرس المدرسة بل يدق كطبول و المزامير..و إذا لم أخطى لمحت على وجهه الابتسامة ذاتها يوم فتحت له الباب..
قال الجميلة كم هو جريه و كيف يحدق بحرية دون أن يخفض بصره 

يومها ظهرا لم انفك عن التفكير في ثامر و قولها الجميلة حتى انه نطقها كما يحادث طفلة, أصبحت أمراه, أصبحت أمراه, حاولت أبعادة عن تفكير لكن دون فائدة..
" غيدددددددددددددداء "
" غبية حمقاء لما تصرخين في إذني ؟؟ "
" ههههههههههههه أكلمك و أنت سارحة فلم أجد طريقة غير خرق أذنك "
قلت متعمده الصراخ في أذن رائدة
" تكرمتِ و تذكرتني أيتها الخائنة "
قالت بسخرية و هي تبتعد
" هههههههه لا تكفين عن حبي .. لكن وجود خالي أنساني غيداء الرقيقة "
" حمقاء "
" أشكرك ابنة عمي العزيزة رائدة المهم ألن تذهبي , اليوم تعلق النتائج "
" لازال الوقت مبكراً "
قالت رائدة
" أيتها البلهاء أنها فرصة لنبقى بعض الوقت لنتحدث قليلاً مع أصدقائنا قبل ابتداء العطلة الدراسية "
" حسناً "
" أجهزي و سأكون في انتظارك في الأسفل "
ارتديت عباءتي و نزلت إلى الطابق السفلي و لم تكن غير سلمى
" أين رائدة ؟؟ "
قالت
" تنظرك في السيارة "
خرجت مسرعة ووجدت سيارة عمي متوقفة عند الباب فتحت الباب الخلفي و جلست على المقعد لا تفاجأ بان من سيوصلنا ثامر..
و شعرت بالخجل من أن افتح الباب مجددا و انزل منها, بقيت صامتة طوال الطريق..
و صلنا إلى المدرسة و أخذنا النتائج و خرجنا سريعا فقد خرج الجميع..
واقف خارج السيارة ينظر باتجاهنا عندما اقتربنا..
" هل أحرزتم جيدا "
لم اجب وقفت في مكاني لأنه كان يقف عن الباب الخلفي

----------


## لحن الخلود

قالت رائدة نسبتي عاليه 
قال
" و الجمي.. و أبنت عمك "
لم يكمل ما كان سيقول الجميلة أخفضت بصري إلى الأسفل الأسفل بعدها تنحى و ركبت السيارة و أغلقت الباب, و عدنا إلى البت سالمين,أم عقلي و قلبي فقد أصابهم مكروه من ثامر..
امتدا بقاء ثامر الشهرين و امتدا عقلي إلى ما هو ابعد من ذلك فنظراته و كلامه يفضحونه و قد تجنت ألقاء فهو دائم يكرر كلما راني 
" كيف حالك أيتها الجميلة "
يومها أخبرت رائدة بل شيء, فقد ضاق صدري بما احمل..
و مرا شهر أخر ليحصل غير المتوقع كريم بشحمة و لحمة في بيت عمي و لنهار و احد و سريعاً و لتحدث بمجيئه أمور متتالية متتابعة تلقى على بعضها البعض, بعضها مفرحة و الأخرى محزنة و الثالثة مفجعه و سترونهم كلا على حدا..
الأمر المفرح تقدم كريم لخطبتي إلى ثامر..
و من كلام سلمى الذي نقلته رائدة لي بأنه ثامر صرح بالمر إلى كريم منذ كان عمرة أربعة عشر عاما بقولة 
" إذا كانت الصغيرة غيداء و وجود معك يعيق زواجك من رنا لسوف أتزوجها و نبقى جميعا في البيت نفسه "
و منذ عامين كرر كلامه و على الرغم من مرور الزمن و بلوغه السابعة و العشرين من عمرة إلا انه لا يزال على ما قاله و هو مراهق..
الأمر المحزن ابن عمي حامد ثار لوقع الخبر, و اعترض لرغبته هو الزواج مني, لتبدأ الدوامة من الحيرة إلى ابن عمي آم الحاضر من زمن الماضي..
" رائدة ماذا افعل ؟؟؟ "
رائدة حركة رأسها بحيرة
" رأسي سينفجر من التفكير, "
قالت رائدة بحسرة
" أحسدك اثنان يتصارعان على حبك "
قلت بسخرية
" حقاً "
قالت رائدة و هي تتأفف 
" يا ليت لدي واحد فقط و أكون شاكره "
تابعت سخريتي 
" إذا خذيهم هما الاثنين و اشبعي بهم "
قالت مغتاظة
" لا ينفع.. إحداهما أخي و الآخر خالي "
" إذا عندي لن تجدي الحل "
تكلمت يومها مع رنا المتعبة مؤخراً فهي لا تبدو بصحة جيدة
" رنا احتاج مساعدتك ! "
" الاختيار بيدك غيداء "
" كيف اختار بين اثنين إحداهما ابن عمي و الآخر "
ابتسمت رنا
" و الأخر ماذا ؟؟ "
لذت في الصمت ماذا يعني ثامر بالنسبة لي , حامد ابن عمي و هو رقيق و حساس و عطوف و اعتبره مثل أخي ويستطيع أن يحميني أم الآخر فهوى ؟؟ فهو ماذا غيداء, الإعجاب أم الحب..
" غيداء , اسألي قلبك ماذا يريد؟؟ لا ما يقوله الآخرون !! "
بعدة أسابيع أصبحت خطيبة ثامر بعقد شرعي فقد أصر هو لم يرد خطوبة بدون عقد يثبت أحقيته..
ثامر بدون أن نعلم جميعنا قد نقل إلى العمل في مدينتنا و قد اشترى بيت على مقربة, و لكم كان الجميع سعيدا بذالك..
كان يزورني كلما استطاع و لكنه ابتداء يتغير و في إحدى زيارته لم يعد ثامر كما كان , 
كأني أرسم لوحة فوق السحاب.. ينزع ألماً من قلباً ينزف بغزاره كان وجه قد نحل عن قليلاً عن قبل.. أراه دوماً شارد الذهن .. يغالبه النعاس كثيراً.. كان شديد التقطيب و العبوس.. ينظر إلى ساعته ما بين كل حين.. كلماته هي الأخر أصبحت قليلة !!
حاولت مراراً أن اكتشف ما في نفسه و عقلة.. فلم أصل إلى نتيجة تذكر

----------


## لحن الخلود

!! 
يومها تحدثت معه بصراحة
" ما بك كل ما آتيت حمل وعلى وجهك مائة هم و هم "
قال ثامر مستاء
" لا شيء غيداء "
بل هنا أشياء فحتى صغيرتي انمحت من كلماته كما انمحت الابتسامة من وجهه..
قال فجاه بضيق
" سأذهب هذا الأسبوع إلى كريم "
" متى ستعود "
" لا اعلم "
" و عملك ؟؟ "
قال و بضيق أكبر
" سآخذ إجازة بدون مرتب "
و نهضا و خرج بدون حتى أن يودعني فلمشكلة تخصني !!
و بعد يومان تحدث معي عبر الهاتف
" غيداء احتاج الوقت .. "
قاطعته
" الوقت لماذا لتركي !! "
لذا بالصمت, فقلت
" ثامر اخبرني هل تزوجتني لأملك بان يتزوج كريم من رنا "
صمت و أنفاسا غاضبة حزينة
" إذا, فليحدث ذالك سريعاً !! "
و أغلقت الهاتف بدون أن اسمع منه.. و رميت بقرص الهاتف حتى كاد أن يتكسر و نمت و أنا اشهق من البكاء فقد تعلقت بثامر بل عشقته و ما تراه لي لحظته صورة رنا بحضها العاثر..
و مرا شهران و هو حيث ذهب إلى شقيقة حتى إني كنت ارفض مكالماته 
و في إحدى المرات تعد أن يحادث عمي 
" غيداء ثامر يطلبك على الهاتف "
و أجبرت نفسي للنهوض و التكلم لان عمي ظل جالسا يقرا على المقعد بجانب منضدة الهاتف..
" نعم "
قال ثامر مستاء
" ألن تلقي التحية حتى ؟؟ "
" غيداء "
قلت أخيراً
" أسمعك "
تنهد و قال 
" خلت أني أحادث نفسي "
" لما لا تردين على مكالماتي ؟؟ "
" هكذا !! "
" صوتك متعب "
قلت و أنا أشارف على البكاء
" رنا مريضه .. "
أخفضت صوتي حتى لا يسمع عمي و تابعت
" و أنا تعبت منك "
لم يقل كلمة مواسية ولا حتى اشتياق فقط قال 
" سأدعك ترتاحين مني إلى الأبد " 
و أغلق الهاتف في وجهي كما فعلت سابقاً..

أما الأمر المفجع فهي حالة رنا التي يزداد تعبها يوما بعد يوم فكنا نتوقع انه عارض مرضي و سيزول 
ذهبت معها إلى الطبيب و أصر على أن يحظر و لي آمره كما قالوا بما أن علاقة عمي و رنا ليست يسودها الجفاف توليت أنا الطلب من عمي الذهاب معنا لان رنا كانت غير مبالية بقول الطبيب..

----------


## لحن الخلود

في اليوم التالي ذهبنا أنا و رنا و عمي إلى نفس الطبيب
قال الطبيب
" ما صلة القرابة "
" عمها "
أشارا الطبيب لي بان اخرج لكني نظرت إلى عمي متوسلة البقاء
قال عمي يخطب الطبيب
" لا باس في بقاها فهي أختها "
قال الطبيب
" لكن .. حسناً "
ابتداء الطبيب كلامه
" حالة رنا لم تكن في البداية متضحة فهي تزداد بشكل مفاجئه حتى لا نعود لنا القدرة على السيطرة عليه "
قال عمي
" ماذا تعني؟؟ و أي حالة ؟؟ "
قال الطبيب
" مع العلاج سوف تحسناً ؟؟ "
تابع و هو يقراه الملف بجانبه
" حالة سرطان "
دوامة تلف و تدور تتخبط هنا و هناك لتوقعني أرضاًَ أفقت من غيبوبتي مستلقية عل سرير بحواجز من الحديد و مغطاة بشرشف ابيض, و في يدي مغروسة أبرى موصلة بأنبوب معلق استفقت و تذكرت ما حدث لأبكي غاليتي الحبية رنا..
" كفي عن البكاء " 
" رنا , لا اصدق "
قالت بقلب مؤمنا
" إنها أرادت الله , فلنقل الحمد لله "
خرج من المستشفى على عكس ما دخلنا عمي بدا اكبر من عمره عشرين عاما و أنا لم اكفف عن البكاء و رنا اتخذت الصمت رفيقها.. 
مرة شهران رنا من سيء إلى أسوا و رغم العلاج الذي بدا لا فائدة ترجو منه.. و مرت أيام و أيام و البيت أصبح يعمه الحزن, و قلبي يتقطع على حالها..
رنا التي تساعد الجميع رنا صاحبة القلب الكبير أصبحت عاجزة عن اقل الأمور لا مشى إلا عندما نمسكها و إلا وقعت, 
و في نهاية فصل الخريف و بداية فصل الشتاء.. 
و في إحدى أيامها كان عمي كلما راني كرر سؤاله
" كيف حالها الآن ؟؟ "

قلت بصوت باكي
" مرضها يشتد, أنها..
أنها تموت "
عمي نكسه رأسه بحزن.. 
قلت برجاء 
" عمي هلا طلبتك في آمر لا تردني فيه !! "
التفت إلي لكنه ظل صامت للحظة,ثم سألني
" ما هوا ؟ "
قلت و مع أول سيل من الدموع
" دعنا نذهب إلى المدينة الأخرى .. اقصد المنطقة الساحلية إلى بيت رنا "
نظر نحوي ثم قال مستفهما
" تقصدين بيتكم ؟ "
صرخت من أعماقي صرخة موجعه تفجرا معها كل دموعي لتساب على خدي الغارق بحزنه 
" اقصد بيت رنا, بيت رنا عمي الذي عاشت فيه و تركته و لم تعد له "
لذا بالصمت حتى تمزق آخر خيطا من صبري لتصدر منه ضحكة حوت غصة لم افهم كنها و لا معنى..
" أنها رنا

----------


## لحن الخلود

غدا سنرحل, إذا كانت تستطيع قضاء الوقت الطويل سيراً في السيارة "
قلت و أنا اقترب من عمي اقبل رأسه
" تستطيع عمي, تستطيع فهو الهواء الذي تتنفسه "
تركت عمي يلوذ بحزنه و أنا ذهبت إلى رنا..
> 
< 
> 
بعدها سالم انعزل في غرفته يبحث بين أشياء القديمة عن المفتاح الذي أخفاه منذ سنين طويلة بتعنته و جبروته, وجده, حمله بين يديه شد عليه بيده 
" سالم "
صوت سلمى و هي تقترب بجانب سالم
رفع رأسه المنحني بحزن, ثم نكسه مرة أخرى..
" سالم لما جالساً هكذا "
جالسا على الأرض رأسهُ منحني إلى الأسفل بانكسار و علامات الحزن تبدي على وجهه ثم اعتصر المفتاح في يده اعتصارا موجع و قال
" أنا من زادا الويل ويلا , أنا عمها المتكفل برعايتها من آماته قبل حين أنا يا سلمى أنا عمها أخ أباها أنا و لا أحدى غيري.. "
جلست سلمى بجانبه واضعة يدها على كتفه مواسيه
" ماذا ستفعل الآن ؟ "
قال بصوت مبحوح
" سأذهب غداً بهم إلى بيتهم , إلى بيت أخي إبراهيم "
قالت بشيء معترضة
" لن تتحمل هي أو أنت فالمنطقة الساحلية بعيدة "
قال سالم
" حامد من سيتكفل بقيادة السيارة, فلن ابذل بذالك مجهوداً كبير, المهم رنا ! "
" اذهب معكم ! "
قال معترضاً
" لا أنتي ابقي هنا معا رائدة و التوأمين, فلا يجب أن يضل البيت خاليا من أحدنا "
*
*
منذ الصباح الباكر استعدى الجميع للرحيل بد الآمر صعبا فـ رنا لا تقوى على السير فمع كل خطوا يزداد ألمها
سلمى و أنا من حملنها إلى داخل السيارة..
و طبعا حامد من استلم القيادة و عمي على المقعد الآخر.. أنا و رنا في الخلف..
كانت المسافة إلى بيت والداي يرحمهما الله طويلا جدا على الرغم من إغفاتها الطويل لكنها كانت تفتح عيناها للحظات و تلحظ المكان..
وصلنا حيث أشار عمي إلى حامد بان يتوقف بجانب بيتً ذو طابق و احد لأكنه مساحته كانت كبيرة لونه الخارجي رملي قديم و في بعض جهاته يتبين اثر قدمه..

أول من نزل كان عمي فتح الباب المواجه إلى رنا و نزلت بدوري و استدرت إلى الناحية الأخرى إلى حيث كان عمي واقفاً و مددت يدي لرنا أساعدها على النزول من السيارة فبدا الآمر صعباً فهي لم تعد تحرك 
رجليها و التعب الشديد مرتسم على كل خلجات وجهها فقد أعياها السفر,و أنا لم اعد قادرة على سندها وحدي.. 

لكن حامد سبقني و امسكا بيدها و أخرجها من السيارة من ثم حملها بين ذراعيه بكل سهولة, متقدما بها ناحية عتبات البيت.. 
أما تعليق رنا المضحك الباكي
" لا مانع من ذالك فا أنت مثل ابني هههه "
آه يا أختاه حتى في أوج مرضك ترسمين الابتسامة على وجهي الحزين..
فهي ضحكات حزينة كلما صادفنا أمراً مضحكا..
و إن بدا الطريق مختلفا عما كان منذ ستة عشر عاما لتمر الذكرى متوهجة عاصفة في قلب رنا كغريق رأى سفينة النجاة بعدى فقدانه الأمل برؤية المنقذ..

----------


## لحن الخلود

و تعليقها المتقطع و بصوتها المثقل بالمرض
" البيت.. 
كما هوى.. 
السماء.. 
السماء من حوله تبدلت فقط.. " 
هذا ما تراها رنا في عيناها هذا ما يلفح على و جهها المعذب كل شيء كما هو فقط ما تغير, السماء تبدلت لم تعد تراها كما كانت 
اخرج عمي المفتاح من جيبه ليفتح الباب..
تفجاءت بيده تمتد نحوي تعطيني المفتاح, حدقت في المفتاح و هو يسبح بين أصابعي رفعت بصري نحوى عمي و ثم حامد و بين يديه رنا..
حرك حامد رأسه بان افتح الباب..
تقدمت بخطواتي و أدخلت المفتاح في خرم و حركته و فتح بصعوبة بعد هذه السنين, ابتدعت حتى يتقدم حامد إلى الداخل.. 
* رنا وضعت يدها على صدرها و أغلقت عيناها لتشم رائحة البيت تستنشق هواء و كل الأنفاس الذي كانت تسكنه من أبي المتوفاة, إلى أمها التي توفت بنفس مرضها, إلى أختها وئام التي اختارت لها طريق 
سريع, إلى رهف و إلى آخر شخص حلا على البيت غيداء.. 
" أين ؟ "
سئلت محتارة أين ستبقى
إشارة بيدها إلى باب جانبي أسرعت و فتحت الباب.. 
كانت الغرفة مظلمة مددت يدي و انتشرا النور ليتبين أجزء الغرفة كانت تحوي سرير منفرد و على إحدى جانبيه سرير خشبي صغير ملتصق به..
حامد انزلها على فراشها و مد رجليها برقة فهي تتألم كلما حركتهما..
اقتربت منها لامست السرير الصغير مؤكداً كان لي..
" كنتِ تنامين عليه "
ابتسمت على الرغم مني لكنها لم تكمل لأنها أغمضت عيناها ! 
" رنا هل نمتِ ؟ "
حركة رأسها إيجابا, فما كان مني إلا آن خرجت من غرفتها لأدعها ترتاح و اكتشفت بعدها انه حامد خرج و لم اشعر به و وجدت عمي جالس على مقعدا منفرد في و حامد مقابل له و الجهد في عمي ظل مستيقظا منذ ليلة البارح و لم يغفو حتى و نحن في خط القدوم لأنه كان يدل كريم على التجاء المدينة و من ثم على البيت المحدد..
" عمي ألن ترتاح, تبدو متعباً ! "
رفع رأسه لكنه لم يجبني بل سئل
" و أختك ؟؟ 
قلت 
" تركتها نائمة "
وقف عمي و مشى بتثاقل و مشى إلى عند المدخل حتى تصور لي انه سيخرج من البيت..
ناديته
" عمي أين ستذهب "
استدار نحوي, ثم قال
" سننام أنا و حامد هنا "
أشار بيده إلى باب بجانب الباب الخارجي لم انتبه له عندما دخلنا و عمي كان يعرفه جيدا , دخلا عمي و أغلق الباب خلفه..
بقيت و حامد و حدنا في الصالة, ثم نهض و أشار لي بأنه سيبحث عن مطعم لجلب الطعام
لم امنع اندفاعي و لهفتي لاكتشاف البيت تجولت بين غرفه غرفتان متجاورتان دخلتهم عرفت إنهما إلى وئام و الأخرى إلى رهف و ثالثة بعيدة عنهم قليلاً..
تجرأت أيضا و فتحتها يوجد في وسطها سرير خشبي كبير ذو أعمدة خشية عالية مغطى بشرا شف مزركشة من على جانبية, المس بأصابعي كل ما تقع عيناي علية, الإدراج الأعمدة الشر اشف الوسادات كل جزء من غرفة والداي يرحمهما الله..
أشم رائحة الماضية عود لطفلة حفرت في مخيلتي كما تكلمت عنها دائما رنا طوال الأربعة عشر عاماً..
على الرغم مني و كمعزوفة موسيقية حزينة أطلقت شهقة تلتها صرخة مؤلمة حزينة كئيبة..

----------


## لحن الخلود

في اليوم التالي..
منذ الصباح فتحت جميع النوافذ و الأبواب للغرف و حتى الباب الخارجي أبقيته مفتوح لم اعد أطيق غلق الأبواب اشعر بالاختناق, رنا لم تعد تقدر على النور و غرفتها دائمة الظلمة, في أي نور تشعره تبدءا بالصراخ من الألم.. 

جلست عند العتبة أعلى العتبات بعيدا عن السور الخارجي للبيت متوارية عن الأنظار..
لمحت امرأة كبيرة في العمر واقفة تتأمل البيت و على وجهها شبة ابتسامة, تحركت من مكاني إلى أعلى العتبات, اقتربت المرأة 
" هل عاد البيت ينبض بالحياة ؟؟ "
سئلت السيدة الكبيرة

و اقتربت منها
" لستِ رهف بالتأكيد, بل الصغرى, ماذا قالت وئام .. نعم غيداء.. اسمك غيداء "
تعرف اسمي من وئام, أهي جارتهم ؟؟, قلت 
" نعم غيداء و أنت أيتها السيدة ؟ "
قالت 
" جارتكم أم باسم, اقصد جارت أمك رحمه الله " 
قلت و أنا اقترب منها و ارفع يدها لأقبل اليد التي حملتني يوما بعطف
" أخيرا كتب الله أن انظر إلى وجهك المحب !!"
" الطفلة كبرت, و أصبحت امرأة "
ابتسمت على الرغم مني, ثم قلت
" و هل نظل كما كنى يا خاله !! " 
قالت أم باسم
" صدقتي, كما كبرت أنا و كبرت وحشة هذا البيت بدونكم "
درت ببصري على البيت الغارق بالظلمة إلى حد الخوف..
" تشبهينها "
أحدق في أم باسم أمتع سمعي لما تقول, تابعت
" تشبهين رنا في سماحة وجهك, و تلك العينان, آه, أهي أبقيت حيث رحلة "
قلت بأسى
" لا يا خاله رنا هنا لكنها مريضة !! "
دخلنا إلى و من ثم إلى غرفة رنا كنت نص نائمة و الأنوار مطفئ كالعادة اقتربت منها..
" رنا غاليتي انظري من جاء لزيارتك "
فتحت عيناها ببطء حدقت في أم باسم رنا لم تتكلم بل طفرت دمعه حبيسة منذ أكثر من سبعة عشر عاما..
لقاء يقشعر معه البدن و أم باسم تبكي بصمت لما تراه من حال رنا و بدورها جلست بضع ساعات تتلوى على مسمع رنا القران و قرأتها المحركة للقلوب المثلجة للصدور, أضفت على المكان الراحة و الآمان.. 

في ثالث يوم من وصولنا, نمت نوما متقطع استشعر الوصول إلى النهاية و الاختناق لازمني إلى حد الموت..
نهضت من الفراش وضعته بالقرب من سرير رنا و تقدمت إلى النافذة و فتحتها يبدو المكان في الخارج مخيفة, و صوت الرياح أرعبتني أقفلتها وعت مكاني من شدة خوفي..

قرب الصباح قرب بشمسه و أي شمسا لا ترى نورها فقد أظلمت عينا رنا لم تعد ترى إلا شفافية المكان و الاختناق يزداد و العالم مغلق
" رنا تسمعينني "
" اضغطي على قدمي "
سألتها 
" ماذا رنا ؟؟ "
" قدمي "
" تألمك "
أي سؤال و أي جوابا انتظر..
عادت لنوم أو الموت كما هو حالها دائماً لا اعلم أي منها بعدها أشرق الصباح بنوره الكئيب..

----------


## لحن الخلود

ظللت طوال الوقت اسكب في يدي زيتاً سائل للجسم و امسح رجليها و افجع بأنينها و صراخها الخافت في كل لحظة, أتوقف تطلب المزيد, أتابع تعنفني بعطف لإيلامي لها, خلفت بعدها تأوه و توجع يقطع نياط القلب..
و صراخها من الألم يتفاقم و وددت لو اقبض على هذا المرض اللعين و اخنقه بيدي و اقطعه اربأ لتجرءا على أمي الغالية رنا.. 
" رنا يؤلمك هنا "
لم ترد اقتربت منها 
" رنا !! "
الصمت وكم اكره الصمت
" رنا لا تصمتي لن أأؤلمك سأمسح بخفة , فقط اسمعيني صوتك "
قلت و أنا ابكي
" رنا.. أجيبي "
هذه المرة استجابت لندائي
" غيداء "
قلت وبيدي امسح دموعي
" أنا بجانبك "
عادت للصمت مجدد , كانت تهدي تهدي و لا غير ذالك..
فتحت عيناها قليلاً لم تكن ترى يدها تحركها عشوائياً, مدتها ناحيتي لامست وجهي , مسحت عليه بحنان و عطف بعدها قالت
" غيداء.. اسعدي بحياتك "
قلت مرتاعة
" رنا .. ستبقيين معي ؟؟؟؟؟؟ "
و أرخت يدها و ابتسامة يتيمة على وجهها !!!!
" رنا الم تقولي باني ابنتك !! كيف تتركيني وحدي؟؟..سأموت بدونك, سأموت..
رنا, اشعر بالخوف تكلمي "
سكون المكان مخيف و نسمات الهواء التي دخلت عمداً من النافذة التي لم أغلقها جيداً.. 
اقتربت غيداء من رنا تحركها تحرك الجسد الراحل, تحرك الجسد الذي فرت منه الروح اقتربت أكثر من وجهها و بصوت هامس بجانب أذن 
رنا..
" رنا, رحلتي !! 
رنا اشعر بالخوف لا تتركيني وحيده !
رنا لم اكتفي من نصائحك و محبتك ! "
ابتعدت عنها تنظر من حولها و ضباب من الدموع يغطي عيناها , ظلت 
بضع دقائق واقفة مصدومة غير مصدقه لتضع بعدها على فمها تمنع صرخة كادت آن تفلت منها , 
جلست على الأرض بكل قوتها لتطلق صرخة ما بعدها صرخة
صرخة اهتزت معه القلوب المتحجرة و أسمعت كل فاقدا فقد حبيبة
صرخة أشعرت الظالم بجور ظلمة.. 
" رنـــــــــــــــــــــــــا !
رنـــــــــــــــــــــــا !
رنـــــــــــــــــا تركتني وحيدة لماذا ؟؟
لماذا الآن ؟؟
رنا أنا غيداء طفلتك الصغيرة ! "
يدا امتدت على كتفها ترفعها بحنان و عطف و صدرا يلمها و عينا تبكي لبكاها و روح تموت معها حسرة..
كان الحبيب..
كان ثامر خطيبها لتشد عليها و تعتصر صدره إلى رأسها.. 
و في نفس المكان بكاء زعزع المكان بكاء رجل جاثياً على ركبتيه و كلمة ترددت على مسمعي
" لم أصل سريعا رنا !!!! "
#
بعد عام ..
" ألن نحدد موعدا للزواج ؟؟ "
[FONT='Times New Roman','serif']" ألازلت راغب بان تتزوجني [/FONT]

----------


## لحن الخلود

" و منذ متى كففت عن الرغبة في ذالك !! "
ابتسمت على الرغم مني 
سئل مرة أخرى للمرة الإلف
" ماذا قلتي "
" في ماذا ؟؟ "
" غـــــــــــــــيداء "
قلت بإصرار
" حقا في ماذا ؟؟ "
أجابها بهدوء 
" منذ عام و أنا ألح عليك و أنت تتهربين "
أخفضت راسي إلى يداي المتشابكة..
رفع راسي بإصبعه و في عينه البنية اللون قراءة الحب و العطف القديم 
قلت و أنا أعود لا اخفض راسي مجددا
" سنتزوج في أي وقت تريد "
و كطفلً فرح و قف و ضم قبضة يده و هتف بفرح ليمد يده و يمسكني من ذراعيه و يضمني إلى صدره..
" أعشقك غيداء "
وطبع قبلة على رأسي..
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~

ا نـــــ تـــــ هـــــ تـــــ

----------


## أميرة العشق

سبحان اللهـ توني بس مخلصه هالروايهـ الرائعهـ 
وجذبني اسلوبها
تسلمين

----------


## لحن الخلود

مشكورة اميرة العشق على الرد والحمد الله عجبتك الرواية

----------

